# Lace Party with jscaplen June 29



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

When Julie asked me if I would host a week on Lace Party, for some reason my mind brought me back to a shawl that my mother crocheted for me over 40 years ago. Weve all shared bits & pieces of our early years with knitting , crocheting & other creative pursuits, so I hope you will bear with me as I do so now. 

My mother, of course, would have to be seen as the model & inspiration which prompted my four sisters & me to create with our hands. I cannot discount the contribution of our father, though, who was a cabinet maker by trade but could turn his hand to just about anything.

Over the years, we tried pretty well every new crafting idea that we came across: macramé, broomstick lace, hairpin lace, quilling, crewelwork, embroidery, cross-stitch, latch hooking, ...

Why my mind turned to that shawl, I am not sure, however, I had to dig it out to share with you. It was at the end of my first year of university when I came across this pattern & asked Mom to make it for me. It must have been tedious to do (especially that border) because I recall her muttering that Id better wear it when it was done. I was kind of worried at that point. However, I did wear the shawl frequently & received lots of comments on it.

I am thinking that this pattern was in a copy of McCalls Needlework & Crafts - one of the few publications to which we had access. (As a funny aside, after digging out the shawl & taking a few pictures, I came across the pattern online.) They were only published twice a year then (in a large unwieldy format that didnt stand up to much use) & I couldnt wait for the next to appear. I pored over those magazines time & time again. I just had another glance through my two surviving old copies (the others are stored in binders) & it brought back so many memories of projects that we had done in the past.

Although I started knitting much younger, I was in grade 10 when I made my first crocheted project: a ripple afghan in 8 shades of green. I hadnt even realized that I could crochet, having only attempt to do a chain before that. I then moved on to making bags & vests based on granny squares - very popular at the time. Although I crocheted many afghans, doilies & the like, I kept very little for myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Several people were interested in knitting the Random Monet as a mini-KAL which we were hoping to kick off this week - giving us time to gather our materials.
For anyone who is interested in joining, the pattern is available here:
Random Monet : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette
This shawl pattern mostly serves as a guideline so it is up to the knitter to determine which elements to use in which order & for how long. It will be interesting to see how the different configurations pan out.
Here are some samples that have already been knit. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette/people?search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished&statuses%5B%5D=&statuses%5B%5D=

Too bad there arent more detailed notes on how they were approached. I am leaning towards something like kaaktuss version except that I will add beads.
I would have liked to have used a rust coloured beads but couldn't find anything suitable. I got these silver-lined chartreuse ones instead. The Cream Soda ones dont show up really well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a lovely start. Such lovely work, thank you for posting. I have everything set up for the miniKal :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lovely start. Such lovely work, thank you for posting.


Thank *you* 


> I have everything set up for the miniKal


Have you sized up the instructions yet & decided how to proceed?
I can't start the knitting until after tomorrow. I am knitting a shawl as part of a KAL & tomorrow is the deadline. I am not sure that I wil finish but I am going to try since I am pretty close... & there are prizes at stake!
It is the Montego shawl - circular version. I am up to 680 stitches (& adding) with 41 rows & the bind off left.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have vague ideas but I think I shall try and go with the flow once I start knitting. This not the way I normally work. The Montego shawl is magnificent. I can't wait until it is finished. I hope you win the prize!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice start! I remember those McCalls! I also remember the "granny square" craze. I made a ton of vests for my Mom's friends who would bring me yarn. LOL They were easy and fun.

Your tablecloth is amazing. Just beautiful!

Will try to keep up this week as I'm off. A ton of stuff to do, but maybe more time to read and catch up. Haven't done much but peek in at the texture conversation. Shirley, you are an amazing wealth of information!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Thanks for sharing the shawl your mother made for you. It looks so soft. Love the color. Your table cloth is magnificent!! And I can't wait to see your Montego shawl finished. Great start on the Monet. 

Thanks for a great start. Great to have you back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have you sized up the instructions yet & decided how to proceed?
> I can't start the knitting until after tomorrow. I am knitting a shawl as part of a KAL & tomorrow is the deadline. I am not sure that I wil finish but I am going to try since I am pretty close... & there are prizes at stake!
> It is the Montego shawl - circular version. I am up to 680 stitches (& adding) with 41 rows & the bind off left.


Go for the prize, Jane! That KAL is gorgeous! We will be here when you are ready. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I shall try and go with the flow once I start knitting. This not the way I normally work.


Same here on both counts. I guess, in a hand-held way, we will be designing our own shawls.


> The Montego shawl is magnificent. I can't wait until it is finished. I hope you win the prize!


Thanks. I will be pleased when it is done. I have never knit in the round before & had figured that it would be better to start with the round potholder that several people had knit about 3-4 weeks ago. Typically, I didn't want to take the time & plunged right in. I used a video to get me started so it wasn't too scary. It was so nice to see the lovely flower in the middle blossom outward.
There are some nice yarns being given as prizes (just a random draw). I'd love to try something different - & of such quality.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ... I remember those McCalls!


I thought that it might generate some memories for others as well. 


> I also remember the "granny square" craze. I made a ton of vests for my Mom's friends who would bring me yarn. LOL They were easy and fun.


I wish that I still had those patterns - guess I might find them if I looked on line. I think that the kids would wear then again now. Never doing another granny square skirt, though!


> Your tablecloth is amazing. Just beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great start to the week.. your mom's work is beautiful!! I remember those vests too.. we all had them didn't we..  I also remember a vest done in a similar stitch as your shawl too. but I can't find it.. I also have a magazine or two like yours I will look through them.. I also remember that they only came out a few times a year.. Mom would get several different ones so we seemed to have plenty of materials to go around 

Your Montego shawl is going to be amazing!!! it looks great now  I hope you win first place! 

I'm so glad we are getting started on the RM' I have been itching to get started  I will go in and see some inspiration on how to get started! 

Good to see you Jacki... I hope you can join in and be part of the party.. you have been working so hard! We have missed you...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Thanks for sharing the shawl your mother made for you.


Now that I have dug it out, perhaps, I'll even start wearing it again.


> Your table cloth is magnificent!!...Great to have you back.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Go for the prize, Jane!


I will try!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jane* brilliant- we are back to lace again- which is our first love and _raison d'etre_ I need to go back and read over more carefully what you have posted- But I am so glad we are back 'on track', not that our diversions have not been of interest- just not quite LACE.

Edit- I love your crochet tablecloth- having started a bedspread a bit similar when I was 18- and a long lost UFO- I have only one ball of the cotton to remind me of it's existence- I can appreciate the work and dedication that has gone in to creating that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> your mom's work is beautiful!!


I can never get my head around all that she managed to do as we were growing up.


> Mom would get several different ones so we seemed to have plenty of materials to go around


We didn't have access to much. I seem to recall a magazine called _Woman's Day _ that Mom would get sometimes & there was usually a pattern or two in that.


> Your Montego shawl is going to be amazing!!! it looks great now  I hope you win first place!


Thank you - but it is just a random draw. I think that the yarn might not have been the best choice since it varies a bit in thickness. I might attempt another in the 3/4 circle version & make sure that the yarn is better suited. There are some gorgeous renditions of this pattern. I was toying with adding beads in the border but that would slow me down & I'd never finish on time. If I do the 3/4 one, I'd add beads.


> I'm so glad we are getting started on the RM'


Maybe you'll be the first to cast on & spur us on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Jane* brilliant...


Thanks - yes, gotta love lace!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I have casted on!!! LOL I have done 3 repeats.. I wanted to get others ideas on how many we should do to begin with so were all starting off the same.. then let the creative juices flow  that will be the fun part.. to see who is putting what stitch sequence where and where is every one placing beads??? its going to be a fun pattern to play with!

My mom got the McCalls magazines and the Workbasket, There was another one that had several crafts in it.. and then like you said the Womens day style magazine that had a pattern once in awhile.. also the Sunday Paper had a section in the funny's  (anyone remember those??)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh I have casted on!!! LOL I have done 3 repeats...


Progress pic, please!


> My mom got the McCalls magazines and the Workbasket


The Workbasket came much later - to us, I mean. Was there another called _Women's Circle_?


> also the Sunday Paper had a section in the funny's  (anyone remember those??)


I am not sure if ours did - although there used to be a weekend magazine with the weekend paper that had a variety of things - maybe patterns. I recall that Mom would take clippings from _Hints from Heloise_. Sometimes she had craft ideas in amongst the advice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I love your crochet tablecloth...


Thanks 


> having started a bedspread a bit similar when I was 18- and a long lost UFO...


Oh, my gosh! You just reminded me of a bedspread that I started & never finished. I loved it at the time but now I am thinking it was tacky. But I did sooo much work on it! Maybe tomorrow I'll remember to dig it out & show you. Perhaps we'll finish them together! 


> I can appreciate the work and dedication that has gone in to creating that!


It didn't seem like a lot of work at the time. I also made a curtain to match for the dining room window but it never got hung.
I have been looking for another pattern - thinking that I'll take this one for the table in France & make a new one for here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Growing up in Britain my first source was my mother's Woman's Journal- which did occasionally have rather modish knitting patterns- Mother subscribed to Woman's Journal for many a year of home-sickness for the life she had felt forced to leave- it was my father who wanted pasture's new- and in those days if the husband went the wife followed. When I left home I discovered the less snobby English Woman's Weekly, which had many more knitting patterns- much more what I was looking for- There were about three weekly magazines the names of which escape me- at one point while I was working I was subscribed to all three- nominally for recipes, and knitting but actually because I was hooked on the various serials- however as a solo parent subsequently I was able to afford only the English Woman's Weekly- but what fun me and my girls had with the likes of Jean Greenhowe designs for toys- But it was the knitting projects they came up with that extended my skills into lace- and explains my liking for the written instruction rather than charts. But Joy in Goulburn assures me she can teach me their mysteries when I am over in October!
That and the Golden Hands series- really extended my skills.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember Woman's Own and Woman's Day and also Woman's Weekly. I can remember tearing out many patterns from there. There is even a group on Ravelry devoted to Woman's Weekly.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/womans-weekly

The funny thing is that I never thought to look for the magazine whilst I was just in England, although I did snap up four other magazines. One of them, Let's Knit, has a nice selection of free patterns:

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> Growing up in Britain my first source was my mother's Woman's Journal- which did occasionally have rather modish knitting patterns- Mother subscribed to Woman's Journal for many a year of home-sickness for the life she had felt forced to leave- it was my father who wanted pasture's new- and in those days if the husband went the wife followed. When I left home I discovered the less snobby English Woman's Weekly, which had many more knitting patterns- much more what I was looking for- There were about three weekly magazines the names of which escape me- at one point while I was working I was subscribed to all three- nominally for recipes, and knitting but actually because I was hooked on the various serials- however as a solo parent subsequently I was able to afford only the English Woman's Weekly- but what fun me and my girls had with the likes of Jean Greenhowe designs for toys- But it was the knitting projects they came up with that extended my skills into lace- and explains my liking for the written instruction rather than charts. But Joy in Goulburn assures me she can teach me their mysteries when I am over in October!
> That and the Golden Hands series- really extended my skills.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I well remember that and also Woman's Day and Woman's Own. apparently woman's Weekly is still going strong. There is a group on Ravelry devoted to it. I did bring 4 other UK knitting magazines back with me. One, Let's Knit offers a good selection of free knitting patterns on its website.

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/

I also brought back a pattern that my aunt had for a lacy knit top. I even bought the yarn for it. Now I just need to have the time to knit it.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Growing up in Britain my first source was my mother's Woman's Journal- which did occasionally have rather modish knitting patterns- Mother subscribed to Woman's Journal for many a year of home-sickness for the life she had felt forced to leave- it was my father who wanted pasture's new- and in those days if the husband went the wife followed. When I left home I discovered the less snobby English Woman's Weekly, which had many more knitting patterns- much more what I was looking for- There were about three weekly magazines the names of which escape me- at one point while I was working I was subscribed to all three- nominally for recipes, and knitting but actually because I was hooked on the various serials- however as a solo parent subsequently I was able to afford only the English Woman's Weekly- but what fun me and my girls had with the likes of Jean Greenhowe designs for toys- But it was the knitting projects they came up with that extended my skills into lace- and explains my liking for the written instruction rather than charts. But Joy in Goulburn assures me she can teach me their mysteries when I am over in October!
> That and the Golden Hands series- really extended my skills.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I remember Woman's Own and Woman's Day and also Woman's Weekly. I can remember tearing out many patterns from there. There is even a group on Ravelry devoted to Woman's Weekly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/womans-weekly
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Sue! How are you and your mum? I hope all went as well as could be.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... When I left home I discovered the less snobby English Woman's Weekly...


I've heard a lot of either British, Australians or others with those ties refer to this. Seems that I checked it out. Did they often have small kits included?


> Jean Greenhowe designs for toys...


I have only discovered her patterns in the past year or so. Great designs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Let's Knit, has a nice selection of free patterns:


Thanks for that link. I'll check it out later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I also brought back a pattern that my aunt had for a lacy knit top....


Oh, that is nice, Sue. Can't wait to see it knit up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue, great to see you're home- how have things gone in Britain?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only discovered her patterns in the past year or so. Great designs!


You could send away for kits- but not really possible for me out here- cost and also often time factors- you would have only just bought the magazine when the offer was about to expire!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. Yes, all went well. My brother and I looked at nine care homes and picked out the one we thought Mum would like and took our aunt to look and she was impressed. The workers were all very caring. The nurse from the new Home who went to the old home to assess her, was truly wonderful. The following day was her day off, but she came over to accompany Mum on the move to the new home. She shares a love of knitting too, and guess what, Mum has actually picked up her knitting again after nearly five years. When I spoke to the home on Friday the nurse said she was knitting something, maybe not to a pattern and maybe even dropping stitches, but what was important was that she was doing something!

Sue


TLL said:


> Welcome back, Sue! How are you and your mum? I hope all went as well as could be.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Mum has actually picked up her knitting again after nearly five years...


That is very encouraging news, Sue.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have to download the Random Monet... I thought I had done it last week when some kind member of this group posted a link to the free version, but I can't find it anywhere on my computer or my iPad! I think I'll do a teensy little search on KP I bet it'll show up!!!

I have some sock yarn I think I'll use, although I don't think it will be as pretty as I'd like... I don't have time right now to go out and buy anything else, but I want to participate, and it'll make good travel knitting!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am using a fingering for Monet, and was planning to use size 4, but of course now I find all my 4's seem to be tied up with other projects . I have 850 yards, so wonder if I could take a chance and use the 5's. 

Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Grrrr... I can't find the link to the (free!) PDF version of Random Monet posted here recently... can anyone direct me to it? I'd love not to have to pay for what I'm SURE I put on my iPad!!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, love your shawl and the tablecloth. Both are very special.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, back Sue! We missed you. So glad things went well and your Mom got nicely settled.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking great, Jane.. I hope you get it finished. Mine will be finished in all due time. It's amazing how a couple of weeks away from knitting can set you back. My Montego is on hold until I finish my test knit Mayapple. I would like to at least cst on Monet.

My "a' key is really playing up now, so if you see weird words that may be the reason. Sometimes it is fine nd other times not, or catches under nother key. Thnk goodness my new computer should be here in the next few days as this is driving me nuts.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Have you sized up the instructions yet & decided how to proceed?
> I can't start the knitting until after tomorrow. I am knitting a shawl as part of a KAL & tomorrow is the deadline. I am not sure that I wil finish but I am going to try since I am pretty close... & there are prizes at stake!
> It is the Montego shawl - circular version. I am up to 680 stitches (& adding) with 41 rows & the bind off left.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Things went well. It obviously ws no vacation, but we did finally find Mum new home, and she seems to have settled. Then we had to take care of her financial affairs and shred lot of stuff, but we just managed to get it done. The nicest prt was the time spent with my brother. Wondered how it was going to go at first as we arranged flights arriving within 5 mins of each other, lthough at different terminals. Then we had terrible thunderstorms here when I was flying nd twice they wouldn't let us take off and finlly we got away 3 1/2 hours late. I was really hoping my brother would hang around, which of course he did. One of the first things we did the next day ws to each buy a pay as you go cellphone!

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> Sue, great to see you're home- how have things gone in Britain?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Things went well. It obviously ws no vacation, but we did finally find Mum new home, and she seems to have settled. Then we had to take care of her financial affairs and shred lot of stuff, but we just managed to get it done. The nicest prt was the time spent with my brother. Wondered how it was going to go at first as we arranged flights arriving within 5 mins of each other, lthough at different terminals. Then we had terrible thunderstorms here when I was flying nd twice they wouldn't let us take off and finlly we got away 3 1/2 hours late. I was really hoping my brother would hang around, which of course he did. One of the first things we did the next day ws to each buy a pay as you go cellphone!
> 
> Sue


And they can come not TOO pricey as well- I got one when I was in Glasgow which was more than adequate for about 10 pounds Sterling.

Edit- I am so glad for you that things are looking up a bit for your Mum- it is such a hard part of life- God Forbid it ever happens to us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, tht was about what I paid too. The nice thing too is that over there they do not pay for incoming minutes. I bought myself a UK to US adaptor so I can keep it charged up. The Sim card should still be good for when I go back in October.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> And they can come not TOO pricey as well- I got one when I was in Glasgow which was more than adequate for about 10 pounds Sterling.
> 
> Edit- I am so glad for you that things are looking up a bit for your Mum- it is such a hard part of life- God Forbid it ever happens to us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, tht was about what I paid too. The nice thing too is that over there they do not pay for incoming minutes. I bought myself a UK to US adaptor so I can keep it charged up. The Sim card should still be good for when I go back in October.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Look on post for lace party with bev May 30, page 46. Tamarque included the Random Monet as a download but it does not say that is what it is. Probably half way down the page.

Look for her posts on that page.

Hope I got this right.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome home, Sue. I am so pleased you have manage to settle your mum.
Woman's Own, Woman's Weekly and Woman. my aunt bought them and past them on. I knitted loads from them as a teenager. Such memories.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm needing help here. Decided to start on Monet, but already having problem. 

Have cast on 7 sts

Row 1 KFB twice, yo, k1, yo, k2tog twice. Turn This gives me 9 sts

Row 2 Slip 1st stitch, knit across. Ok with this

Now supposed to repeat these 2 rows, and will be increasing 2 sts per each row 1 of pattern.

What exactly am I supposed to be knitting on the next row 1? There are not enough stitches to repeat that whole row a second time, but if I do kfb twice, then (yo k1 yo) to last 4 sts for the k2tog twice, I finish up with 13 stitches, which would be an increase of 4 sts.

Reading it again, I am wondering if the "Turn" indicates these are short rows, which I don't know a whole lot about. So I am playing around with this a little. I don't know whether it looks like anything in the picture, but I think that would make the count right. Anyway, I would appreciate anyone's input.

Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Tricia!! I'll do that right now... Your description is exactly what I remembered, except for where it is!!



triciad19 said:


> Look on post for lace party with bev May 30, page 46. Tamarque included the Random Monet as a download but it does not say that is what it is. Probably half way down the page.
> 
> Look for her posts on that page.
> 
> Hope I got this right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, love your shawl and the tablecloth. Both are very special.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... It's amazing how a couple of weeks away from knitting can set you back...


I know! 


> My Montego is on hold...


I wouldn't bother putting the push on if it wasn't for the fact that I am pretty close. I'd rather work on my other 3 current projects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

First off, welcome back Sue. Very glad your mum is settled in a place that makes you feel comfortable. Sounds like the trip was very good on many levels.

Second, like that white sweater pattern. Is that available for you to share with us?

Vermontmary--let me know if you cannot find the Random Monet download and I will look it up again for you.

Sue--my understanding of the Monet is that it is worked on the bias and is offset. It looks like you will be decreasing one side, increasing the opposite side and increasing row stitch count all on a given row. 

I really like the concept of the Monet but not the stitch patterns so it seems some research/thinking is needed to find something that suits me. Mixed yarns/colors seem to suit this pattern which makes it perfect after our color and texture conversations these past 2 weeks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am using a fingering for Monet...


Mine is basically a sport weight but the thickness varies with the different fibres added in.


> wonder if I could take a chance and use the 5's.


Since you won't have that many stitches at the beginning, why don't you start it & see how it looks?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Decided to start on Monet, but already having problem. ..


Yeah - I was looking at it the other day so that I would be ready to roll & it wasn't really clear to me either. I figured that once I did cast on, it might be more evident.
Ronie has cast on... any tips, Ronie?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I really like the concept of the Monet but not the stitch patterns


I am not a big fan of garter stitch so I might be putting some stocking stitch in as well.


> after our color and texture conversations these past 2 weeks.


So sorry that I missed all of that. It'll take a while to catch up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a pic after completing 15 of the 2 row pattern repeats. I have just completed a row 1 and am ready to turn and do a row 2. I just can't see where this is going other than getting wider, but it is still just that narrow. Where is the body. I just don't know what I am missing.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

First off Welcome back Sue I'm glad you have her settled and it sounds like she is in good hands.. I love that she is knitting again!! 
I love the sweater pattern it looks like a nice one 
As for the Random Monet I am very confused too... I am doing the same as you are Sue.. I have 6 repeats on my needles and its looking strange to me too.. all I'm doing is knitting 9 stitches each time..
Sue are you turning it? and slipping 1 then knitting back??
I'm not seeing your YO's.. gosh I hope everyone is getting started too. and we can figure this out.. we have to be knitting more stitches than this...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, she does seem to be settled.

As for Monet, I just seem to be knitting 9 stitches each time like you, only my piece is longer as I have done more rows, not tht you really can tell. I don't know whether this pic is any better, but there is a line of yos along the bottom and I guess a space between every two stitches on the left needle. I have no clue where I am going wrong. That seems the only way that you only get 2 stitch increase.

Sue


Ronie said:


> First off Welcome back Sue I'm glad you have her settled and it sounds like she is in good hands.. I love that she is knitting again!!
> I love the sweater pattern it looks like a nice one
> As for the Random Monet I am very confused too... I am doing the same as you are Sue.. I have 6 repeats on my needles and its looking strange to me too.. all I'm doing is knitting 9 stitches each time..
> Sue are you turning it? and slipping 1 then knitting back??
> I'm not seeing your YO's.. gosh I hope everyone is getting started too. and we can figure this out.. we have to be knitting more stitches than this...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Show us your Random Monet. I saw that you had posted it in projects. I want to get the yarn into balls and get going on this sometime this week. Where are we when we start this shawl-neckline?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont understand yours Sue. It seems to be a straight row across. Mine has begun to develop the bias diagonal and it is about 6 rows with 17 st. Maybe I am not seeing yours correctly--won't be the first time for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I read the pattern more carefully after I was in here last.. I have frogged mine a few times and now I am understanding it a bit better... We will be knitting all across the row when we do our inserts.. I'm a bit confused as to how many row 1&2 are we suppose to do between the inserts and how do we get back to row 1 again... This has proven to be quite a challenge  It like we are all mystery test knitters...LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> Show us your Random Monet. I saw that you had posted it in projects....


I only posted my swatch as a place holder. I am trying to get my Montego done for tomorrow. Really not much chance of that now because my time got consumed with swim team stuff.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I'm needing help here. Decided to start on Monet, but already having problem.
> 
> Have cast on 7 sts
> 
> ...


on the next repeat it is kfb twice, yo, k3, yo, k2tog. twice.

It might be easier to say kfb twice, yo, k to last 4 stitches, yo, k2tog twice

I had problems here until I looked at her web site.

Good luck


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia,
Where did you find her website? Thanks.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you can understand my writing, I will try to clarify this pattern. It is a bit confusing.

Row 1. kfb twice, yo, knit to last 4 stitches, yo, k2tog twice
Row 2. Sl 1st st, knit across

Repeat rows 1 and 2 desired number of times.

Optional rows to add as desired. The number of repeats on rows one and two are your choice.

1. Eyelet row. Work in place of row 2 above.
k1, *yo, skp, rep from * to end. Next row start with row 1 again.

2. Drop stitch work in place of row 1 and 2.
row 1: kfb twice, yo, k1, *yo twice, k1 repeat to last. 4 stitches, yo, k2tog twice.

row 2: slip 1st st, knit across, dropping double yo only across. Do not drop single yo.

I think the bead row is clear. Continue working until the size desired ending with a multiple of 10+1 stitches. ex 151, 161, 181 . . .

Hope this is clearer, but I am not the best to write instructions for someone else to understand.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is what the pattern page on Ravelry say's.

_"Knit on the bias sideways and asymmetrical, Random Monet Shawlette features bordering on all 3 sides, and has textural interest in your choice of 3 different inserts in which you play the artist and place the inserts randomly wherever you feel like knitting one. Written directions are given for the basic shawlette body, which is knit in garter stitch, and also for eyelet lace, drop stitch, and beaded inserts. The border is a simple lace scallop that is knit on the longest side of the shawl. The shawlette you see pictured was knit in 2 skeins of Madelinetoshs Tosh Sport Merino Wool yarn in the Mansfields Garden Party colorway in sport weight (270 yards per skein). The finished shawl is about five feet in length and 22 inches at its deepest width after blocking, but directions are also given as to how to increase the shawlettes size if you happen to have extra yarn available and want a larger shawl. Because of its unique shape, the shawlette can be worn and wrapped in many different ways. The border is given in chart and written instructions."_

It says it is only 22 inches deep but 5 feet long so it grows slowly. I hope we can get this going, maybe we need to just follow the pattern and hope for the best.. even though its very confusing at this point..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia,
> Where did you find her website? Thanks.


I think I linked to it from the pattern on Ravelry. (when it was free) You can google it. Search for Random Monet and select the site by Pam Jemelian. Her email is included in the pattern, too.

There were several asking about row 1.

edit. Find the pattern on Ravelry, click on the link, click on the comments page. I think her answer was on the second or third page.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia,
for the explanations and clarifications.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Random Monet...


That's more like it! Very Monet-like!
Thanks for clearing up the mystery.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That is very encouraging news, Sue.


I agree.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I think I linked to it from the pattern on Ravelry. (when it was free) You can google it. Search for Random Monet and select the site by Pam Jemelian. Her email is included in the pattern, too.
> 
> There were several asking about row 1.
> 
> edit. Find the pattern on Ravelry, click on the link, click on the comments page. I think her answer was on the second or third page.


I have been messing with the RM also. My take on it is the same as Tricia's. I am currently using a textured yarn. I have incorporated the color conversation and am putting two colors together. That part I like, but I 'm not sure the texture is going to work. (Someday I will find just the right pattern for this yarn.  ) I will try to get a quick photo for you to see.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Tricia. The pattern is not written clearly. The clue is that it specifically says to increase 2 st/row on RS. My sample has that skewed triangular shape as per the pattern photo, Tricia's and Toni's samples.

There is no insert pattern to follow. It makes 3 suggestions of alternative rows to insert whenever you like. Of course you can do anything you want. The pattern is basically a shape with a blank canvas for the knitter to fill in with her own choice.

Toni--what is your yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another question? Is everyone working with sock wt or fingering wt yarn? What is your gauge? Just took a gauge measurement of my sample. At 6 st/inch, the 181 st of the pattern at finish would only give me 30" of width on the shawl--not a very good representation of the pattern which claims about 5 ft. Can't imagine blocking would make up the 50% difference.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Tricia. I will try and have another go today.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I think I linked to it from the pattern on Ravelry. (when it was free) You can google it. Search for Random Monet and select the site by Pam Jemelian. Her email is included in the pattern, too.
> 
> There were several asking about row 1.
> 
> edit. Find the pattern on Ravelry, click on the link, click on the comments page. I think her answer was on the second or third page.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using a fingering rather thn the sportsweight of the pattern. I would have gone up to size 4, but don't seem to have any available right now, so went up to 5s, figuring that should compensate for the finer yarn.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Another question? Is everyone working with sock wt or fingering wt yarn? What is your gauge? Just took a gauge measurement of my sample. At 6 st/inch, the 181 st of the pattern at finish would only give me 30" of width on the shawl--not a very good representation of the pattern which claims about 5 ft. Can't imagine blocking would make up the 50% difference.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't understand that either, but I'm going to frog it now anywy. Unless it was because of going up to size 5s. Will see when I begin again.

Sue



tamarque said:


> I dont understand yours Sue. It seems to be a straight row across. Mine has begun to develop the bias diagonal and it is about 6 rows with 17 st. Maybe I am not seeing yours correctly--won't be the first time for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

The instructions for RM do seem to be a bit confusing. When I could keep in mind that I increase at the beginning of the row and decrease at the end of it, that made more sense to me. I like Tricia's interpretation separating the yo's so there is one at each end of the row. I was doing them both at the beginning thinking that was part of the patterning for the edges.

Tamarque, my yarn is Ironstone Felicia. It is lots of thick and thin slubs of cotton. They catch on each other very well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I'm glad we have this riddle figured out!! why didn't she say in the pattern how to address this.. 
So if I understand this right... we do the kfb-twice, Yo,K1,Yo and then knit to the last 4 stitches and K2tog-twice??? I'll go and look at the pattern notes where Triciad read... 

Triciad and Toni yours are both looking like I expected them too.. I did 25 rows last night and it looked just like Sue's..  ok frogging time again LOL ... 

I have work today so I'll have to make this short I'll check the web site and be back after work.. Have a wonderful week everyone... 

oh Toni I like your two colors, and your couch cushion.. your brave.. I'd be afraid I'd leave a pin behind .. LOL

I am using a fingering with size US4 needles.. it was those or US2 because of all the needles I have I seem to not have a US3


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I get it now... instead of yo,K1,yo you will do yo,k?,yo to last 4 stitches.. then do the two K2tog..

Here is what she responded... 
_"This is a response to a couple of questions I have had regarding the extra stitches created in the odd rows: 1. I have started this project already, but I am at a loss as to where the plain knits go? I assume just add 2 more knits in every odd row where the single knit stitch is in the Row 1 directions???? 
2. Question: what do I do with the extra two stitches of each row? For example, third row (which is a repeat of row 1) do I kfb twice, yo, k3, yo, k2tog twice, or kfb twice, k1, yo k1, yo k1, kfb twice? Thanks for your help.

My reply to both questions is this: When you get to row 3, just follow the same directionsfor row 1 again. Kfb twice, yo, *knit 3 stitches this time, yo, k2tog twice, then turn,* knit across the wrong side row, then turn, work another row 1 right side rowkfb twice, yo, knit 5 stitches now, yo, k2tog, turn. Each row will right side row will have 2 more knit stitches in it between the yos, and this is how it grows. Remember also that the rows quickly start forming a triangle and that the previous rows yos will not be right over the next rows yosit will be diagonal from it. Hope this helps! 
Pam "_


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

why couldn't she just put that in the pattern!!! I'll think twice about knitting one of her patterns again.. and we got this when it was free but think of all of those who put out hard earned cash and get a pattern like this.. If I were doing this on my own I would of given up... I'm glad we are doing this as a group


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning. It is good to have you back Jane. Thanks for taking the time - you are a busy woman. 

Sue, I am very glad to hear that things went well for you and your brother in finding a spot for your mom. 

I've done a bit of reading and catching up this morning, while down the NJ shore at my DS's inherited second home. Her DH passed away last October and she is happy to have company here. Wil be spending a couple more extended weekends here before summer is over. She works as a class room aid in a grammar school and so is lucky to have off all summer. 

I have not yet started my RM, but probably will in a day or 2. What I did notice about the instructions was that she said to use a size 3 needle. It certainly doesn't look like the project was done with only a 3 to me. I believe I will use several different skeins of yarn so I may spend tonight (after I get home) looking them over to determine what to choose.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. It would hve been easy for her to sy tht in the pattern.

Sue


Ronie said:


> why couldn't she just put that in the pattern!!! I'll think twice about knitting one of her patterns again.. and we got this when it was free but think of all of those who put out hard earned cash and get a pattern like this.. If I were doing this on my own I would of given up... I'm glad we are doing this as a group


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It was just poor pattern writing but good that the designer provided a ready answer.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Another question? Is everyone working with sock wt or fingering wt yarn? What is your gauge? Just took a gauge measurement of my sample. At 6 st/inch, the 181 st of the pattern at finish would only give me 30" of width on the shawl--not a very good representation of the pattern which claims about 5 ft. Can't imagine blocking would make up the 50% difference.


It is 5 ft long, about 22 in wide.
I am using a worsted weight because I wanted to use the color and I had some left over from Christmas gifts a year ago. The shawl is Random Monet and the yarn is called Monet. ;-) Since this is a pattern that has some flexibility I think I can quit when it is the right size as long as I have a multiple of 10+1 for the border.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know the pattern calls for it being 5 ft long but I am not seeing that happening with sock weight yarn. it will require twice as much yarn it seems. Aside from the amount of yarn needed, just increasing for width (at least 6 ft) will also increase the length which will be very excessive it seems--at least for me.

Another problem that seems to be happening is along the long, diagonal edge. My sample is up to 39 stitches on the needle and the long edge with the Kfb increases feels tight; it lacks enough stretch. Is anyone else seeing this problem? It is causing the piece to pull in I did a KP workshop awhile back and found the same problem. That designer had no insights to share on this problem I tore that project out even tho it was finished.

I just posted the designer on Ravelry but have no idea how responsive she is

KittyChris--you point about #3 needle is also a concern. I am feeling this pattern is not well written despite the many designs put out by this woman. Maybe my quick knee jerk reaction is not justified, but this is not starting off with good feelings.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tamarque,
You are making it 6 ft wide? The 22 inches will make it a little over waist length. 6 ft will make it floor length for most and below the knees for others. Unless you increased the cast on it will very long (imho). Now to make it 6 ft long instead of 5 ft is my plan, maybe longer to allow for my broad, thick shape.

Maybe I am reading your post incorrectly. ;-)

I thought the curve caused by the kfb and k2tog was intentional to make the shawl curve around the neck and helped stablize the edge. ? ? ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tricia--that is my point--the dimensions are not working at all. 5ft is just too short for comfort. The amount of yarn I would need would be way more than the pattern lists. It will also wind up requiring at least 300 stitches on the needle based on my gauge. I definitely do not want the neck to waist measurement longer than 22"

So it the neck edge is not stretchy, then how will that affect blocking the piece?

Is your neck edge tight, too?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> tricia--that is my point--the dimensions are not working at all. 5ft is just too short for comfort. The amount of yarn I would need would be way more than the pattern lists. It will also wind up requiring at least 300 stitches on the needle based on my gauge. I definitely do not want the neck to waist measurement longer than 22"
> 
> So it the neck edge is not stretchy, then how will that affect blocking the piece?
> 
> Is your neck edge tight, too?


I don't think so but I pull the stitches a little longer on the kfb and also the stitch for the k2tog. Just a little compensation for my tendance to knit tighter than most. Maybe a size larger needles would help. I am using 11 US for the picture I included with worsted that calls for 8. If I use 8s it would be stiff and not drape.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Another question? Is everyone working with sock wt or fingering wt yarn? What is your gauge? Just took a gauge measurement of my sample. At 6 st/inch, the 181 st of the pattern at finish would only give me 30" of width on the shawl--not a very good representation of the pattern which claims about 5 ft. Can't imagine blocking would make up the 50% difference.


How many rows per inch? That will tell the length. The 30" width is 8" wider than the pattern. Of course the drop stitches make a wider row than the others. 181-7= 174/2 increases per row =82 rows. / 5'=16.4 rows per ft /12 = about 1 1/3 rows per inch. IF my math is right. I will double check it later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricksy Knitter just sent this link. The summer scarf has a number of different stitches that may be adapted to the Random Monet. Think some of you will be interested:

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/product/claro-wrap/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--I think my perspective may be cocked in looking at the pattern. Correct me if I am wrong, but the 60" is measured across the double increase side? Unstretched, there are 5 garter ridges/inch = 10 rows; 5-6 st/inch depending on my personal variation.

My yarn is a sock yarn (lost the label for mftr). Needle size is #6 which is plenty large for a drapey fabric. Pulling the increase loops larger is a possiblity. I have done a couple of rows doing a M1 increase instead of the Kfb as that is automatically a looser stitch. Not seeing a difference yet.

Sorry but your math lost me. Where do you get your numbers for rows per inch? foot? We are using very different yarn wts. Sometimes it takes me a bit to take in perspectives.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--I think my perspective may be cocked in looking at the pattern. Correct me if I am wrong, but the 60" is measured across the double increase side? Unstretched, there are 5 garter ridges/inch = 10 rows; 5-6 st/inch depending on my personal variation.
> 
> My yarn is a sock yarn (lost the label for mftr). Needle size is #6 which is plenty large for a drapey fabric. Pulling the increase loops larger is a possiblity. I have done a couple of rows doing a M1 increase instead of the Kfb as that is automatically a looser stitch. Not seeing a difference yet.
> 
> Sorry but your math lost me. Where do you get your numbers for rows per inch? foot? We are using very different yarn wts. Sometimes it takes me a bit to take in perspectives.


 That is the width or depth of the scarf. Length is from the point at cast on to the needles. My math is probably off. I was trying to work backwards from the information given for the pattern. It didn't seem realistic and the number of drop stitch rows will make a difference. Allergies has my thinking difficult at best. Guess that is why there is no guage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, all - just to let you know that I haven't disappeared again. Swim practices, meetings & appointments are all conspiring to consume my chat time. I *have* been trying to follow how the Monet is supposed to shape up. I'll join you on that tomorrow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am very interested in your conversation Tricia and Tamaraque Gauge is one of those things that have just twisted up in my brain and it take me forever to untangle it to where I am going in the right direction.. I feel the only way to solve my dilemma is to read all I can about it... I full understand the brain fogs that come with medications or just a off day... LOL

I am getting ready to frog my RH again and start from the beginning the correct way  I hope.. LOL

Kitty Chris and Jane just remember you knit to the last 4 stitch's after the first YO,
*K to the last 4, YO, K2tog, K2tog... That is NOT in the pattern[/] :-( :roll:  :?: :?: :?:*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is the width or depth of the scarf. Length is from the point at cast on to the needles. My math is probably off. I was trying to work backwards from the information given for the pattern. It didn't seem realistic and the number of drop stitch rows will make a difference. Allergies has my thinking difficult at best. Guess that is why there is no guage.


Getting our language in synch is important. The pattern does not provide a labeled diagram so we need to go thru this little exercise. So what I read is that the length is from the neck towards the waist; the width is the top edge with the double increases? or is it measured along the live stitches on the needle? I am thinking it is measured along the live stitches since the pattern talks about working until you have 161, 171, or 181 st. Again a very unclear piece of the pattern. I am really not liking this pattern. For something that is pretty simple, it has been made aggravating and time consuming just to understand it.

I think your suggestion of working the increases much looser is good. I also think that increasing 3x instead of 2x will let the width grow without increasing the length too much.

Now that some of these techie questions are being answered, the next problem is amount of yarn needed. And I have a feeling that my 1 large skein of no name yarn will not be enough. Usually save labels but things have been really a mess this past 10 mos that it may be buried. It was bought on sale and may have been a closeout so hard to get anymore. This stops me until the yarn situation is resolved.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is a picture of one in progress I am working on with a friend. She is waiting for me to get to the border. It isn't fair, she is tiny and likes smaller shawls! I think the 5' length is along the top and the depth or width is the part increasing along the needles. But I am probably wrong  :-( :? :shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a picture of one in progress ...


Looking fine!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew, just finished 7 pages of posts. Nice start to a new thread. Welcome back Sue, glad to hear your mum is settled and that she is knitting again. Using the brain keeps it working . Seems like our 'simple' shawl is not so simple. I plan to use sock yarn, it will be interesting to see how the colors works out. Thanks for everyone's input on getting RM started. I don't know when I'll be able to cast on (the baby blanket issue) but will probably sneak it in somewhere, lol.

happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia,
I love the colors of your Monet. Looking good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So Tricia--before you said the depth was from cast on to lower tip at waist. I think we should stick with that definition for this conversation. Depth to me is an up/down dimension and that is what this description is. Let's leave width to go from side to side, which is a typical definition.

Now we need to figure out whether the width is across the top edge with the double decreases, or whether it goes from the lower tip at the waist and runs over to the upper edge. I think both those dimensions will be similar but not exact.

And believe it or not, I actually found the receipt for my yarn on the computer and it is still available. It is an unusual yarn: Rio de la Plata sock multi-ply kettle dyed. It is a 3 ply w/3 different color strands. Not inexpensive, but not cashmere.

For those who haven't begun yet--good for you. All these glitches will be resolved by the time you pick up needles. Now you only have to figure out your yarn and stitch patterns.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> So Tricia--before you said the depth was from cast on to lower tip at waist. I think we should stick with that definition for this conversation. Depth to me is an up/down dimension and that is what this description is. Let's leave width to go from side to side, which is a typical definition.
> 
> Now we need to figure out whether the width is across the top edge with the double decreases, or whether it goes from the lower tip at the waist and runs over to the upper edge. I think both those dimensions will be similar but not exact.
> 
> ...


The length is from the cast on to the needles. The width or depth is the live stitches on the needles (I think). It could be the side where the k2tog are. They seem to be close to the same right now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, Thank you. Both are pretty. It looks like the same colors but one is brighter colors.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is mine as of 75 stitches. I have two rows of beads, one blue on blue and the other yellow on beige, but you can barely see them. I'm thinking to try the blue on beige and vice versa to see if that makes the, stand out more. The nice thing about this pattern that you can do whatever you like with the three options and I am having fun doing that. I haven't decided how large I am going to make it. I think I have more than enough yarn. It's fingering so I am knitting on size 5 needles. Think I am going to put it down now as I really need to be working on another project tonight.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is mine as of 75 stitches. ...


This is looking great, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Who'd a thunk it? Such a simple pattern to be so complicated? I am glad that we are beginning to get it sorted. I have been gone all day and haven't touched it, but seriously thinking that I want to start over with something else. I really like the colors and triangle shapes that are appearing. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I don't know what row I am on but there are 35 or 37 between the YO's I have done a row of beading and a row of ribbon.. Then my eyes gave out... I will work on it some more after dinner. I am really liking how it is turning out.. I think we are off and running now.. 

I agree Toni who would of thunk it?? Was there other yarn you wanted to use instead?? I liked the dark reds.. but then you could just add some more colors to it, and have that the beginning 

Tricia that is beautiful. I love the cool blues! and I think you got it right the K2tog's are the bottom tip.

Sue that is a great start... I like those colors too . they look more like what the painting to me would look like.. 

I have a feeling that no matter what color combinations we use here that its going to look nice  I was surprised by some of my inserts.. they didn't go where I thought they would.. I like that!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I don't know what row I am on but there are 35 or 37 between the YO's I have done a row of beading and a row of ribbon.. Then my eyes gave out... I will work on it some more after dinner. I am really liking how it is turning out.. I think we are off and running now..
> 
> I agree Toni who would of thunk it?? Was there other yarn you wanted to use instead?? I liked the dark reds.. but then you could just add some more colors to it, and have that the beginning
> 
> ...


What a great idea, Ronie! To see the colors like the paintings. I just googled them and it gives a whole new perspective on this project. Thank you also for the thought that what I have done so far could just be the beginning, kind of like the Monet abstract painting with the windmills and the tulips in the foreground.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The length is from the cast on to the needles. The width or depth is the live stitches on the needles (I think). It could be the side where the k2tog are. They seem to be close to the same right now.


Sorry but I don't find your language clear. I suggest we use mine as it defines the sides more clearly. And no one else is chiming in here. Bottom line, the finish product will have 2 longer dimensions and 1 shorter dimension.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .........
> 
> Tricia that is beautiful. I love the cool blues! and I think you got it right the K2tog's are the bottom tip...
> 
> The K2togs are the short side--no question about that, but are you calling that the depth or width or length. I give up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia and Sue, I love what you both have going on.! 

Tamarque, The kfb side is kind of tight on mine too. I only have about 30 rows done so I think I will start again and try to do those a bit looser. I'm using a US 6 - 4 mm needle (attempting to learn my metrics) and a 6 ply sock yarn which I really like, except for the grey stripe. I may change to a different ball of yarn and totally leave the dark grey out.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

cannot do the KAL, but will be watching your progress


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamarque I can't follow what you two are talking about but I can tell you that for me the 2 k2tog's seem to be at the very bottom of the triangle. If you visualize a triangle and turn it so that the point is facing down that is what I mean by the bottom tip of the triangle.. triangles have 3 tips.. I'm talking about the bottom one.. 
The shawl grows in 3 directions as we knit it.. I hope that helps.. I could be wrong too the 2 Kfb's could be the bottom tip... I'm not that far along yet!

So I drew myself a triangle. the bottom tip that is on the needles still is my two K2tog's, the right side is the side that we slip the stitch's on the way back on row 2 left side is where our live stitches are and the top is the part where we start row 1 and is the two Kfb's
This is how I see it

It really doesn't matter to much unless your trying to plan out some specific details, it seems to fall into place as you go 

I re-read your question too and for me in my mind I call the longest stretch of the shawl the 'Width' referring to the pattern that would be the 5 feet.. the 'Depth' would be the 22 inches... the more rows you do the deeper and wider it gets...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great idea, Ronie! To see the colors like the paintings. I just googled them and it gives a whole new perspective on this project. Thank you also for the thought that what I have done so far could just be the beginning, kind of like the Monet abstract painting with the windmills and the tulips in the foreground.


I like that idea... you can get those patterns from knitting fool or maybe you have a book..  I think you will do a great job with that!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that is the point (pardon the pun) that I got to also. the last question was whether the width was the long bottom leg, or the top edge with its double increase stitches. Sounds like you are going with the slightly longer bottom edge for measuring the width which will get the border. Without having a shared language it gets so hard to communicate and that is what I was trying to create.

I did post the designer a few questions and am waiting to see if she gets back to me on this last one.

KittyChris--sounds like we are using the same wt yarn and needle size. the tightness is a problem and the designer was surprised about it. i did start to loosen my stitches at the beginning of the rows. it helps some. maybe blocking will do some more.

also suggest doing 3 increases at the beginning and 2 dec at the end of the row. this will keep the shawl about 22" deep while allowing for a longer width. the math based on my progress is that for 22" deep, working at 6 st/inch, you will wind up with about 352 stitches on the needle. if your gauge is 5 st/in, 352 stitches will be almost 6 ft long. this will vary with different stitch patterns that you chose to use but will help you figure sizing and how much yarn is needed. it seems to me that with sock wt yarn, almost 2x the amount may be needed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Call it what you want. The pattern says length is five feet and 22 inches at widest point.

A stole is 6 feet long and 18" - 22" wide but I was taught 60 years ago and have not followed new terminology.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have started RM using fingering weight. I frogged it as the tension was far too tight. I went from 3.25mm to 3.75mm. American size 3 to 5. I might frog again and go up another size. I will post the tiny bit I have done later!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a pic of my progress with the sock yarn. there are nupps on the left (short side) which don't show up in the photo. the colors are pretty dark. used a carry along metallic thread on a garter stitch detail which shows as a brighter line.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. I got to see the nupps by doing a Ctrl +, which is useful for increasing the font size and also to see the intricasies in our knitted work. Liked that metallic thread. This pattern does offer a lot of possibilities. I enjoyed seeing those nupps. I hadn't even thought about trying those. It is very interesting seeing everyone's different works. No two will be alike even if we use the sme yarn.

Sue



tamarque said:


> this is a pic of my progress with the sock yarn. there are nupps on the left (short side) which don't show up in the photo. the colors are pretty dark. used a carry along metallic thread on a garter stitch detail which shows as a brighter line.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is mine. I could see the nupps Tamarque :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure that I can share the pttern for copyright reasons. I figured it was ok posting the pic. I have no idea what magazine it is from, nor how old it is. It might be an English one or an Australian one, as the pic was taken in Sydney. The cutting did say the designer was Lesley Stansfield.


tamarque said:


> Sue
> Second, like that white sweater pattern. Is that available for you to share with us?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good. Nice bright colours.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is mine. I could see the nupps Tamarque :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Sue. It is fun deciding what to do next.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone.. I really like seeing everyones progress..  and Sue you are right they will all be different.. I am using fingering and a US4 and my tension is good.. I like it anyway.. I think I knit looser so that might be why..Isn't there is going to be a edging put on later so if there is a tighter edge then it will not be as noticeable


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I will finally get a chance to cast on this afternoon. I am feeling kind of guilty not to have started when everyone else did.
It is great looking at how everyone's interpretations are coming along.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is fun, isn't it?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you Sue. It is fun deciding what to do next.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will finally get a chance to cast on this afternoon. I am feeling kind of guilty not to have started when everyone else did.
> It is great looking at how everyone's interpretations are coming along.


Oh don't feel guilty... we are still ironing out the wrinkles.. LOL I guess the suggestions here are a larger needle... maybe a few sizes larger with fingerning... unless your like me and knit loose and does fine with a smaller needle.. 

I just want to say... that for a simple shawl/scarf it has been a fun challenge and I think if it weren't for all of our talents added together it would be very hard to make this... That being said I think its a perfect piece for our discussions in color and texture combined with Lace


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I will finally get a chance to cast on this afternoon. I am feeling kind of guilty not to have started when everyone else did.
> It is great looking at how everyone's interpretations are coming along.


You must have gotten your other project finished though? Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get to finish Montego?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I will finally get a chance to cast on this afternoon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

According to the pattern, the edging will be along the bottom only, not on the top edge around the neck. Of course we can add detail there as well.

I am concerned about the sizing. How far along are you Ronie with your fingering wt yarn? My piece is 24" slightly stretched with almost 11" on the bottom. My math is saying there is no way that this project, even with an additional increase st will reach 5 ft much less anything longer w/o making the back length down below the hips! What size needle did you settle on using?

So am very interesting in the math of your project and its projected size. KittyChris has maybe just begun so we need to give her time to get some inches growing.

I am thinking that to make this work in any reasonable way, short rows may be needed to pull the lead corner out quite a bit. This will change the shape of the shawl,but that may not be a bad thing, just very different.

This pattern is like a Rorschach test--individual projection onto a basic shape and running with it. As I get into it, I can even see doing intarsia patterns with plain knitting around it. Or a raised pattern such as the Tree of Life or Twin Tree of Life placed in the center.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know if I will get a chance to do any knitting on this today, as I have to prepare for a KAL I am leading at my Knitting Guild. I just need to read through some things and look at the pattern, just in case anyone has any questions. 
Just so much going on at present. It's just 17 days until my DDs wedding. At least she and my DH did a couple of things for it whilst I was gone. We ordered flowers yesterday, so the to-do list is getting smaller.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
What a great start. Love the nupps.

Norma,
Great start. Love the colors.

Jane,
I will be starting tomorrow. Hoping to finish my color project today.

Wow, Sue,
You are a busy lady right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--looked up Leslie Stanfield and her specialty is stitches and little thingies. Some of the flower books that are popular are hers for example. Lots to see on Ravelry and she has stitch book. But could not find any adult sweaters under her name, nor any bio on her for location. We could try to post her thru Ravelry for permission to share the sweater pattern. Check out some of her stitches. Unique.

Have to say those Nupps are fun. I am challenging myself to do some different things not normally my taste or style--like using the metallic carry along thread.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone seen this fun little project? It just came in my email.  http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/349/CEY-MesaPillow.pdf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Has anyone seen this fun little project? It just came in my email.  http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/349/CEY-MesaPillow.pdf


Nice!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone seen this fun little project? It just came in my email.  http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/349/CEY-MesaPillow.pdf


I did see that!! I like it  it looks like a fun pattern to make.. They used specific yarns but I think any yarn would work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - I've just cast on my Random Monet & I think that I know how to proceed. I should probably skim through to read those hints that people have come up with but I am going to plough on - as usual. I'll know if I'm trouble quickly enough, I'm sure. I just want to get something done!
Then I'll backtrack & see what people have been up to.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweet pattern that pillow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane just pop in here I am sure someone will be around to help 

Look what I found in my email this morning.. I think they would be great for knitting socks or doily's 
http://www.threadingmyway.com/2012/06/denim-fabric-baskets-tutorial.html

any small project would fit in this.. or you could make them bigger for a nice couch side tote


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane just pop in here I am sure someone will be around to help
> 
> Look what I found in my email this morning.. I think they would be great for knitting socks or doily's
> http://www.threadingmyway.com/2012/06/denim-fabric-baskets-tutorial.html
> ...


Everyone, generalization here, loves denim. So many different things could be done with them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane just pop in here I am sure someone will be around to help
> 
> Look what I found in my email this morning.. I think they would be great for knitting socks or doily's
> http://www.threadingmyway.com/2012/06/denim-fabric-baskets-tutorial.html
> ...


I like those.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I made a start on it so I know how to proceed but I didn't like the beginning - decided that I should do a little more plain at the start to make it a bit more sturdy. I tried both beads in at the end but the Cream Soda still don't show up very much. I was half thinking of using both colours.
I will unravel & start again after supper.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
I can see the beads.  Love your color. Our RM's are going to be so different. Love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Everyone, generalization here, loves denim. So many different things could be done with them.


Yes I agree... and we all love totes too! I have a stack of jeans that hubby has outgrown  but this would be a good way to use some of it up


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I can see your beads too!!! I like that yarn.. I actually started over a few times... 
I took some pictures and will post in a minute


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I am going to need to do the 181 just for this to be as large as I want.. but I think some dropped stitch rows will really help... I am leaving all my tails until its blocked that way I will know which way is up  LOL then they will be neatly woven in. The row between the blue's are my beads.. I also though that a simple stockinette would be nice to high light the first beads I put in.. not so great but its ok.. much better in person..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, Ronie, Ronie!!
Ribbons, ribbons, ribbons! Looks great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking good, Ronie! I like your bright ribbons.  These shawls are all so amazing! 

I really like your soft colors, Jane.  I can see your beads. :thumbup:

The Graham baby guernsey just got finished! I will post a picture shortly and then get onto the RM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Looking good, Ronie! I like your bright ribbons.  These shawls are all so amazing!
> 
> I really like your soft colors, Jane.  I can see your beads. :thumbup:
> 
> The Graham baby guernsey just got finished! I will post a picture shortly and then get onto the RM.


Don't forget to post on the Workshop and Parade!

That is looking SO good!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, ribbons, how clever Ronie! I love it. Is it ok if I copy that idea? You know the old adage about imitation and flattery 

Your Guernsey came out great Toni. The baby is gonna be stylin'. 

I am getting envious of all of you starting your RM's. I promised myself I would finish the baby blanket before starting something new (I have three other projects already waiting) but if I get weak can I count on this group of enablers to back me up? :shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

(Trying to catch up now - swim team stuff is keeping me busy. I don't know why I keep agreeing to take care of this. It isn't worth the aggravation!)



triciad19 said:


> ...It might be easier to say kfb twice, yo, k to last 4 stitches, yo, k2tog twice...


Yes - this is probably the easiest way to see it. 
I hope that everyone has that part straightened away. Then it is a matter of playing around with dropped stitch rows, beads & eyelet rows.
As I am not a big fan of garter stitch & I want the texture of this yarn to show through better, I am going to work in some stocking stitch. This would include the beaded rows where I plan to purl the wrong side row before the bead row. I tried this on my swatch & it makes the beads easier to see.
I am wondering if some things should be done for longer stretches so that it won't be too busy looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I have incorporated the color conversation and am putting two colors together. ... but I 'm not sure the texture is going to work.


Those colours look nice together. Are you finding the texture to your liking now?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...sock wt or fingering wt yarn? ...Can't imagine blocking would make up the 50% difference.


Mine is basically sport weight & I am using 5mm needles to accommodate the thicker parts of it. As for stretching during blocking, I am finding that the side with the dropped stitch doesn't have a lot of give to it.
I've got plenty of yarn, though, & it is fairly open so I am not too worried about lots of stretch.
(Gotta go take care of setting up some stroke clinics for the weekend so might not get back here until tomorrow.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I like Tricia's interpretation separating the yo's so there is one at each end of the row....


In the pattern it says that there is "bordering on all 3 sides". Eventually, I realized that it is the "Kfb twice, yo" on one edge & the "yo, k2tog twice" on the other that constitute two of those borders with the more substantial lacy one along the bottom edge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I'm glad we are doing this as a group


My sentiments, too. I hope her other patterns are clearer. It isn't like this was her first one!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
You did a super job on your gansey. The baby won't care, but those parents will be amazed and pleased. 

I wound my yarn for RM. Finished my color project-except for some repair and deciding what to do with the back. Will start RM tomorrow. I have found it much easier to start a little later than everyone else. That way all the glitches are found before I get there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I have had that ribbon for years!!! I never knew what to do with it.. this yarn reminds me of gold so I thought of adding jewel tones to it, and the ribbon is all jewel tones.. I'm glad it worked and I'm glad you all like it 

Toni that turned out great!! I hope we can see a picture with the baby wearing it .. It looks like a lot of work but a fun one to knit too 

Sure Melanie I would love to see how you put your ribbon in.. I hope you can join in, I know its hard when everyone is doing a project to not join in... Your blanket is so important too..  So many patterns not enough time !!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone's RM are looking very nice. But I say a big OH CRAP, I have been doing both YO's on the kfb side. There is so much to read that I skim over most of ot and somehow missed that part. Well here is a picture of mine before I frog it again - or maybe not.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Looking good, Ronie! I like your bright ribbons.  These shawls are all so amazing!
> 
> I really like your soft colors, Jane.  I can see your beads. :thumbup:
> 
> The Graham baby guernsey just got finished! I will post a picture shortly and then get onto the RM.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
Love your colors. These shawls are going to be so unique.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Well here is a picture of mine before I frog it again ...


Are you changing the colour or is this a variegated yarn? I like those colours together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--so glad you posted your dimensions. I have been adding an extra kfb to each increase row. Measurements at row 70 or 72 are 11 x 20 or 21 unstretched depending on which long side is measured. There are about 101 live stitches which tells me that when the short side is 22" the piece will only measure about 4 ft--way too short. Think I will add short row wedges in to give more elongation without adding depth. It really frustrates me when patterns are so far off.

Toni--the baby gansey is tremendous. Baby will look great in it and parents should save it for inheritance. 

Jane--cannot tell the colors of your yarn on my computer but they seem to be pale/tints. Like the texture of the yarn. What is it?

KittyChris--your color choices are nice and bold. Leaving our a YO is not the worst detail as long as you added in the increase elsewhere. You may actually like it this way.

May not get back till late today--another scorching, humid work day. Hope it rains as predicted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's great to see the pics of everyone's work. Despite the problems at the beginning of this pattern, I think it is a good pattern allowing everyone to do their own thing. It's like the pattern was just a foundation with everyone able to paint in their own ideas. There definitely will not be any two the same. It won't be your conventional shawl, that is for sure, but it is nice to be outside the box a little. It lets us all play around a little.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't have time this morning to properly say how different and lovely everybody's shawls are. I frogged mine AGAIN yesterday but I have now gat a fabric I like. I am think of playing around with some different stitch patterns. I know I am going to bead the border not the body of the shawl. I think!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Are you changing the colour or is this a variegated yarn? I like those colours together.


The only change I have done intentionally is the red. I am using a striping sock yarn in shades of blue with a very little purplish shades in spots like the very beginning. The red is a sock yarn too that is maybe a DK weight and I have a green sock yarn that is a finer weight that I may or may not decide to add. Those 2 balls I got for $2.00 from the 'pool' at the LYS. I have others which are a bit heavier and will be scarfs (eventually). I have used 2 different colors of beads on that so far. I ordered about 8 different beads as I wasn't exactly sure what I would really like, being new to using beads and all. My bank account is now in the red. LOL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... It is good to have you back Jane....


Thanks 
Just got back from morning swim practice - time for a couple of messages before I take care of other business...
I progressed to 63 stitches lat night. I am probably changing the pattern too often - hard to tell at the moment. I am using 5mm needles - might be too loose but I don't think that this will give a lot in blocking so I will stick with that.
I think that I will have to go higher than 181 stitches at the end - don't think that the length will be there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitty Chris I love that!!! I don't see where you missed your second YO so I think it is all good... you must only be increasing 1 stitch every other row instead of 2! it will just have a different shape to it.. and your so close to the beginning that I don't think it will even matter !!!

has any one else noticed that the number of stitches between the YO's is the same row your on??? 
Row 1- 1 stitch
Row 3- 3 stitches..... When I realized that it was easy for me to know what row I was on... very cleaver!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the pattern calls for it being 5 ft long but I am not seeing that happening with sock weight yarn.


I am thinking that it will vary depending on stitch choice & needle size as well as yarn thickness - since sock weight has a wide range. Even with my heavier weight yarn, it looks like more rows will be necessary.


> ...just increasing for width (at least 6 ft) will also increase the length which will be very excessive it seems...


I was thinking that it was growing too quickly but then I considered the fact that a regular triangular shawl normally increases 4 stitches per 2 rows & this one is 2 stitches every 2 rows. I am trying to visualize what that means in the long run.


> Another problem ... the long edge with the Kfb increases feels tight; it lacks enough stretch.


I am seeing it on both edges. I was putting it down to my tendency to knit tightly - I've always kept my edges snug to keep them tidy. I am trying to concentrate on keeping them looser for this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> Just got back from morning swim practice - time for a couple of messages before I take care of other business...
> I progressed to 63 stitches lat night. I am probably changing the pattern too often - hard to tell at the moment. I am using 5mm needles - might be too loose but I don't think that this will give a lot in blocking so I will stick with that.
> I think that I will have to go higher than 181 stitches at the end - don't think that the length will be there.


I am actually thinking that after each pattern sequence I do that I will go up in needle size! I'm using a size US4 now and I think at the rate I am going I will probably finish with a size US7 this will make the top more dense and the body flow more.. besides that my hands hurt!!!! LOL I found my stitches getting pretty tight yesterday.. I think a larger needle will ease some of that too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...The shawl is Random Monet and the yarn is called Monet. ;-) ...


Serendipitous? 
I saw an afghan done using Monet (with two solids) & ever since I've wanted to but the yarn. I love the pattern but I am not sure if it is the yarn that is most appealing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tricksy Knitter just sent this link. ...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Kitty Chris and Jane just remember you knit to the last 4 stitch's after the first YO...


Yes - a simple amendment to the Row 1 instructions could have helped immensely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... the width ... is it measured along the live stitches on the needle?


This would be the easiest way to visualize, it I think. But if your yarn gives, say 5 sts/inch, & you knit to 181 stitches on the needle, wouldn't that result in a 36 inch width?
Looking at the sample shawl on page 2 of the pattern, I am hard pressed to see where a measurement of 22" could apply.


> For something that is pretty simple, it has been made aggravating and time consuming just to understand it.


I agree but I am enjoying the problem solving process just the same - interesting to see different people's perspectives.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Bottom line, the finish product will have 2 longer dimensions and 1 shorter dimension.


Definitely a scalene triangle!
I am thinking that the k2tog edge will result in a right angle making that edge easier to measure. The kfb edge (the hypothenuse) will be much longer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Without having a shared language it gets so hard to communicate and that is what I was trying to create.


This became a topic of conversation in another group that I was in. I think the difference between width & length is easily decided. Length should be the longest measurement.
I see width & depth then as being the same - unless you are in the swimming pool where my mind has been focused lately. 

For this shawl, I see the width as being the measurement across the needle. I think that it is not important which edge is seen as the length but the k2tog one will be shorter. 
If I stick with my image of a right-angled triangle, this constitutes the height. 
OMG! I just threw in another term. Who wants to shoot me?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> this is a pic of my progress ...there are nupps...used a carry along metallic thread...


Lovely colourway. I can just pick out the nupps when I zoom in. Nice addition - as is the metallic thread. That really adds to it.
You kfb side seems to be growing much more in relation to the k2tog side than mine is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is mine...


More Claude Monet colours!
nice


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> You must have gotten your other project finished though?


No, I didn't. I knew that the only way that it would happen would be if I was able to get a bit more knitting time in than usual over Sunday & Monday. There was just too much on the go & I ended up with less time instead.
When I realized that row 7 (out of 41) was going to take me to 816 stitches, I knew that there way no way I'd make it. Then I decided that I would add beads - which started on row 7. I am now on row 15 with 952 stitches! The next increase will put me over 1100. I don't even want to think about how many I'll have at row 41 - or where I will be able to block it.
So I am a bit disappointed not to have met the deadline but happy that I have added the beads which wouldn't have happened if I hadn't accepted not finishing in time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This pattern is like a Rorschach test...


Interesting analogy. Maybe we should change the title & call it our own. Short rows would be interesting...
Okay - I have been here for almost 2 hours! ... & now I have to go back to the pool. I was just going to do a little catch up here & get in a couple of rows. Not!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I have been here for almost 2 hours! ... & now I have to go back to the pool. I was just going to do a little catch up here & get in a couple of rows. Not!


I had to turn my computer off and walk away last night. It is so easy to spend time here with you all. :thumbup:

Chris, my first time through RM I did the same thing, both yo's on the beginning edge. It looked ok to me. 

I have ripped my RM out and am working on a totally different yarn. It is much easier to see the stitches and learn the pattern. It is still called a worsted, size 4 anyway, and I am using size 11 circular. There is a nice drape with this. My brain is not wrapping itself around the math to figure out finished size. I have 4 balls of 180 yds and will just see how it goes. It sure seems to be growing quickly!

Yesterday, I printed a print of a Monet garden to use as inspiration for the textured yarn. Since I have several colors of it I think I can make that work.

With either yarn, if I add beads, I decided this morning that I would knit in a lace weight or crochet thread that I can add the beads to. The other yarns are just to heavy. I like the idea of some stockinette stitch to help show them off. It would be fun to add a row of another kind of stitch also. These will all be unique "paintings" after all. :thumbup:

It is so nice to hear all of your thoughts about yarn and additions, like beads and ribbons, and approaches to this project. What a wonderful group to learn with! Thank you!

Jane, I am sorry you were not able to get your project finished. Those rows are gigantic! It is understandable why you didn't. Beads will add so much. It will be fun to see it when you are done.

Melanie - "anytime" you need some encouragement and/or enabling (not here!  ), you just let us know. Your baby blanket is going to be spectacular!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have to prepare for a KAL I am leading at my Knitting Guild.


Hope all goes well with that.


> It's just 17 days until my DDs wedding.


Never a dull moment for you, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's an interesting crocheted table mat patten that came in the mail this am - very quick to do up, I would imagine, & I like the use of the contract colour:
http://patternsforcrochet.co.uk/round-table-mat-usa.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like that sometimes, but I guess I am not complaining.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Never a dull moment for you, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks really nice. Would like to try it sometime. My DD reminded me yesterday that I am supposed to be trying to teach her how to crochet sometime. I guess I had conveniently forgotten that! So little time, so much to do.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's an interesting crocheted table mat patten that came in the mail this am - very quick to do up, I would imagine, & I like the use of the contract colour:
> http://patternsforcrochet.co.uk/round-table-mat-usa.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Seems like that sometimes, but I guess I am not complaining.


You do seem to take it all in stride.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying knitting RM now. I find I keep picking it up and each time seem to have a different idea what to do with it. I do like the freedom of just doing whatever and not have to worry that you messed up on the pattern. I'm not too concerned about the size, whether it is just a little shawlette or more an average size shawl. It is just a fun knit that I am enjoying. It is such that I can even do it when watching tv. So many of the lace shawls I knit I just have to really concentrate on the stitches. I think I am just going to keep on knitting as long as I think I have enough yarn left for the border. The beads I have been using really don't stand out a whole lot and I am debating whether to go wild on the border and use a much darker colour that will certainly pop, but I still have a long way to go until I reach that point. Who knows?

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay folks, I posted the designer who said the short side is the length: it is the side that goes from the Kfb edge to the beginning tip. She was not clear for herself which side was the width, but it seems both long sides are fairly close in dimension. For our conversation we should be specific what we are talking about.

Jane--the dimensions projected and what is being produced do not match in my view. I don't want to keep adding rows so that the length is so long it might as well be a blanket. However, doing more increases on the Kfb edge will help some, but doing only 1 extra stitch is just not enough. I think this pattern needs some thinking thru for sizing, especially since we are using different yarns and needle sizes.

Onward to the sauna outside. Hope some gray matter survives todays meltdown.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

On my first try I thought the first row was only 7 stitches. So I knit, knit back on row two, knit 7 with 2 left turned and knit back. In a few rows I had this long thin strip It was going to be 5 ft long quickly but even adding the drop stitch and eyelet rows would not be 22 inches wide. 

That was when I decided to look at the comments page. I can only hope she corrected the problem before starting to sell the pattern.

Both of my RM are growing and even though I am making 2 they are as different as if 2 different people were making them.

Both are worsted weight #4. One on US 10.5 and the other on US 11. I am experimenting with beads hoping to give some weight to the bottom so instead of beading all the way across I am just adding a few on the k2tog end of the rows. Using pony beads. They add a glint and sparkle without being real obvious.

My friend found some pictures of finished RM some very pretty and every one different. Some very open and lacy with lots of drop stitch and eyelet rows and others more solid. Some with a lacy border some not.

I will try to post pictures in a day or two. Today I am mowing, trying to get caught up on outdoor chores after that last knitting marathon.

I need another prayer shawl Sunday for a lady going blind and a quick idea for someone who has a prayer shawl but has another health issue. 

Any ideas welcome. I have thought of bookmarks but want a religious design and haven't found something "right" yet. Another idea is the Cross in my pocket saying placed in a small plastic canvas pocket with a cross stitched on it. Any other thoughts?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely a scalene triangle!
> I am thinking that the k2tog edge will result in a right angle making that edge easier to measure. The kfb edge (the hypothenuse) will be much longer.


Jane, I was staying out of the width vs height discussion but had to laugh at your comment. I was thinking the same thing. And to me, the width would be the height of the triangle, not the length of one of the sides. But as the discussion was confusing enough I did not want to throw in another angle (pun intended). LOL In any event I will knit along (once I finally get RM started) until I get near to running out of yarn. I am going through my mental inventory of ribbons but don't think I have any that might go with my chosen yarn. What to do - buy new yarn or buy new ribbons? hmm...

Hope all are having a great day (or night),

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What to do - buy new yarn or buy new ribbons? hmm...
> 
> Hope all are having a great day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


hmmm...


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Both are worsted weight #4. One on US 10.5 and the other on US 11. I am experimenting with beads hoping to give some weight to the bottom so instead of beading all the way across I am just adding a few on the k2tog end of the rows. Using pony beads. They add a glint and sparkle without being real obvious.


Hi Tricia,

What sized beads do you use with worsted weight #4 yarn? I've only used beads on lace & fingering (thus 8/0 and 6/0 seed beads). I'm at a loss figuring out what sizes fit on the heavier yarns.

Thanks!
-Pat in MD


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I still haven't caught up on the chat...
I now notice that the k2tog edge is not growing as quickly as the edge on the needles. One is growing 2 rows at a time & the other two stitches at a time. Do I remember correctly that stitches are wider than tall? (When picking up stitches along an edge, you usually put three stitches per 4 rows, right?)
I would have thought that throwing in those dropped stitch rows would lengthen it but, I guess since the side stitches are not dropped, that would prevent it from growing more than just two normal row widths.
Am I rambling incoherently or does this make sense? So now, the shorter edge is the k2tog. Oh dear I'll never come top grips with which side is up!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not concerning myself too much with long sides and short sides any more. At my Knitting Guild last night there were a lot of crescent shaped shawls being shared and, although a lot of them did not have a lot of depth in them,they were still very attractive. I wonder about making the border a little deeper as I usually really like the deep borders. But I have to think on that. Meantime I keep on knitting. I think I am a little over 100 stitches now. (I just counted about five minutes as I wanted to calculate bead placement, but for the life of me, I can't remember!

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm not concerning myself too much with long sides and short sides any more.
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm not concerning myself too much with long sides and short sides any more.


Me, neither. I have 80-odd stitches on there now. I have to spend some time on one of my other poor WIPS which have been languishing what with the Montego & this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay folks, I posted the designer who said the short side is the length: it is the side that goes from the Kfb edge to the beginning tip. She was not clear for herself which side was the width, but it seems both long sides are fairly close in dimension. For our conversation we should be specific what we are talking about.
> 
> I am even making myself nuts here. There was a mistake in the above post as the short side is the one with the K2tog.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So how are people doing with the dimensions? Have you projected outwards from where you are now? This is really more the issue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's an interesting crocheted table mat patten that came in the mail this am - very quick to do up, I would imagine, & I like the use of the contract colour:
> http://patternsforcrochet.co.uk/round-table-mat-usa.html


That is very pretty... It looks like something I would like to make 

I'm getting through my emails and then I will be working on my RH I am excited to see how it unfolds  I also don't really care what the dimensions are... I have thought from the pictures that it was going to be a odd shape... and one that can be very dramatic or simple and sweet  I really can see me making more than one of these. 
Thanks for the idea of the pony beads on worsted weight yarn.. I would of not thought of that! 
Ok off to knit!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So how are people doing with the dimensions? Have you projected outwards from where you are now? This is really more the issue.


I am not further than last night I worked all day and hubby comes home in a hour so I have some time to work on it! I wanted to work on it last night but was too busy with other things  I think this goes fast and someone will have a finished on soon  I hope anyway!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have decided to add some wedges. Found some Cascade Heritage fingering yarn. That is sooo soft. Will see how this works out. Have one wedge done with an extra 12 st for width.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have decided to add some wedges...


Show us your wedges!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Show us your wedges!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is my version up to 79 stitches. It is a bit lighter than in reality.
EDIT: I forgot to mention that I didn't like the 2xYO dropped stitch so I did a couple close to one another with 1xyo instead.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is my version up to 79 stitches. It is a bit lighter than in reality.
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I didn't like the 2xYO dropped stitch so I did a couple close to one another with 1xyo instead.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very pretty Jane.. it will be great for summer nights


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

NICE avatar, Ronie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Show us your wedges!


Well, I'll show you mine, if your show me yours (lol)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-- I like the sound of your yarn. Is it a cotton? And I agree with you about the drop stitches. Not a favorite of mine.

Will photo my wedges tomorrow when there is more light in my house. Have about 130+ live stitches on the needle and finishing another metallic row. Will then do another wedge to get another 15 stitches of width.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> NICE avatar, Ronie!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Tamarque,
:lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is mine with 137 stitches and just about finished my first ball of four balls. 
I think right now I will aim for 201 stitches and see how it is by then. I actually like the drop stitches and have been doing or three repeats of them.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane-- I like the sound of your yarn. Is it a cotton?


40% cotton, 30% wool, 5% mohair, 25% acrylic


> And I agree with you about the drop stitches. Not a favorite of mine.


I found them way too open with the double wrap - too susceptible to being snagged on something. Perhaps I should have used a smaller needle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is mine with 137 stitches ...


Looking good, Sue. Your dropped stitch sections are not as open as mine. I like that better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, I'll show you mine, if your show me yours (lol)


Don't have any!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is very pretty Jane.. it will be great for summer nights


That was my original thought so on my Ravelry page, I called it "Summery Random Monet". It was also why I wanted to go with a larger needle size - make it nice & airy.

I love your Avatar, as well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
What size needles are you using?? I have settled for now on size 11 with a fingering weight. I love light and airy also. It also gives a nicer drape. I've started tonight and gotten a little bit done. Got hung up on not having multiples of 3 for the eyelet row. Decided no one but me will know and added in a k2tog.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> What size needles are you using??


5mm - it is a sport weight but has lumpy bits in it.


> Got hung up on not having multiples of 3 for the eyelet row.


I would think that the eyelet row needs a multiple of 2 plus 1 - not a multiple of 3.
You start with K1, then repeat (yfwd, skp) to the end.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I was doing K1, yo, skp the whole row. Well, design element.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had trouble with the eyelete row.. I lost a stitch because of the YO on the row before... I think any eyelet will work, I think most stitches will work 

Thanks everyone I saw this awhile back and thought it was neat... I felt like a change


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, I was doing K1, yo, skp the whole row. Well, design element.


Definitely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--fingering wt with #11 needels? that really is stretching it out. will love seeing it.

Jane--your yarn sound delicious.

Sue--what wt yarn/needles are you using? the proportions of your project are so different than mine. The colors do look great.

Ronie--interested in seeing the effects of increasing your needle size which you thought you might try doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We like design elements. :thumbup:

Those RM's are looking good!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

PatBrown said:


> Hi Tricia,
> 
> What sized beads do you use with worsted weight #4 yarn? I've only used beads on lace & fingering (thus 8/0 and 6/0 seed beads). I'm at a loss figuring out what sizes fit on the heavier yarns.
> 
> ...


I am using pony beads. They could be a little smaller. There is no size on them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is my version up to 79 stitches. It is a bit lighter than in reality.
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I didn't like the 2xYO dropped stitch so I did a couple close to one another with 1xyo instead.


Very pretty. I was think about the 2xYO


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> What size needles are you using?? I have settled for now on size 11 with a fingering weight. I love light and airy also. It also gives a nicer drape. I've started tonight and gotten a little bit done. Got hung up on not having multiples of 3 for the eyelet row. Decided no one but me will know and added in a k2tog.


I have used a different stitch in mine and had to cheat at the ends!
As may Mother used to say "a blind man on a galloping horse will never see" :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is mine with 137 stitches and just about finished my first ball of four balls.
> I think right now I will aim for 201 stitches and see how it is by then. I actually like the drop stitches and have been doing or three repeats of them.
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue. I was just going to keep knitting until I thought it was the size I wanted. I do have plenty of yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using Red Heart Heart and Sole in Faded Jeans colourway. It's a sock yarn but is given as a "1" yarn type, but I'm definitely treating it as a fingering "2" rather than a laceweight. I'm using 3.75 mm (US 5 ). I knew I had to go up a size from the pattern, but didn't have any size 4's available. It probably would have been alright with a size 6.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--what wt yarn/needles are you using? the proportions of your project are so different than mine. The colors do look great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--my yarn is also a fingering wt and am using #6. I am quite interested in the sizing this produces for you. Are you finding the Kfb edge to lack stretch? I am making my stitches so loose but it is not really helping; it is just minimizing the curve of the piece a bit but is feels like a tight string. Relative to the loose, flexible fabric it seems this will be uncomfortable.

Ronie, you were not reporting this problem--is this correct? if so, am wondering what you are doing that is so different?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I realized after a while that the kfb did produce a tight edge, so have been deliberately knitting them extra loose, but think it will be alright, at least I hope so. When I am blocking,I will probably try and block beginning from that edge, to get it to stretch first and then going from there for the rest of the shawl. We will see if that works!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--my yarn is also a fingering wt and am using #6. I am quite interested in the sizing this produces for you. Are you finding the Kfb edge to lack stretch? I am making my stitches so loose but it is not really helping; it is just minimizing the curve of the piece a bit but is feels like a tight string. Relative to the loose, flexible fabric it seems this will be uncomfortable.
> 
> Ronie, you were not reporting this problem--is this correct? if so, am wondering what you are doing that is so different?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well one of my sides is tighter than the other one but not so overly so that its a concern for me.. Plus I am not sure what side the edging goes on and that could solve the whole thing... 
Last night after my first series of repeats I switched to a size US6 this is on row 73 I expect I will do another series of repeats then switch to size 8.. starting out with size 4... I was going to go to size US5 but there didn't seem to be much of a difference.. then hubby came home and we are getting ready for the 4th of July weekend and I didn't get back to it...Tomorrow is cleaning day and resting up day until the bbq and fireworks... so I plan on getting lots of it accomplished... I do know that the smaller needles make for a denser fabric and I like this but I want a flowing and more lacy shawl and that is my reason for my experiment with my needles


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Aargh! I am weak! :shock: I started my RM last night. I have only about 35 or so stitches but I feel much better now. lol. I did work on the baby blanket and should do the third corner today (the fourth corner is the last part).

I am using a Paton's sock and US 5 needles. Not sure if I will like the color pooling but I will keep going.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Aargh! I am weak! :shock: I started my RM last night. I have only about 35 or so stitches but I feel much better now. lol. I did work on the baby blanket and should do the third corner today (the fourth corner is the last part).
> 
> I am using a Paton's sock and US 5 needles. Not sure if I will like the color pooling but I will keep going.


YAY!!!! its fun to join in with all of us.. plus all the hard part has been worked out for you !!! I think that the pooling might look nice in the overall shawl.. plus I find that a quick easy project to let my mind wander is a great break from a very tedious project.. I work on my big project first.. then take a small break and treat myself to my easy project!!! that way they both get done...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Aargh! I am weak! :shock: I started my RM last night...


No - not weak! This will give you a nice break in between & something semi-mindless* to distract you - a tension reliever!


* now that the snags have been worked out.

ETA: Just read Ronie's post - great minds think alike...
Yeah - I know the rest of that saying. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Both of my RM are growing and even though I am making 2 they are as different as if 2 different people were making them.


Interesting. We'll want to see them side by side. 


> I am experimenting with beads hoping to give some weight to the bottom so instead of beading all the way across I am just adding a few on the k2tog end of the rows.


I was toying with the same idea but I was thinking of putting them on the kfb edge. By the time I thought of it, I wondered if it might be too late to start. I will add beads to the lace edging, though. Next one...


> My friend found some pictures of finished RM


I posted a link to them at the beginning. I assume they are the same ones - from Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette/people?search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished


> Any ideas welcome...


I knit this cloth for my 91 year old MIL - my thought was that she use it as a facecloth but she has it hung on a little shelf next to her chair.
http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/praying_hands_washcloth.htm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe the scallop trim goes on the live stitch needle, as that is why the instructions called for a multiple of 10 +1 to accommodate that patterning. The designer suggested I look at her photos on Ravelry but cannot find them. She posted one with the shawl spread out. I did see one in a yellow where you can see the trim on the side opposite the Kfb.

So looks like we all have the same experience. Only difference seems in how we accept the pattern.

Here is a pic of the wedges people wanted to see. The first wedge is a solid dark blue. The second one is in the main yarn and it does not show except for the additional dimension of that color. Want to find a dark purple which maybe Cascade has and was waiting for LYS to open today to call. If they have it and their higher price is equal to online ordering I will get it and not have to wait.

The neck curve is much wider than if I followed the pattern. Doing the wedge is adding inches and am playing with it to see what works. I think if I ever did another of these I would begin short rows immediately. The proportions that seem to work with this wt yarn and needle size is 3 short increase rows to every full length row. The Kfb is being made so loose to get some width out of it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well one of my sides is tighter than the other one but not so overly so that its a concern for me.. Plus I am not sure what side the edging goes on and that could solve the whole thing...
> Last night after my first series of repeats I switched to a size US6 this is on row 73 I expect I will do another series of repeats then switch to size 8.. starting out with size 4... I was going to go to size US5 but there didn't seem to be much of a difference.. then hubby came home and we are getting ready for the 4th of July weekend and I didn't get back to it...Tomorrow is cleaning day and resting up day until the bbq and fireworks... so I plan on getting lots of it accomplished... I do know that the smaller needles make for a denser fabric and I like this but I want a flowing and more lacy shawl and that is my reason for my experiment with my needles


I think one side is supposed to be tighter - the slip stitch side. That is how mine is turning out.

God bless and Happy 4th of July!!! (We are on our way out the door to see our girls.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I believe the scallop trim goes on the live stitch needle...


That is my understanding, as well.
I was thinking, though, that a crocheted edging on the other edges might look nice - something very simple like a picot or something.


> Here is a pic of the wedges people wanted to see. The first wedge is a solid dark blue. ...Want to find a dark purple ..


I like the wedge of colour & I think that the purple wedge would really add to it, as well.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I've decided to skip the pleasures of this pattern... I don't think the sock yarn I have will work well with it, and I really don't need the aggravation of figuring it all out at the moment! I did finish Waves of the Atlantic (my travel project), and I'll post a picture of that once my iPhone and iPad have decided to speak to each other again!!
After that, I might start the hitchhiker shawl as another travel project (we're starting a long driving trip on Monday), as well as a couple of baby hats, if I can find yarn I like...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I think one side is supposed to be tighter - the slip stitch side. ...


Someone pointed out earlier that this will be the short side & I guess that the slipped stitch is intended to keep it from stretching for that reason. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I really don't need the aggravation of figuring it all out at the moment!...


Actually, now that we have managed to figure it all out, it is pretty straightforward. I thought that I would find it irritating to have to make decisions (lazy or what?) but what I do is plan a short section - like an eyelet insert, beads then another eyelet. After that, I size it up to plan the next sequence. It helps break up the work: do a sequence, then put it aside & work on something else.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I think I've decided to skip the pleasures of this pattern... I don't think the sock yarn I have will work well with it, and I really don't need the aggravation of figuring it all out at the moment! I did finish Waves of the Atlantic (my travel project), and I'll post a picture of that once my iPhone and iPad have decided to speak to each other again!!
> After that, I might start the hitchhiker shawl as another travel project (we're starting a long driving trip on Monday), as well as a couple of baby hats, if I can find yarn I like...


I checked out the hitchhiker shawl and like that she designed it with 42 in mind. However her leftie shawl caught my eye and it is now in my library. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is my Waves of the Atlantic...it was fun to knit whilst traveling!
It's tussah silk... And I really like the color...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like what I am doing it. Keep reassessing it as I go along.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Actually, now that we have managed to figure it all out, it is pretty straightforward. I thought that I would find it irritating to have to make decisions (lazy or what?) but what I do is plan a short section - like an eyelet insert, beads then another eyelet. After that, I size it up to plan the next sequence. It helps break up the work: do a sequence, then put it aside & work on something else.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I knit this cloth for my 91 year old MIL - my thought was that she use it as a facecloth but she has it hung on a little shelf next to her chair.
> http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/praying_hands_washcloth.htm


I like this. I remember you showing it before but had forgotten about it. Another way to use up partial skeins of yarn and do I ever have a lot! 300+ shawls leaves pieces of themselves.

And we have a huge tub of reds, one of white to natural and some brown to tan and orange to yellow that has been donated. Wouldn't you know most prayer shawl requests have requested those colors not be included.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Here is my Waves of the Atlantic...


Verrrry interesting! (as Arte Johnson would say)
Challenging to block, I would imagine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...hitchhiker shawl ... like that she designed it with 42 in mind.


As in " the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything?"
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Here is my Waves of the Atlantic...it was fun to knit whilst traveling!
> It's tussah silk... And I really like the color...


Very nice, Vermontmary. I like that. The color looks/feels light and fluffy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Here is my Waves of the Atlantic...it was fun to knit whilst traveling!
> It's tussah silk... And I really like the color...


I really like the the colour, too. Very pretty.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Verrrry interesting! (as Arte Johnson would say)
> Challenging to block, I would imagine.


It wasn't bad to block... The yarn, at least, was cooperative! The shape, however, was a bit unwieldy!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As in " the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything?"
> ;-)


She explains here:
Yes!! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitchhiker


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. I had forgotten how it looked as I had given mine away to one of my daughters. Now maybe I should think of making another one!

Sue


vermontmary said:


> Here is my Waves of the Atlantic...it was fun to knit whilst traveling!
> It's tussah silk... And I really like the color...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vermontmary--your Waves piece is very interesting and I can see that it was fun to knit.

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy--now that's a blast from the past. That scarf would a fun thing in a a luxury yarn.

Jane--Agreed that the slip st edge is the short side and remains unadorned in the pattern at least. However, that is my stretchy side. Remembering that I did a shawlette last year and had the same problem with the neck edge being tight/rigid and hating it. I did that shawlette twice and ripped it out realizing that shawlettes were not my cup of tea and disliked that neck detail. So here we are again with that issue. The designer says that is due to knitting on the bias. Think I need more learning on this concept as well as finding a way to avoid that detail if possible. 

Just put in an order for this deep purple yarn for a solid detail and it wont arrive for at least a week. How frustrating. I hate starting more than one thing at time in knitting, probably because I begin many things in every other area of my life. Knitting keeps me centered and it very frustrating to have to leave a project in the middle.
Everyone will have finished by the time my yarn arrives. BooHoo for me.

Have people ordered from Little Knits? A sister KP'r told me about them. They have some great yarns at discount. I drooled over some Cascade Heritage merino/silk sock wt yarn but argued with myself for 2 hours before saying not now. Did get some more of the Rio de la Plata (the main yarn in this project) and the Cascade Heritage Italian Purple. And did do a mini splurge on the Cascade Alpaca Lace. The prices were so reasonable. I bet everyone else would have gotten some bright and adventurous colors, but I chose a Flax color to go with some Camel Alpaca that I have in the stash.

Is everyone in the US winding down for a holiday weekend?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I think I've decided to skip the pleasures of this pattern... I don't think the sock yarn I have will work well with it, and I really don't need the aggravation of figuring it all out at the moment! I did finish Waves of the Atlantic (my travel project), and I'll post a picture of that once my iPhone and iPad have decided to speak to each other again!!
> After that, I might start the hitchhiker shawl as another travel project (we're starting a long driving trip on Monday), as well as a couple of baby hats, if I can find yarn I like...


I look forward to seeing your Waves of Atlantic!! I had a terrible time blocking mine.. I am going to give it another chance  and steam it really good.. its wool and acrylic and nothing could hurt it any further .. it's just keeping my glass head warm LOL

I wish I could knit while hubby drives.. I get terrible car sickness.. I can get car sickness just going down the road paying attention  I hope you have a wonderful trip!! enjoy your 4th of July 

I just saw your scarf!! beautiful!! I love how it drapes.. Now I know I really need to re-block mine.. 

Tamaraque those are looking very nice together.. I'm looking forward to how it turns out... you may just be designing the next big shawl pattern  :thumbup:

Have fun with your Girls Toni!! Stay safe and have a great 4th!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I really like your wash cloth I think she has it in the perfect spot... and she can remember your every time she see's it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
You showed us your wedges.  Thanks. I like it. Looking forward to seeing how the wedges effect the whole shawl. I love how each RM is so individual!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Designing the next shawl? That is what seems to be happening. Feel like it is the challenge to create the size that would work. For the amount of work I want something that is more than a little neck wrap. Besides the photos show this a something of substance. It really is a bit of a learning curve going on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my start, with my size ll/8mm needles. I may do beading. Don't know yet. I want to check back to the post, I think it was Tamarque's about possible other stitches to use. It is a very relaxing knit. A nice break.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh I like how that is nice and loose... I know I won't start over.. I like what mine is looking like but I really like the larger needles  and that yarn looks like a Monet


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I don't think I will have to worry about the finished size. My skeins have more yardage then the yarn she used. I am planning on knitting to the end of the yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking really good. I do love how they are all so different. It definitely is a relaxing knit after the start! It's sort of nice not following a pattern, and just deciding randomly to do a different stitch. I think I am going to call mine Randomly Random Monet. I'm glad that I have plenty of yarn. I'm really not in a hurry to finish it as I am enjoying it. I wonder what it would be like if you did a partial row of drop stitches, maybe a group of drop stitches then plain knitting and then further along some more drop stitches, just randomly placed, maybe different number of drop stitches each time. Would it really distort the shape? I'm not sure whether I am brave enough to try that, but just a thought.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Here's my start, with my size ll/8mm needles. I may do beading. Don't know yet. I want to check back to the post, I think it was Tamarque's about possible other stitches to use. It is a very relaxing knit. A nice break.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my start...


I agree with Ronie - looking Monet-like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...The shape, however, was a bit unwieldy!


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I really like your wash cloth...


Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I just went back through the thread and it is amazing how different each RM is. It is exciting to me to see the same pattern done in so many different ways and colors. Shirley's color Conversation is influencing us, calling us to adventure in knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I wonder what it would be like if you did a partial row of drop stitches...Would it really distort the shape? ...


I had been thinking about that - similar to Sirenia. I don't think it would distort it - I think that edge stitches would keep it firm.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought I would add my start to the growing set of RM WIP's. I did a couple of eyelet rows in the garter stitch section, then switched to stockinette stitch and did two rows of a moire pattern I found in my mon tricot book (kudos to whomever posted about this book months back) although this pattern gets lost in the coloring of the yarn. Then another eyelet row in the stockinette section. I think I will use the eyelet row as my common row, varying between garter and stockinette as the background. We will see how it turns out. As you can see my yarn is weird, but I have almost four balls and I got them for $0.69 each so it's good to experiment with. Love all the variations the group is coming up with.

Happy random knitting,

Melanie

Happy Independence Day to all those in the US. And a belated happy Canada Day to my 'cousins' across the border.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I thought I would add my start to the growing set of RM WIP's. ...


Oh - I loooove that colourway!
Can you describe the Moire stitch?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy 4th of July. Have a lovely day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that yarn looks interesting. what is it? those slubby type yarns create such nice texture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I thought I would add my start to the growing set of RM


Melanie,
I love your colorway. I also had thought of checking out my mon tricot book for stitches to use. I think I would like one more change up. I want to look for some blue beads today to use in mine. I only have clear at home (I can't find them) and this one needs blue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, just did a quick read through. Don't remember half of what I read. Everyone's RM will definitely be unique. I have not worked on mine and I don't think I will frog at all but may start adding the YO on the slip stitch side that I have been missing.
And I may not get much done in the next week as I will be assisting with vacation soccer/bible school all next week at night after working all day. If you don't hear from me again you will know that I dropped from heat exhaustion - or just plain exhaustion.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been traveling and not able to get started on the RM until last night. First I had to catch up on all the posts! Thanks to all of you for working out all the kinks. It definitely made a difference in getting started ! Love how everyone's is so unique. I am using Boboli Lace and it says it is a sport weight, #3, with size 3 US needles. I did use some beads on the last row (first time doing that). It was a bit tricky at first, but I got the hang of it. They do add a bit of shine, but hard to see in the picture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,
Your colors are so rich. Love it. 

We have to have a Parade afterwards. I want to see them all in one place. It will be a color/texture feast!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love those colours.

Sue


sisu said:


> I have been traveling and not able to get started on the RM until last night. First I had to catch up on all the posts! Thanks to all of you for working out all the kinks. It definitely made a difference in getting started ! Love how everyone's is so unique. I am using Boboli Lace and it says it is a sport weight, #3, with size 3 US needles. I did use some beads on the last row (first time doing that). It was a bit tricky at first, but I got the hang of it. They do add a bit of shine, but hard to see in the picture.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We have to have a Parade afterwards. I want to see them all in one place. It will be a color/texture feast!!


Definitely!

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, lovely start and pretty colours


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Moire stitch: multiples of 2 plus selvage, done on a background of stockinette stitch. 
Rows 1 and 3: * slip 1 purlwise, k1, yo, psso both k and yo *, repeat between *
Rows 2, 4, and 6: purl across
Row 5: knit across

I did kfb x 2, yo, k1 at the beginning of the row and yo, k2tog x 2 at the end of the row to keep the border pattern. I did two sets of the moire. I had to knit 1 or 2 before and/or after the moire section to keep things in line, just take a few seconds to see where the stitches line up. This makes more sense when you look at the rows.

My yarn is Patons Kroy Jacquard sock yarn. It is superwash wool and nylon. I have about 600 yards. There are no slubs, the yarn is quite smooth and tightly spun. The bumpy appearance is because the yarn has dark splotches everywhere. I suppose this is to give it a jacquard look when making a plain sock. Colorway is lavender. There is lavender, pink, soft white, and turquoise along with the grey spotting. I am using US 5 (3.75mm) needles.

Happy birthday USA!

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, Melanie! 

Happy 4th everyone. And a late one for our resident Canadians. Sorry we missed that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is very pretty... I like the look of that stitch and its made me think even further outside the box! 
I did my dropped stitch set and that was kind of scary but it turned out nice. I am going to do some decorative stitches next but I just am not sure which ones??? DFL gave us some very pretty edgings.. and inserts I am going to give this some more thought then just go with it... I don't want to OVER think it that will take the fun out of it... Oh I can see once our imaginations get going we will want to make several of these...
Triciad this might be your new Prayer shawl.. in large needles and thicker yarn I can see where the would knit up very quickly 

Caryn that is very pretty.. I see a few of your beads... for some reason beads are camera shy !!  I like the dark colors too... 

Sue I would just go for it and see.. put a life line in incase it didn't look right! or save that for the next one... hmmmm maybe off set them row after row?? it would give it a life all its own,LOL I wonder if it would scallop on the ends??

I have to say (probably said this before ) I am loving this pattern!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy 4th July. Our DD is working today so DH and I went out to breakfast. We usually BBQ early afternoon, but with Amy working and her fiance coming over late afternoon, we will do that this evening. Hope to have a nice relaxing day, maybe knit outside. We had a lot of heavy rain overnight (probably outskirts of Arthur), but now it is a very pleasant low 70s.

Whilst looking up Ocean Breeze pattern by BooKnits on Ravelry I came across this other Ocean Breeze pattern which is a freebie and thought I would share:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-breeze-shawl-2

It is a mixture of textures and colours, so thought that was very timely after our texture and colour topics.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie,
Of course now I can't find that book. I tidied everything up so well before I went to England and now I can't find things! I had totally forgotten about that book.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, this is getting to be a fun knit, especially when others share their ideas too.



Ronie said:


> I have to say (probably said this before ) I am loving this pattern!!!!!


   

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is another very nice pattern Sue and its in my library  
That designer looks like she has taken one of Shirleys workshops ... we are so lucky to have had our own special hands on teacher


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

More experimentation. I should be out riding my bike as I have a charity ride next weekend but, no, I am inside knitting. It's going to be a looooong 62 miles, lol. In any event I have tried a new stitch for the RM. This one is from the Mon Tricot book as well (loving this book). It is called Crossed Insertion. As I don't really like the look of dropped stitches (seems kinda messy to me, but then the free-flowing look might be what others like about it  ), so I went for a different kind of dropped stitch. This one uses a cable needle. Having never done a dropped stitch before it was kinda scary dropping all those stitches, I kept waiting for my work to unravel. The rows before the insert is stockinette and I switched to garter after it. Seems like a good transition stitch as the direct change from garter to stockinette has left a ridge and is curling (have used this intentionally for things that need to fold). Ok, on the the instructions.

Crossed Insertion
multiples of 6 plus selvage (plan ahead, and don't forget the borders)
Row 1 (RS): * K1, YO twice * repeat
Row 2 (WS): * slip 3 stitches onto cable needle letting the yo's drop off, k3 also letting the yo's drop off, k3 from cable needle * repeat

I held my cable needle to the front as it is easier for me to hold but either front or back will work. I might try the back next time to see how it looks.

Do not forget to knit the single YO's at each end, don't drop them. 

I have so much that needs to get done; the baby blanket, the helo's new seats, house cleaning, bike riding, gardening (the weeds are happy though), etc. I really need to put this RM down. Y'all have created a monster, LOL.  

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> More experimentation. I should be out riding my bike as I have a charity ride next weekend but, no, I am inside knitting. It's going to be a looooong 62 miles, lol. In any event I have tried a new stitch for the RM. This one is from the Mon Tricot book as well (loving this book). It is called Crossed Insertion. As I don't really like the look of dropped stitches (seems kinda messy to me, but then the free-flowing look might be what others like about it  ), so I went for a different kind of dropped stitch. This one uses a cable needle. Having never done a dropped stitch before it was kinda scary dropping all those stitches, I kept waiting for my work to unravel. The rows before the insert is stockinette and I switched to garter after it. Seems like a good transition stitch as the direct change from garter to stockinette has left a ridge and is curling (have used this intentionally for things that need to fold). Ok, on the the instructions.
> 
> Crossed Insertion
> multiples of 6 plus selvage (plan ahead, and don't forget the borders)
> ...


I do like the crossed insertion. I might try that one. I have put a few different stitches in and will try and post later. It has rained all day so the light is not good for pictures.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of CROSSED, these are the only things I can put up with! :thumbup: 

I couldn't seem to get a chance at the computer for two days...Wednesday because the weather and my oxygenator had me captive in bed, and Thursday with 3 adults vying for THIS computer I finally gave in to Morpheus and went to greet bed and the oxygenator. Didn't forget to take my needed medicine - so not all was lost!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is wonderful watching your progress, Kaixixang


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Coming along wonderfully Kaixixang.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang That is looking really nice... can you do this in bed?? I hope you are having a much better day today 
my client has tubes all over the house connected to her oxygenator .. she has days when she has to wear it all day and then days when all is good and she doesn't need it except to sleep .. 
We sometimes have 3 and 4 adults all trying to use the same bathroom... that makes for a very hectic morning  I don't know what we would do if we only had one computer .. although that is how it use to be...  life was certainly much simpler when we had NO computer ... LOL But we had to move into the 21st Century !


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang,

I hope that you are having a good day today. I love how your lilies are developing.

Melanie,
I love the crossover stitch. I may have to go back to before the dropped stitch row and substitute the cross over. Love it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We sometimes have 3 and 4 adults all trying to use the same bathroom... that makes for a very hectic morning  I don't know what we would do if we only had one computer .. although that is how it use to be...  life was certainly much simpler when we had NO computer ... LOL But we had to move into the 21st Century !


I had to laugh at this Ronie. It is just the two of us here, my DH and I. We used to have two and a half bathrooms in the old house, this house has only two and we miss the half bath, LOL. Can't imagine having to share only one!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happily I only need the oxygenator to sleep with...setting is at 1, not 2 like my Mom's machine (she also has the small C-Pap with hers).

I'm about to go offline and enjoy making MORE progress on the cross stitch. Had to stay online a bit longer earlier because AVG Free Edition wanted 17 total items (probably a major update of version) and then I had to reboot so it would show up and stay active.

I'm having to force myself to wait on the outline stitches...and the center of the flowers is going to be a pain - THREE threads for the outline stitch instead of just the normal single! Only one color that needs the three, so I should not moan TOO loudly - the others are all normal single strand outline stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, where's the best place to buy beads that will get to me quickly. I found some gold beads that I am going to use, but they did not have blue. Grr. So, I did a row in gold and I like them, but I would like the blue accent also.

Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...started on the RM ... last night....some beads on the last row ...


Lovely colourway. I can see the beads on the bottom of the pic.  I have been doing a purled WS row before I place the beads so that they don't get lost in the garter stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...We have to have a Parade afterwards. ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Moire stitch...


Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Crossed Insertion....


Oh!! Thanks for that one! I've seen something similar in a shawl or afghan someone posted. I really like the look of that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of CROSSED, these are the only things I can put up with! ...


Sorry that you are having difficulties. Love your cross stitch. I did a magnolia blossom on a black background once. Your lily reminds me so much of it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish you luck with those beads Bev.. I had to settle for brown/amber ones.. they are pretty too but I really wanted red..  

LOL Melanie there is no privacy in this house.. of course that is when its just hubby and I... when the kids work late they stay in town (they are still on foot) and they will sleep over here.. then it gets pretty hectic  We are eyeing a place for a second bathroom.. problem is the best spot will be my craft closet.. when they added on they turned the back porch into a closet and its mine!!! LOL I'd hate to loose it but I will sacrifice for a new bathroom


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang--hope you are doing better. your cross stitch is really amazing.

Melanie--that knit cross stitch work well on this project. good choice here.

Ronie--amazing that i live alone and now have 3 computers! but I can't get a whole kitchen done. shows what controls my attention/energy.

Bev--have actually seen some decent beads at Jo-Ann's. Do you have one near you? Also sent a link for Beads about a week ago when Ronie was looking. Can't say what delivery time is tho. Try this: http://www.limabeads.com/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130124&utm_content=logo

Am so stuck without my yarn to move forward on the RM. Found some fabulous yarn in my stash and can't figure out what to do with it. There is this scrumptuous skein of Charlemont Kettle Dyed sock yarn from Valley Yarns. It is merino, silk and polyamide. I went certifiably nuts couple years back and bought several skeins of these somewhat luxurious yarns, but what to make with them. Afraid of squandering them on things I won't like or cant sell.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am now in Asheville, NC for 2 months in a little cottage DH and I are renting. So this morning we went hiking on a trail in the Blue Ridge Mountains. It was very beautiful and a lot different than FL! But I haven't done any knitting. Maybe I will get a chance tonight! 
Thanks Jane for the suggestion about the pearl row. I will try that before the next bead insert I do. 
Kaixixang, your cross stitch is really progressing nicely, very lovely.
Melanie, that crossed stitch insertion looks so good. You are really being very creative with your RM. I love it! I have a hard time making such choices and will probably stick with the suggested inserts. It is fun deciding which ones to put in where.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Afraid of squandering them on things I won't like ...


I do this all of the time. Not just with yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> More experimentation. I should be out riding my bike as I have a charity ride next weekend but, no, I am inside knitting. It's going to be a looooong 62 miles, lol. In any event I have tried a new stitch for the RM. This one is from the Mon Tricot book as well (loving this book). It is called Crossed Insertion. As I don't really like the look of dropped stitches (seems kinda messy to me, but then the free-flowing look might be what others like about it  ), so I went for a different kind of dropped stitch. This one uses a cable needle. Having never done a dropped stitch before it was kinda scary dropping all those stitches, I kept waiting for my work to unravel. The rows before the insert is stockinette and I switched to garter after it. Seems like a good transition stitch as the direct change from garter to stockinette has left a ridge and is curling (have used this intentionally for things that need to fold). Ok, on the the instructions.
> 
> Crossed Insertion
> multiples of 6 plus selvage (plan ahead, and don't forget the borders)
> ...


Like this. Think I will try it and see if the dropped stitches look neater.

Ronie, I will think about using this for a prayer shawl. There sure has been a rush on prayer shawls. We have dedicated all we had made up and requests are coming faster than I can make them. Good thing Shirley gave us 3 months to finish our color projects.

I have been making another prayer shawl and mowing. I should have baled it! After a few days I will mow again and see if I can do a better job.

Achoo, k2, choo, purl 3, . . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do this all of the time. Not just with yarn.


Lots of things, too. Think it was inherited from Depression mentality of my parents! Perhaps too many years of deprivation.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I wasn't going to knit this shawl because I didn't have time to spare but here I am in the middle of knitting it. I started on Wednesday Night. Now up to 141 stitches and I think I will have to go up to 181. I am using Lighthouse "Mist" #5 Bulky yarn - 49% Wool - 30% Soy - 21% Mohair . 5 mm needles. I am using large crystal beads 4\0 and also some small pinkish 8\0 beads that I had. This is only the second time I have used beads but I am getting the hang of it. Since this is a "random" design I am mixing the beads a bit with Monets' Lily Pond and his liking for light in mind. However the coloring of the yarn doesn't have Monet in mind but I want to use up the yarn. The pictures I have taken looks like I have big holes in my dropped stitches but I don't. Hope I get this finished tonight or tomorrow morning. Sorry I haven't had time to read all the posts but I have looked at all the pictures and have enjoyed all of them. Loved the darker many coloured ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice BlueButterfly. I like the softness that the mohair content gives it. That bulky yarn works up so fast. I am up to 205 stitches but nowheres near in size to yours. the sock yarn goes so slow with so many stitches on the needle. Will have to go up to 350 stitches I think to get some decent size out of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> I wasn't going to knit this shawl because I didn't have time to spare but here I am in the middle of knitting it.


Hey!! Welcome aboard! 
Strange about this pattern. I think any of us, on our own, would have abandoned it with the snags at the start but now we're having such fun with it.


> I am using Lighthouse "Mist" ...


I love the look of that yarn. Something tells me that I might have some of it in my stash.
The beads look lovely in there.


> This is only the second time I have used beads but I am getting the hang of it.


I knew you would!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. I had some sock yarn but thought it would stripe too much. Also wanted to get this done in a hurry as I start another KAL tomorrow. I expected this yarn to be all greens but it surprised me. Still can't make up my mind if I like it or not. I looks better in reality than it does in the picture. I can just imagine all your stitches. Maybe when you stretch it after wetting it will be a good size. I'm nervous about wetting mine, but I don't think I have to wet mine too much. Will have to see when I get to 181 stitches.



tamarque said:


> Very nice BlueButterfly. I like the softness that the mohair content gives it. That bulky yarn works up so fast. I am up to 205 stitches but nowheres near in size to yours. the sock yarn goes so slow with so many stitches on the needle. Will have to go up to 350 stitches I think to get some decent size out of it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, BlueButterfly,
I love your RM. The colors are great and it is looking good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey!! Welcome aboard!
Strange about this pattern. I think any of us, on our own, would have abandoned it with the snags at the start but now we're having such fun with it.
Quote:
I am using Lighthouse "Mist" ...

I love the look of that yarn. Something tells me that I might have some of it in my stash.
The beads look lovely in there.
Quote:
This is only the second time I have used beads but I am getting the hang of it.

I knew you would!


jscaplen said:


>


Thanks. The crystal beads are large and so when I put in the pink one I used 2 at the same time to try to match the size of the crystal ones. I used the pink ones every 6th bead placement. With the mohair I thought the small beads would not be very noticeable. Seems to be working out. The shawl is soft but still has enough body to it. I bought this yarn at Herschners' a while back. was thinking of throwing it out actually as I don't like green, but when the brown showed up I was quite surprised. Now I'm not sure how I feel about it. It also has dark grey in it. - Must get back to the knitting.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. I hope I get it finished tonight or tomorrow morning.



eshlemania said:


> Welcome, BlueButterfly,
> I love your RM. The colors are great and it is looking good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> ...I don't like green, but when the brown showed up I was quite surprised. Now I'm not sure how I feel about it. It also has dark grey in it. ...


I think that the colours work well together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, Blue Butterfly. Lovely to see you. That is a very pretty RM. The beads do show up well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

BlueButterfly, I love the colors of the shawl. The browns and green really blend so well together. I also like your bead placement between the eyelet rows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BlueButterfly--now if you look at your RM on my computer it is mainly earth tones and very little green.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my RM to date. I have added knotted openwork and feather openwork from Lace and Eyelets edited by Erica Knight. No beads yet. I thought I might bead the border. That might change. I am enjoying going with the flow a great deal.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my RM to date. I have added knotted openwork and feather openwork from Lace and Eyelets edited by Erica Knight. No beads yet. I thought I might bead the border. That might change. I am enjoying going with the flow a great deal.


Love your colours. Good idea to use other stitch patterns. I had thought about that but was too much in a hurry to get it done so I can start my next KAL today. I think beading the border would be a great idea..


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hello, Blue Butterfly. Lovely to see you. That is a very pretty RM. The beads do show up well.


Thanks for kind words. The picture doesn't show the beads up as well as they really look. Beginning to like the shawl more but did not make much progress since last night.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

sisu said:


> BlueButterfly, I love the colors of the shawl. The browns and green really blend so well together. I also like your bead placement between the eyelet rows.


Thank you. I was not happy with the colours in the beginning but they are starting to look better the more I get done.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my RM to date. I have added knotted openwork and feather openwork from Lace and Eyelets edited by Erica Knight. No beads yet. I thought I might bead the border. That might change. I am enjoying going with the flow a great deal.


Norma, very pretty. Love those colors.

Bluebutterfly, your version is pretty. How is it working with bulky yarn?
I am using worsted #4, and that is working. The biggest thing I see is the dimensions don't seem to work out. Did you finish last night as desired?

To all, everyone has some lovely shawls and interesting versions. I frogged my second one to include some of them. I am about to the point where I was before frogging. ;-)

Hope everyone had a safe, fun-filled 4th.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> BlueButterfly--now if you look at your RM on my computer it is mainly earth tones and very little green.


Yes there are a lot of earth tones but as 
I get further along more bits of green are showing up. As the rows get longer the stripes of colour get narrower. It is getting very interesting.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Norma, very pretty. Love those colors.
> 
> Bluebutterfly, your version is pretty. How is it working with bulky yarn?
> I am using worsted #4, and that is working. The biggest thing I see is the dimensions don't seem to work out. Did you finish last night as desired?
> ...


Thank you. The bulky is working fine. I have not compared the dimensions as they were not important to me. I did a few rows last night but none today yet. Probably after shopping I. Will give it another go..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tricia. I thought they were very Monet Waterlilies :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colourway. I can see the beads on the bottom of the pic.  I have been doing a purled WS row before I place the beads so that they don't get lost in the garter stitch.


I did that the first time and I will try that this time and see if its helps  the second set of beads I put in did get lost in my stitches.. they are there but not very noticeable..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

BlueButterfly that is very pretty.. it looks great in that yarn too!!! I think that is one of the things I like best about this shawl it can be beautiful in all yarn weights and as individual as each of us are  

The idea of a Random Monet Parade is a great one.. I think we should send the designer the link to it so she can see what we did with her pattern


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The idea of a Random Monet Parade is a great one.. I think we should send the designer the link to it so she can see what we did with her pattern


  :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I just found some worsted weight yarn in my (tiny!!) Paris stash... I think I'll attempt this RM after all! I am so curious to see how this yarn will look as a random shawl!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't seem to be getting my notices from the color workshop or the texture one... is it just very slow in there this week or is it me! LOL I'll go check them in a second.. with Canada Day and Independence Day I imagine lots of people are busy...

Caryn that cabin in the woods sounds wonderful.. and for 2 whole months!!!  wow Is it a cabin with NO electric more importantly TV or are you able to be entertained a bit with TV or radio?? I have stayed in cabins either way and had a great time.. If it is more rustic than modern I bet you will find plenty of time to knit .. I use to gather odds and ends with the kids and we would create 'Art'...lol I never really out grew that and now I collect odds and ends off the beach.. and my boy does too.. Now we have hubby and my sons GF collecting 'Stuff' too.. now if we could all just get our noggins together and come up with the next Fad Craze we would be rich... with a garage full of junk!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I just found some worsted weight yarn in my (tiny!!) Paris stash... I think I'll attempt this RM after all! I am so curious to see how this yarn will look as a random shawl!


Oh that sounds like it would be perfect!! then you'll have to go back to Paris and buy some more ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I don't seem to be getting my notices from the color workshop or the texture one... is it just very slow in there this week or is it me! LOL I'll go check them in a second.. with Canada Day and Independence Day I imagine lots of people are busy...!


Ronie, I haven't seen anything either. Both conversations are on my watch list and not showing new posts. I think our group is busy here and others are just busy or working on the projects. It seems there is more to take our time in summer, outdoors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my RM to date.


I love those colours - looking good!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice RM Bluebutterfly and Normaedern. Normaedern, isn't it fun to find a new stitch to add? Lucky find Vermontmary  I hope to get more work done on mine today between other busy things. But the bike ride is done so one item checked off.

Happy Random knitting,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad you brought up contacting the desiger. I have been in touch with her a couple of times and told her about our group knit and I would ask people to post their finished pieces. I also suggested she improve the writing of the pattern regarding the direction for the increases. She thanked which was nice.

I think everyone has attempted to create a sense of a Monet painting but me. Kinda just realized this--typical of me to always be 1 step off the edge.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am half way though my second repeat of the stitches.. I am mixing it up a little.. I really wish I had some lime green in a fingering..  
I love how all of our shawls reflect what we have.. I am looking in my stash for another one of these shawls in a heavier weight yarn! I see this as a great stash buster!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--glad you brought up contacting the desiger. I have been in touch with her a couple of times and told her about our group knit and I would ask people to post their finished pieces. I also suggested she improve the writing of the pattern regarding the direction for the increases. She thanked which was nice.
> 
> I think everyone has attempted to create a sense of a Monet painting but me. Kinda just realized this--typical of me to always be 1 step off the edge.


mine isn't!!! it is reminding me of a Rasta Hat!! maybe I should make one of those too.. my son could wear it and his GF could wear the Monet 

I'm glad she got in contact with you... I wonder if she is going to clarify the pattern???


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh that sounds like it would be perfect!! then you'll have to go back to Paris and buy some more ...


Haha! I'm already "there"!!! I had a few skeins I'd stashed here last year... I've cast on a baby hat for one driving project (we're driving to Denmark starting Monday, so need more than one thing on the needles). RM gets started tonight or tomorrow, depending on how distracting the World Cup is for the next few hours!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my RM to date. I have added knotted openwork and feather openwork from Lace and Eyelets edited by Erica Knight. No beads yet. I thought I might bead the border. That might change. I am enjoying going with the flow a great deal.


Ooh Norma, that is my favorite color blue. I really like all the different stitches you have added as inserts. They add some very nice textures!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't seem to be getting my notices from the color workshop or the texture one... is it just very slow in there this week or is it me! LOL I'll go check them in a second.. with Canada Day and Independence Day I imagine lots of people are busy...
> 
> Caryn that cabin in the woods sounds wonderful.. and for 2 whole months!!!  wow Is it a cabin with NO electric more importantly TV or are you able to be entertained a bit with TV or radio?? I have stayed in cabins either way and had a great time.. If it is more rustic than modern I bet you will find plenty of time to knit .. I use to gather odds and ends with the kids and we would create 'Art'...lol I never really out grew that and now I collect odds and ends off the beach.. and my boy does too.. Now we have hubby and my sons GF collecting 'Stuff' too.. now if we could all just get our noggins together and come up with the next Fad Craze we would be rich... with a garage full of junk!!!


The cottage is not too rustic! It does have electricity and tv and internet
:thumbup: We really like to watch the Tour de France!
I too love to collect "stuff". I already found some nice stones on my walk thru the woods. I also like to take photos of "stuff" that I can't actually collect-like pretty mushrooms, wildflower sect.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

As promised, here is a picture with both RM shawls. Since starting one over, it isn't as far along. The left one is Monet and the right Wildflowers. The left is on slightly larger needles. Even the beads, if yor can see them seem to blend with the theme. They are pearlized pony beads. The right one has translucent pony beads.

Notice how much bigger the drop stitches look on the left one I am still trying to pull them out neatly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did that the first time and I will try that this time and see if its helps  the second set of beads I put in did get lost in my stitches.. they are there but not very noticeable..


I did the pearl row first that Jane suggested and it definitely works to make the beads show up much better!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Melanie* and *Sisu*, I had a lovely time with a cup of coffee and the book drooling over the stitches. I think the workshops with Shirley have made me think in a more creative way. I am very grateful for all that she gave so generously to us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> As promised, here is a picture with both RM shawls. Since starting one over, it isn't as far along. The left one is Monet and the right Wildflowers. The left is on slightly larger needles. Even the beads, if yor can see them seem to blend with the theme. They are pearlized pony beads. The right one has translucent pony beads.
> 
> Notice how much bigger the drop stitches look on the left one I am still trying to pull them out neatly.


I loved the first one and love the second one now. The beads do add to the theme
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> As promised, here is a picture with both RM shawls. ...


Looking great - both fit in the colour schemes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I decided to take break from work I've been doing at the computer for swimming - have a cup of tea & watch something on tv while I knit a row or so. I came across the movie Gambit which involves a Monet (albeit a forgery) so I thought that it was a sign that I should watch it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Melanie* and *Sisu*, I had a lovely time with a cup of coffee and the book drooling over the stitches. I think the workshops with Shirley have made me think in a more creative way. I am very grateful for all that she gave so generously to us.


Absolutely. Looking back over the varied and wondrous RM's out there is definitely a refection of the impact of Shirley's workshops.

Jane,
*Snic* Hope you are enjoying your Monet while watching the Monet movie. You made me snicker.

Tricia,
Your Monets are lovely. They each have their own flavor.

Man, our Parade is going to be out of this world!!

Norma, 
I love your start and colorway.

VermontMary,
Have fun Moneting in Europe!!

Tamarque,
Thank you for the suggestion of Joanne's. We went to a near by city to the craft store there. The only thing was they were now an discount outlet store. So, we went in and they did have some yarn. Some of which you see in the picture. Those skeins are your fault, Tamarque. LOLOLOL. We then went to a Michaels and found the color of beads I was looking for, as you can see in the picture. Thanks again, Tamarque.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane,
> *Snic* Hope you are enjoying your Monet while watching the Monet movie. You made me snicker.


Actually, I was Meristemming. On the last row...


> found the color of beads I was looking for...


I love the colour of those beads. I haven't been able to find just the right hue of blue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all, I'm at my sister's house in north NJ and have spent some time knitting yesterday and today. 
I want to say how much I enjoy everyone's shawls. I love all the different colors. 
BlueButterfly, yours is great lovely. Nice and even it appears, unlike mine that seems to curl. 
The main yarn that I am using I picked because I didn't realize how much it would stripe, I liked it because it made me think how nice it would dress up blue jeans. So I have now added a purple yarn into the mix instead of the green that I thought I might use. I will try to get a picture attached in a minute or two.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...So I have now added a purple yarn into the mix instead of the green...


I think the purple works well. Do I see beads in there?
I added a coupe of rows on mine last night - up to 97 stitches. I am going to finish off my Meristem Shawl before coming back to it. 
I am supposed to be starting an MKAL today but I think that will have to wait until tomorrow - although I am aching to cast it on.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think the purple works well. Do I see beads in there?
> I added a coupe of rows on mine last night - up to 97 stitches. I am going to finish off my Meristem Shawl before coming back to it.
> I am supposed to be starting an MKAL today but I think that will have to wait until tomorrow - although I am aching to cast it on.


Yes, there are beads in the solid darker blue and light blue and purple.

I also forgot to share this link to another diagonal shawl that has an interesting edge on it. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippling-a-side-to-side-knitted-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris,
I am liking the purple in there.

Yes, Jane,
I was so thankful to find the blue I wanted. I had drug DH an hour away and the first store wasn't there anymore. So we had to do a bit more driving. He was such a good sport. Course, we used our gift certificate at Olive Garden for lunch. By the way, the best time ever to go to Olive Garden is lunch the day after the 4th. Everyone is to wiped out to get up and go out to lunch. No waiting and no one in the tables close to us. Very very nice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...another diagonal shawl that has an interesting edge on it. ..


Rows of eyelets - interesting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that sounds perfect! We like to get away but as busy as we are when we do that there is always that time in the day when a little tv is nice! even if its just the evening news!

Triciad I love the colors in the WildFlower one.. its so pretty... I like how you did a lot of dropped stitches rows.. Thanks for sharing.. 

Bev now just how hard did she have to twist your arm .. LOL  that is beautiful yarn and I think you did great getting it... and your beads are very nice.. its great when it all comes together.. 

Chris I love what you have done so far... very nice and colorful.. I forgot to see your link so I'll have to do that I am finding I am collecting these shawl patterns a lot lately ..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are both looking good. I know my beads don't seem that obvious, but I think will be a little more so when blocked.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> As promised, here is a picture with both RM shawls. Since starting one over, it isn't as far along. The left one is Monet and the right Wildflowers. The left is on slightly larger needles. Even the beads, if yor can see them seem to blend with the theme. They are pearlized pony beads. The right one has translucent pony beads.
> 
> Notice how much bigger the drop stitches look on the left one I am still trying to pull them out neatly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, so you have about finished Meristem. I haven't even started it yet.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia I do like both of your shawls. They really do each have their own feel to them.
Bev, it seems that you made out quite well on your shopping trip and got to enjoy lunch out too! I like the color of the beads too and look forward to seeing them in your shawl.
Chris, the purple is a nice addition!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, so you have about finished Meristem.


I am halfway through the last row - then the bind off. I am doing the small size but the stitch count really grew in the last few rows - 817 at the end.


> I haven't even started it yet.


I am sure that you will enjoy it. It knits up quickly - as long as you aren't doing five or six other things at the same time. Oh, wait... you are. 
Which size are you doing? I opted for the small because I only had one skein of this yarn. I am tempted to cast on a large one now. But I am also really tempted by Ferywen - among others.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So much activity here. Normaedern--really like the stitches. Have been thinking of different ones to use but keeping it simple with the short row color sections and metallic thread.

Ronie--designer seemed open to hearing suggestions. let's hope.

KittyChris--the purple is great. how could it not be!
That diagonal shawl does have an interesting edge. Looks like it is added on.

Trish--you also have lots of purples/lavenders so they are excellent in my book. hard for my eyes to see the Monet details

Bev--that brown yarn has some interesting texture. what is it? happy to send you shopping any day. sounds like you and DH had a good time. and you found your beads, too.

My wood guys delivered 3 cords of wood today and stacked them. Have all 5 cords for winter. That is security! Lots of rain over past 2 days so temps dropped and stacking wood was comfortable with lots of breeze. Was really happy for these guys. Got into the garden to do massive weeding and saw some tomatoes forming nicely on one of the varieties. Harvested armloads of mustard greens and broccoli. Guess what dinner was?

And got couple of inches of RM done. Struggling with yarns and color choice as what I ordered won't arrive till late in the week. Working short rows with colors is feeling like doodling on the needles. Kind of fun. Not sure I like what I am doing, but playing this way is suggestive of other stitches in the process. Up to about 230-240 stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... feeling like doodling on the needles.


That's an interesting analogy.


> Up to about 230-240 stitches.


Your RM is really growing!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
It's really a maroon-2 maroons, 1 white and 1 black. It's all Red Heart Boutique Changes.

http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/075958.html

Click on the green skein and you will get a larger image which will show the change in textures of the yarn. Very intriguing.

Wow, you are getting on in your RM. I bet it looks great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

No outlining to be done until both sides are colored in. I've got 3/4 of the right side worked in...minus the very top. I'm going to wait - or try - until I have the second (left edge) dragonfly and bottom filled in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> No outlining to be done ...


Looking wonderful. The outlining will really set it off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that really is interesting yarn. Anxious to see what it looks like worked up. Post a pic when ready. I don't know how much is my eyes or how much is the computer but that maroon came thru as brown. Maroon is a much nicer color.

Yes, my RM is growing. Have made it much wider than the pattern was working after figuring out the proportions and hoping it works. Also, have added short row sections to full out the center. Added some reds to it altho it was a deep purple that I wanted. May not like the results, but will have learned some new design elements and that is always a good thing.

Kaixixang--your cross stitch is coming along beautifully.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I
> I am supposed to be starting an MKAL today but I think that will have to wait until tomorrow - although I am aching to cast it on.


 There is quite a warm fuzzy feeling when casting on a new project.

Tricia and KittyChris - looking good so far. I too like the purple. Just picked up some purple and black sock yarn today, enough for a shawlette or, of course, socks.

KX - nice work so far, thanks for keeping us posted with your progress. The most complex cross stitch thing I did was a pillow front with the space station from the TV show Babylon 5. The ship has lots of shading so I was changing colors a lot, and the entire background was filled in.

Sad news for my area, one of our LYS' closed after over 30 years in business. I was there about a month ago and all seemed fine; lots of customers, lots of yarn. There is a sign in the window announcing the closure. They used to send the occasional email so I am surprised I did not get a notice. I wonder what happened to all of their yarn?

Keep those needles clicking,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
A yarn store closing is always sad; especially, if you didn't get to participate in any yarn sales. ;D Seriously though, I hate to see that happening.

Tamarque,
I am thinking of doing some really loose one skein summer scarves with it. Very open weave. Let the texture adorn the scarf. We shall see. I'll probably do a swatch to see how different stitches will turn out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* that was a good trip! I am glad you found what you are looking for. It is frustrating to have a picture in your head and not find the right thing. I am glad you enjoyed your lunch.

*Chris* your colourway is perfect and will be lovely with denim :thumbup: That is a pretty edging. I had been playing around with the idea of a different edging.

*kaixixiang* it grows more beautiful by the day. I really like the dragonfly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, where's the best place to buy beads that will get to me quickly. I found some gold beads that I am going to use, but they did not have blue. Grr. So, I did a row in gold and I like them, but I would like the blue accent also.
> 
> Thanks


I'm thinking Michael's Mill Hill - or any other place local to you that sells it. Look up MILL HILL online and see what places locally have agreed to stock that brand of beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Kaixixang,
I will have to check to see if one of those is close by. I did find some beads yesterday that I am using. I found their online store. Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked it. 

I am loving your cross stitch. I used to cross stitch. It was wonderful. Just one more color to see what difference it makes and how the pattern builds.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang I see your dragonfly now!! this is exciting seeing your piece blossom before our eye's... I have never done much cross stitch my daughter does a lot of it.. I hope to be seeing some of her things pretty soon.. 

Well I hope everyone had a safe and wonderful holiday weekend.. ours is winding down.. we will have company for breakfast! hubby is going to the store for some fresh fruit and donuts! and then our company will be on there way.. it was fun.. I think it went too fast LOL

I hope to have a nice quiet afternoon and just get some good ole knitting done.  I went to a yard sale yesterday and picked up a really cute sewing basket.. it holds my whole cone of yarn and my work.. I will take a picture of it later.. I was just telling hubby that I need a place to put my stuff.. a bigger table isn't the answer because as far as end tables go mine is pretty big  This is perfect! and only $3.00  It should help with the cluttered end table and looks so cute in the TV room..

Then we went to the very small craft fair this weekend.. Lots of beautiful things.. only about 10 booths but it could grow in the next few weeks.. I said 'Wow I didn't know this was going on.. I guess I don't get out much on Saturdays"... and they said that was the first week..  any way there was a guy there spinning yarn.. lots of knitted things and some freshly spun yarn for sale.. I told her I would be back.. I think that the booths will grow in numbers.. and this being a small town I knew some of them by name.. I may just think about doing up some pieces and see if I can sell them too ... I have to say what I saw was very nice.. some of it over priced but maybe that was so they could haggle.. I don't know.. it could be a great place for me to meet people who like the same things I do... LOL


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...I put on my Big Girl pants and cast on for the RM, and I'm on my way! Thanks to Jane's clarification on the instructions, I only needed to cast on twice!! When I'm a little farther along, I'll post mine... I'm using #10 needles with DK yarn, hoping for drape (and speed!!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Okay...I put on my Big Girl pants and cast on for the RM, and I'm on my way! Thanks to Jane's clarification on the instructions, I only needed to cast on twice!! When I'm a little farther along, I'll post mine... I'm using #10 needles with DK yarn, hoping for drape (and speed!!)


Yay, Vermont Mary,
Remember we need to see a picture after you get about 20 rows or so, so we can go WOW! another RM that is so different and individual from all the others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...cast on for the RM, and I'm on my way! ...


Yay! 
Have fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Okay...I put on my Big Girl pants and cast on for the RM, and I'm on my way! Thanks to Jane's clarification on the instructions, I only needed to cast on twice!! When I'm a little farther along, I'll post mine... I'm using #10 needles with DK yarn, hoping for drape (and speed!!)


Good for you:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vermontmary--it has been a journey doing it in group like this. Stimulates the thinking seeing everyone else's work and getting feedback on your own. Worth doing just for the comradery of the process itself. Am waiting to see what you come up with. Tell us about your yarn and needle size, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my pre-blocked Meristem. It took me almost 3 hours to do the bind off last night. This yarn was soooo nice to work with: Posh Yarn - Miranda sock yarn - alpaca/silk/cashmere.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my pre-blocked Meristem. It took me almost 3 hours to do the bind off last night. This yarn was soooo nice to work with: Posh Yarn - Miranda sock yarn - alpaca/silk/cashmere.


That is wonderful. The border is very pretty but no wonder it took so long. I can't wait it see blocked and in all its glory.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my pre-blocked Meristem. It took me almost 3 hours to do the bind off last night. This yarn was soooo nice to work with: Posh Yarn - Miranda sock yarn - alpaca/silk/cashmere.


That is wonderful. The border is very pretty but no wonder it took so long. I can't wait it see blocked and in all its glory.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my RM at the end of the first 50g/131y skein - 107 stitches.
I am not concerned with dimensions but it seems odd that it is growing the way that it is. I am sure that it will be fine in the end. As my mother would say, "Every fall is a fashion."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful.


Thank you.


> The border is very pretty but no wonder it took so long.


Although it is the small size, there were 817 stitches at the end. The bind off involved (p2tog, p1, return the stitches to the left needle) repeat - so it was like working each stitch twice.


> I can't wait it see blocked and in all its glory.


Me, too. Probably won't get at it until tomorrow, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my RM at the end of the first 50g/131y skein - 107 stitches.
> I am not concerned with dimensions but it seems odd that it is growing the way that it is. I am sure that it will be fine in the end. As my mother would say, "Every fall is a fashion."


That looks very pretty, too. I am nearly at the of my first 50gr and my looks the same :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With my current need for cross stitch...I looked HARD and found an online FREE cross stitch generator site I can live with!

http://www.myphotostitch.com/

I have two generated PDF of what it produced already for the top-side views of Water Lilies - I'm going with the smaller one with two flowers. No outline stitches were created...but with 50 DMC colors it looks quite clean and pretty.

All I have to do is find all of the DMC colors from stash/storage or purchase and have another stitching show.

Maybe I'll wait for my week for actually posting the pattern. It's about 10 pages but very thorough. I know I was thinking of doing the symbol tutorial - but not everyone seemed to be on my wavelength. Not insulted (on both sides I hope), it is hard to come up with an idea when several participants are several miles/kilometers apart.

Seeing as the Open Office 4.0.1 is compatible with both Mac and Windows...I may just offer to chart items for all y'all and we'll hash out legends and directions via email. I am thinking of oval or round presentation depending on size and discipline (knitting, crochet, tatting). If you don't want the Open Office to open the final project - we can agree to PDF final document send.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane those are very pretty.. I like the blue and rust! and those teals and purples are so subtle but add so much to the first piece


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That looks very pretty, too.


Thanks 


> I am nearly at the of my first 50gr and my looks the same :thumbup:


We must be doing something right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...an online FREE cross stitch generator site


Thanks for that link.


> If you don't want the Open Office to open the final project - we can agree to PDF final document send.


I'm open to either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane those are very pretty...


Thank you


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, everybody for the encouragement! I'm really enjoying knitting along with the group! I've just re-cast on, because using size ten needles yielded a much too coarse fabric with this yarn... It goes fast,though, so I'll be able to show and tell pretty soon!

Jane, both of your shawls are super... The Meristem looks positively luscious! And I do love the RM in those blue-ish tones... Très Monet!! 

Now to get cracking...again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...Jane, both of your shawls are super...


Thank you 


> The Meristem looks positively luscious!


It feels so soft & luxurious.


> And I do love the RM in those blue-ish tones...


Hmmm - Ronie saw blue in there, too, but there is no blue. The closest I get to Monet, I think, might be lily pads. However, I do like the texture & colours in this yarn - well suited for something like this, I believe.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, Jane... It looks blue on my screen!! Is there lavender in it? And green?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ... Is there lavender in it? And green?


The core is cream & there are bits of bouclé-like threads woven through - a rust shade , a mossy green & a limey-yellow. There are also tufts of cream yarn in there.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The core is cream & there are bits of bouclé-like threads woven through - a rust shade , a mossy green & a limey-yellow. There are also tufts of cream yarn in there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Your finished shawl looks great. Looking forward to the blocking. Your RM is beautiful. I love the colors.

Well, I found out this morning that a dear friend has cancer. It is early and there is a very good prognosis, but my RM has now become a prayer shawl. I will hope to finish it this week. I am to tell no one as she hasn't told her children yet. She wants to get more complete info from doctors before she tells them. So, thank you for listening, for you are all I can tell right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Your finished shawl looks great... Your RM is beautiful.


Thank you.


> I found out this morning that a dear friend has cancer. ... thank you for listening, for you are all I can tell right now.


Hopefully, it helps lessen the stress. Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,Sue.

Sorry, Jane. Thank you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking so good. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my pre-blocked Meristem. It took me almost 3 hours to do the bind off last night. This yarn was soooo nice to work with: Posh Yarn - Miranda sock yarn - alpaca/silk/cashmere.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to starting it eventually. I think I was planning on the small size. I am trying hard to knock off some of the unfinished wips. I have bben concentrating on Mayapple today nd ought to finish it tomorrow. I'm going to try and do a little on RM now as I need a break! It will be nice to get something finished again.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am sure that you will enjoy it. It knits up quickly - as long as you aren't doing five or six other things at the same time. Oh, wait... you are.
> Which size are you doing? I opted for the small because I only had one skein of this yarn. I am tempted to cast on a large one now. But I am also really tempted by Ferywen - among others.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I found out this morning that a dear friend has cancer. It is early and there is a very good prognosis, but my RM has now become a prayer shawl. I will hope to finish it this week. I am to tell no one as she hasn't told her children yet. She wants to get more complete info from doctors before she tells them. So, thank you for listening, for you are all I can tell right now.


Bev, Any time. Prayers and hugs for your friend.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. You know we are always here to listen. I am sure ther is going to be a lot of love and prayers going into,your RM.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Well, I found out this morning that a dear friend has cancer. It is early and there is a very good prognosis, but my RM has now become a prayer shawl. I will hope to finish it this week. I am to tell no one as she hasn't told her children yet. She wants to get more complete info from doctors before she tells them. So, thank you for listening, for you are all I can tell right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is looking so good. Can't wait to see it blocked.


Thanks - me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It will be nice to get something finished again.


I know the feeling.
I just did the swatch for the Mary Lennox shawl - not sure if I should move down to 3.25 but that needle is busy with the Montego.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia and Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm finally getting to knit some on RM after concentrating on another WIP. This is it at 173 stitches. I am aiming for 201 stitches. I just did some partial drop stitch rows for a wavy effect even if that isn't totally Monet!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would like to at least cast it on, although I can' t remember what yarn I had in mind. Then it is there when I am ready.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I know the feeling.
> I just did the swatch for the Mary Lennox shawl - not sure if I should move down to 3.25 but that needle is busy with the Montego.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I just did some partial drop stitch rows for a wavy effect even if that isn't totally Monet!


Looking good!
Why not Monet - he has lots of water.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, that's looking good. 
Jane, both of your shawls are looking good too! 
KX - love your cross stitch. Am feeling the urge to share one that I did many years ago on 22 count Aida cloth in blue. I don't have the eyes to do such fine work any longer.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, know that your friend as well as you are in my prayers


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Then it is there when I am ready.


Yes - but I have several others also there waiting for when I am ready. I'm bad!
I am having a bit of trouble figuring this one out at the moment, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...
> Jane, both of your shawls are looking good too!


Thank you 


> one that I did many years ago on 22 count Aida cloth in blue.


Nice work


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I love the way your RM is turning out.

Chris,
Thanks for your prayers.
Your cross stitch is wonderful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) from Florida Bev. I hope for the best for your friend.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the waves in your RM Sue, nice idea!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Bev, I tried to send you a message with my hope that your friend will have a good prognosis, but my iPad crumped out for a while. Now it's back, and I want to know I'm thinking of you.

My RM is coming along nicely... I'll post a pic tomorrow when there's decent light. In the meantime, while out for a walk this afternoon, we passed a store that specializes in beautiful (EXPENSIVE!) embroidered linens, there in the window was this, I believe, tatting. It's amazingly tiny and delicate...I just thought everyone would enjoy seeing it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry, Bev. I know RM will bring comfort. Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Sue. You will be soon finished. Mine is a long way off.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful work, Chris.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary, what luscious photos. I wish my tatting was like that. I still have a go!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are beautiful.

Sue


vermontmary said:


> Bev, I tried to send you a message with my hope that your friend will have a good prognosis, but my iPad crumped out for a while. Now it's back, and I want to know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> My RM is coming along nicely... I'll post a pic tomorrow when there's decent light. In the meantime, while out for a walk this afternoon, we passed a store that specializes in beautiful (EXPENSIVE!) embroidered linens, there in the window was this, I believe, tatting. It's amazingly tiny and delicate...I just thought everyone would enjoy seeing it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, the Meristem is wonderful. The design is unique and the edging is gorgeous even when it is not blocked. I am not as far along on the RM, but it seems to be going in the same shape! 
So sorry about your friend Bev. Sending my prayers for you both and know that your shawl will bring comfort.
Sue. I love how the partial drop stitch rows turned out. They add a nice feeling! 
Chris and Kaixixang, the cross stitch is so pretty. 
Vermontmary, glad you have jumped into doing the RM. That tatting that you saw is so well done. Nice to look at! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Vermontmary, Caryn, Norma and Miss Melba. Your thoughts and prayers mean more than you know.


Vermontmary, 
What wonderful tatting. Do you know what the flower thing was that looked like a bracelet? Was that tatting also? I don't think so, but what ever it was it was gorgeous.

Norma,
If ever I have time to tat again, I do hope to be able to get close that that excellence in that window. I must make time for it again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...we passed a store that specializes in beautiful (EXPENSIVE!) embroidered linens...I believe, tatting. It's amazingly tiny and delicate...I just thought everyone would enjoy seeing it!


Looks like tatting from here. Thank you for sharing. Something like that would normally be more expensive in Paris than outlying areas, I would think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, the Meristem is wonderful. ...


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I am sorry to hear that! Treatments have come such a long way... and like you said its early. The reason my dear friend no longer lives near me is because her husband was diagnosed with Cancer and they needed to be near medical treatment  That was probably 5 years ago now and he came through it wonderfully ... I pray your friend will too!!!

I think she will love your RH.. and the thought behind it will warm her heart every time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is very nice. I like those colors.. and I like the wavy effect 
Chris that is very nice. I don't have the eyes for that kind of work either... its nice you held onto it! 
Mary how pretty those look! what a nice display these look so delecate.. I really like the red bracelet


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--this group is a good place to share our sorrows as well as joys, so never hesitate. Do hope your friend will move thru this crises successfully. So nice to give her your RM

RM--the shape of the project does have this curve to it. But I still have great doubts about how it will fit once it is blocked. I am close to 300 stitches now and while it is getting wider to fit round the body, it is still very short and disappointing. I think it will need a lot more knitting to create a decent size. Will try to photo tomorrow. Doing the short rows has been interesting and I am now thinking to call it Monet at sunset or Monet at dusk as there is now some red in it along with a deeper red that looks brownish against the main color. Not sure I like the way the W&T are coming out in garter stitch but they may not be that noticeable given the busy color of the yarn.

Jane--that Meristem looks intriguing. Can't wait to see it block out and open. Your yarn has got to be the softest and most luxurious.

KX--Really admire your sticktoitiveness to such detail. I did some cross stitch as a kid (it was one of those crafty things they gave to girls), but never since then. The way it comes across on my computer it has a photographic feel to it with the colors blending it. It looks beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--that Meristem looks intriguing. Can't wait to see it block out and open. Your yarn has got to be the softest and most luxurious.


Thanks - the yarn was buttery soft to knit with. I just bought some Miranda lace...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tamarque and Ronie. It is very early. The prognosis is good. My biggest prayer for her is peace as she waits.

Jane,
Miranda Lace. . .the sounds exotic.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--Really admire your discipline to such detail. I did some cross stitch as a kid (it was one of those crafty things they gave to girls), but never since then. The way it comes across on my computer it has a photographic feel to it with the colors blending it. It looks beautiful.


Also a note to the one posting the Mallards - I have just last year upgraded my glasses. Only a .25 addition to the right eye lens and plastic - not glass. Also *blush* --> my FIRST bifocals. The MD who conducted the final examination at Walmart Optometry said it would help with the "tiny" work like cross stitch, tatting, small crochet work.

Jury is still out on whether if I can work the super-fine knitting needles.

I could not resist using the scanner feature of the 3-in-1 HP printer to keep from blurring the photo. My apologies for blurring the reworked thread because I had the lid more open than I do for the scan of the cross stitch work.

I have to refocus myself on the digital Canon camera because I have noticed a (for me) distressing tendency to be out of focus. I think it's because I'm looking through the wrong lens when operating the camera (one reason I didn't bother with photographing the finished Hobby Horse baby blanket I finished one, to two weeks ago).

Hmmm...I will go to the website with the nice coloring for cross stitch and see if all y'all agree that the new free site is not bad. One attachment will be the original photo, the other will be the PDF generated (which I'll be saving to the photo folder on my D: partition). I wonder how many colors will be worked in?

Mom had a neat idea - put this one on a black cloth...of no smaller than 18 count Aida. Saves having to worry about the 6,000+ stitches with 310 color black DMC floss.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my RM so far... The color, of course, is inaccurate, but what else is new?! There's a lot of acrylic in the yarn, so I'm a bit concerned about blocking, which this will really need!

And now I'm off to spend the day in the car!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Here's my RM so far... The color, of course, is inaccurate, but what else is new?! There's a lot of acrylic in the yarn, so I'm a bit concerned about blocking, which this will really need!
> 
> And now I'm off to spend the day in the car!!


That is very pretty and I do hope you have a good day:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start, VermontMary!! Have a wonderful day! Nice colors. I will be interested to see how that works out in RM.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Here's my RM so far... The color, of course, is inaccurate, but what else is new?!


Great start. What colours should we be seeing?


> There's a lot of acrylic in the yarn, so I'm a bit concerned about blocking...


Acrylic will block fine - you'll just have to steam it.


----------



## grandmaluvs2knit (Jun 18, 2014)

I love the tablecloth. It is gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

grandmaluvs2knit said:


> I love the tablecloth. It is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great colors Vermontmary.

KX--the flowers are beautiful. You are right, the ones in the back are more in focus. Are you saying you want to do this as a separate/second cross stitch piece for the pillow back? Now that is intense. Is it that critical the back be a cross stitch fabric, too? Why not do a solid color fabric and do the flowers for a separate project. They are beautiful and you might want them to be a stand alone piece of work. If the dragonfly piece needs a cross stitch backing, why not do something simple, like stripes that repeat the dragonfly colors in tint or deeper tones?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--the flowers are beautiful. You are right, the ones in the back are more in focus. Are you saying you want to do this as a separate/second cross stitch piece for the pillow back? Now that is intense. Is it that critical the back be a cross stitch fabric, too? Why not do a solid color fabric and do the flowers for a separate project. They are beautiful and you might want them to be a stand alone piece of work. If the dragonfly piece needs a cross stitch backing, why not do something simple, like stripes that repeat the dragonfly colors in tint or deeper tones?


No, the Dragonfly piece will have a matte surrounding the oval work...Mom's going to be framing that for me, I did ALL the stitching (and she's not jealous that her protege has surpassed her in the finishing on the backside of the work).

I'm thinking of carefully shaping the general work in a round or oval work for the converted photo flower piece. And LITERALLY I mean a Black colored Aida 16-count fabric - or as this website calls it "Black Chocolate".
http://everythingcrossstitch.com/wichelt-16-count-aida-51-width-mrp-p18076.aspx

If you just leave the link up to the dot com...you get more brand and Aida count cloth choices. I chose one of the two with over 25 colors...so I could find the black cloth color equivalent. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang that is a great idea of using your scanner.. I have a Cannon Camera too its a digital and it has one feature that drives me crazy! The flash always stays on... so every picture is taken with the flash going off and its has a tendency to wash out my close up pictures.. I learned to stand back and zoom in so the flash isn't so bright.. My puppy looks black until you get him next to my other dog that is black.. or when you get him in the sun then his brown shows though.. I guess he is what would be called a Black Chocolate!!! LOL

Bev I think praying for peace through her journey is the best thing.. she has to have moment of anxiety, and all her support and prayers will be a great help for her and her family/friends right now 

Mary that looks great!! most of mine is acrylic too and I plan on steaming it.. I'm up to 121 stitches... and its coming along just fine.. I think the drop stitch pattern part really helps with shape and how well it grows.. I hope to work on it some more today.. I will be moving from US6 needles to US8 and hopefully will only have 1 more repeat of all the stitches.. I think it is looking nice.. hubby really likes it and so does my son and his GF.. I hope I like it when it comes off the needles or its going to the 'Family Reunion' too LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was going to send these 2 related articles to Bev, but thought others might be interested as well. They are on Vit D and cancer, as well as other health conditions. Not very technical so easy reading which should prompt some further study if interested. Vit D is so critical to our well being and so little is understood by the general public about its importance.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/07/07/vitamin-d-screening-cancer-prevention.aspx?e_cid=20140707Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20140707Z1&et_cid=DM50686&et_rid=576753195

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/02/07/vitamin-d-testing.aspx


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been checking in on the progress of our group and I am very impressed with everyone's work and colour choices. I wish I had been able to find some of the yarns I have seen here.

My time is short so I am not able to answer some of the questions I was asked. I have finished my RM including the lace band at the end. I am just going to do the cast off but I am wondering if the lace band is repeated on any of the other two sides. Will check in later. Thanks in advance for suggestions her instructions confused me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> ...I am wondering if the lace band is repeated on any of the other two sides. ..


The description says that it has "bordering on all 3 sides" but I think that the border on the other 2 sides is simply the eyelet edging formed with the YOs.
I am considering adding a simple crocheted picot edging maybe - although I am not sure that will work well with my yarn.
Looking forward to pics of the FO!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BlueButterfly--finished already. very impressed. I know you were working in heavier wt yarns, but that still is a fair amount of work. how big is your piece?

Finally got the camera batteries charged so here is my progress:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...here is my progress:


Very interesting with those contrast wedges in there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Here's my RM so far... The color, of course, is inaccurate, but what else is new?! There's a lot of acrylic in the yarn, so I'm a bit concerned about blocking, which this will really need!
> 
> And now I'm off to spend the day in the car!!


Vermontmary, Very pretty. I like your yarn choice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> BlueButterfly--finished already. very impressed. I know you were working in heavier wt yarns, but that still is a fair amount of work. how big is your piece?
> 
> Finally got the camera batteries charged so here is my progress:


I love those contrast wedges :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The cross stitch is wonderful. I used to do some but nothing this intricate. Never had the eye sight for very fine work. 

I used to know a lady who used a lighted magnifying glass on a stand to see her stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So, with an idea like using the Monet as an inspiration, or any other art painting (or scenary), working with short row sections really lets you "paint" with the knitting without having to carry yarns as in fair isle or intarsia--at least that is what i am able to do with it here.

And here is another thought: if doing intarsia type work, or free style knitting (thinking of some of the color/texture work people have been doing, it seems that a color section can be done w/what shaping is desired. Then a follow up section can be done and attached as you marry one segment to another. This technique has been written up and discussed recently on KP I think, but it can be found online.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Thanks for the links. I will be reading them later when I have more time. Also, I am liking your color additions very well. The short rows in different colors adds to your shawl.

Thanks, Ronie,
I just read an article where a lady was told she had the same cancer that killed her mother, by the time she found out she actually did not have cancer at all, the anxiety had taken a major toll on her body. 

Kaixaixang, 
Loving your ideas for cross stitch. So, you are designing the actual design? Great job!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Here's my RM so far...


That looks great so far. I like how the colors are looking on my tablet. Looks like shades of purple!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally got the camera batteries charged so here is my progress:


That is so unique. I really love the splash of color the wedges add! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque that is very pretty.. I look forward to seeing what you else you come up with.. I think playing with short rows is fun and I am going to settle down and take that class its free and then I'll feel more confident!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&V=0fwZns-s_vpoixe2ZnivRrc.lfv&Vn=ixerV-s-_d7W0fwkrV0djZu.Txd&u=4Ah&6=&i=%23

I don't know how many of us get the Knitting Daily Blog but this came in my emails this morning and I thought I would pass it on.. I never even thought of this..

Isn't that something Bev.... I have know ladies who thought the were going to have a baby and there was no pregnancy to begin with  very sad...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&V=0fwZns-s_vpoixe2ZnivRrc.lfv&Vn=ixerV-s-_d7W0fwkrV0djZu.Txd&u=4Ah&6=&i=%23
> 
> I don't know how many of us get the Knitting Daily Blog but this came in my emails this morning and I thought I would pass it on.. I never even thought of this..


That is very pretty.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty.


Thank you I liked it too... I saved this in my emails so hopefully I'll remember it so the next time I graft some lace I can do it so it doesn't show ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, I bookmarked that. I didn't check to closely when I first saw it and thought it was just a shawl pattern. I have way too many of those.  It was when you responded to Norma that I realized it was about grafting. Interesting. Yay, I loved the shawl pattern also.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that was what I was feeling too Bev  I read my first post and thought I should say a little of what its about..  after reading Norma's reply 

The blog I linked to is "How to Graft Lace"  its very interesting... 

Knitting Daily has some great tips and when I see some I want to remember I put them in their own email folder  One of these days I will sort through them and print off what I want to keep and then start all over... Mostly the site is just trying to sell me something LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, all! It has been so fun to catch up with you on these last 15 or more pages! So many different projects, and interpretations for RM! I love the added stitches! :thumbup: I didn't get so brave because I thought I needed to keep the stitch pattern within 1 or 2 rows, but I am happy with how my first one is turning out. It has 291 sts! Those double YOs really add to the length quickly! It seems like it is wide enough so I am beginning the lace edge with some beads. They are only 6/0 in this bulky yarn so I am using 2 or 3 of them together on the edging. We will see how that goes.  I will try to post a photo later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I missed the Knitting Daily post today so thanks for sending this pattern. Looks like a fun and simple lace/rib combo to do. Wish they gave the end lace patterns also. Looks like the grafting is another learning exercise.

KX--thanks for the cross stitch info. 

Have a great evening folks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, you and your friend are in my prayers! May you both be filled with peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm finally getting to knit some on RM after concentrating on another WIP. This is it at 173 stitches. I am aiming for 201 stitches. I just did some partial drop stitch rows for a wavy effect even if that isn't totally Monet!
> 
> Sue


I love the colors and how the drop stitches fit in. Great!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the colors and how the drop stitches fit in. Great!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni,
I appreciate it very much.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni,
> I appreciate it very much.


You are welcome, Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I missed the Knitting Daily post today so thanks for sending this pattern. Looks like a fun and simple lace/rib combo to do. Wish they gave the end lace patterns also. Looks like the grafting is another learning exercise.
> 
> KX--thanks for the cross stitch info.
> 
> Have a great evening folks.


I'm glad you liked the pattern but I didn't notice it when I sent the link.. it was a link to the Lace Grafting it just so happened to of had a real pretty scarf with it too...

Its good to see you back again Shirley! I hope all is well 

Toni I think I am missing something.... when I do my double YO's I drop them on my row 2 side! Is there another one that increases the stitch count more??? I guess we could do that, it would make them longer from finger tips to finger tips


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I mentioned a Magnolia blossom that I had cross stitched many years ago. It is on a black background - not Aida cloth but an even weave. Not linen either - I love working with linen. It might be Lugana.
It isn't a great picture because the glass is acting like a mirror & showing everything in its reflection.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Acrylic will block fine - you'll just have to steam it.


I'm always anxious about steam blocking, as it seems so easy to mess up, but I hope it will work out! 
The colors in the skein range from the purple rose color through almost black purple and into that yellowish orange, which I hope I don't reach until the piece is long enough for the color to be a fairly narrow stripe! The whole color way is interesting, as it's all a bit more on the rusty side than the photos show, so the orange doesn't scream quite as much as it seems. 
Meanwhile, on the first day of the car trip, I made a cute baby hat (one of those berry hats)... I couldn't stop knitting it!  RM will wait patiently, I'm sure!
I like all the talk about cross stitch. I've done a fair amount of Danish cross stitch, which I really like to do. I had to put it aside for a few years when my eyes just wouldn't work with the fine stitches, but they finally changed enough so that my glasses adjust them perfectly... Not a scientific explanation, I guess, but that's how it felt to me!! 
Another day in the car, and then we'll be with family, and knitting will take a break for a few days!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned a Magnolia blossom that I had cross stitched many years ago. It is on a black background - not Aida cloth but an even weave. Not linen either - I love working with linen. It might be Lugana.
> It isn't a great picture because the glass is acting like a mirror & showing everything in its reflection.


I love the blossom, and the dark background really sets it off! Beautiful work, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned a Magnolia blossom that I had cross stitched many years ago. It is on a black background - not Aida cloth but an even weave. Not linen either - I love working with linen. It might be Lugana.
> It isn't a great picture because the glass is acting like a mirror & showing everything in its reflection.


Stunning work, How long did it take, if you can remember?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty.


I had realised it was the grafting. The last scarf I did was grafted but the pattern wasn't in the right place to graft seamlessly. I did manage to do it neater with this method. I did a lot of searching at the time but I can't remember where I saw it now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned a Magnolia blossom that I had cross stitched many years ago. It is on a black background - not Aida cloth but an even weave. Not linen either - I love working with linen. It might be Lugana.
> It isn't a great picture because the glass is acting like a mirror & showing everything in its reflection.


Jane, I love that. It is beautiful. When I first tried to photograph my picture it was like that, reflecting everything. So I moved to a darker room and then the flash came on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley,
We missed you. I hope that all is going well.

Jane,
Beautiful cross stitch. Love how the background sets off the flower.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I love the blossom, and the dark background really sets it off! Beautiful work, Jane!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning work,


Thank you 


> How long did it take, if you can remember?


I have no idea. I did it in 1990.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I love that. It is beautiful. ...


Thank you 
Perhaps I should have taken it off the wall.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> Beautiful cross stitch. Love how the background sets off the flower.


Thank you. The black background does set it off - it is what drew me to it. There was another version with it in a bowl but it wasn't as striking.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I think I am missing something.... when I do my double YO's I drop them on my row 2 side! Is there another one that increases the stitch count more??? I guess we could do that, it would make them longer from finger tips to finger tips


I don't think so. The double YO's almost double the stitches in the row. A KFB row would make the shawl almost rufflely, like there is a gather on that row. I did only three double YO rows. It is a heavier yarn and on size 10.5 needles and I am knitting pretty loosely. That could be why mine ended up so big so quickly. My 29" circ is bearly long enough. I am not able to stretch it out very well to really see it. 

Jane, your magnolia is very beautiful!

Mary, I meant to mention your W of A. Your yarn must have been so nice to work with. It looks like it will be so fun to wear! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I'm always anxious about steam blocking, as it seems so easy to mess up, but I hope it will work out!
> The colors in the skein range from the purple rose color through almost black purple and into that yellowish orange, which I hope I don't reach until the piece is long enough for the color to be a fairly narrow stripe! The whole color way is interesting, as it's all a bit more on the rusty side than the photos show, so the orange doesn't scream quite as much as it seems.
> Meanwhile, on the first day of the car trip, I made a cute baby hat (one of those berry hats)... I couldn't stop knitting it!  RM will wait patiently, I'm sure!
> I like all the talk about cross stitch. I've done a fair amount of Danish cross stitch, which I really like to do. I had to put it aside for a few years when my eyes just wouldn't work with the fine stitches, but they finally changed enough so that my glasses adjust them perfectly... Not a scientific explanation, I guess, but that's how it felt to me!!
> Another day in the car, and then we'll be with family, and knitting will take a break for a few days!


I steam block everything! and have never had a problem with the yarn melting. I am not sure what everyone is talking about when they say steaming kills the yarn.. I think a lot of them only knit in wool and the idea of knitting with acrylic is offensive to them LOL.... but a nice light steam going over it a few times will not hurt your work.. now if you only have a clothes iron and set it to high and touch your yarn with it then you might have a problem but you just need to keep it about 5 inches above your work and it will be fine 

Jane that is very pretty... My eyes couldn't do that! and my patience when I was younger couldn't deal with it at all 
I have calmed down as I have gotten older...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your magnolia is very beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you are now seeing my concern about the width which I tried to raise at the beginning. it is why short rows came to mind a way to add to the finger tip to tip dimension (width). I also began to add extra Kfb at the beginning of the rows. Do 2 Kfb, YO, Kfrb (however many you like). This keeps the YO 'hole' consistent throughout the projects. The short rows also allow me to add length in the middle of the shawl so it doesn't get too long and skinny. Thus, my dimensions on the short side are still at about 16" while the long dimension across the Kfb edge is over 48" now. It becomes easy to control the dimensions using both these techniques. I would imagine with heavier wt yarn and/or larger needles, the project will grow much faster. Does this help?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VermontMary--learned years ago from a pretty renowned visual therapist that our eyes reflect changes in our lives just as much as other parts of our body. We generally know about near and far sightedness, but not much else. For example, there is how our eyes track and converge. Both actions require flexibility as well as coordination. Often there is a problem with these functions and glasses do not work to correct them. So if your eyes are now working better, it may be because whatever stressors (either physical or emotional) were operating have changed in some subtle way. Really glad you have found visual improvement as we really challenge our eyes with the work we do.

For all who do cross stitch, I am in awe of your ability to work so finely with such detail. Beautiful work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I steam block everything!


Even 100% wool? Does it "freeze" it in place like it does with acrylic?


> the idea of knitting with acrylic is offensive to them LOL....


I have gotten to the point where I feel that I have to apologize if I use acrylic. Actually, for most projects that you give to other people, acrylic is a more sensible choice. At least they won't have to re-block it. I tell people that when the time comes to wash the item, I will re-block it for them but it isn't practical when most of those people live very far away from me.


> you just need to keep it about 5 inches above your work and it will be fine


A fellow KPer who frequently knits shawls in acrylic recommends using a wet cloth on top of your piece - then you don't have to worry about the iron coming in contact with it. She actually lightly places the iron on the cloth.


> Jane that is very pretty...


Thank you.
I did a number of pieces on darker cloth - I really like the effect. My favourite material, though, is linen & I stick to neutrals with that.
Here is one that I did a while ago on linen: design by Paula Vaughn called "The Upstairs Sewing Room."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is stunning!!!

Don't apologize for using a sensible yarn for those who have no idea how to block a item or how to take care of it... in my area finding wool is hard.. unless you go to a specialty shop.. and I cannot afford $30.00 PLUS a skein yarn!

I have a hand held steamer and I use that.. no need for a cloth inbetween and I have never steamed wool.. its the easiest to block just wet it and let it dry... acrylic doesn't work that way... I have never burned my yarn either... and my Springs Dance needed some very very very intense blocking.. I think I left it on the mats for a week steaming it every day!!! no worry's and it was a 'Lace weight' Yarn


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. At least you frame yours. I have several just sitting around finished. Not even sure where they are right now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> I did a number of pieces on darker cloth - I really like the effect. My favourite material, though, is linen & I stick to neutrals with that.
> Here is one that I did a while ago on linen: design by Paula Vaughn called "The Upstairs Sewing Room."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning!!!


Thank you 


> in my area finding wool is hard.... and I cannot afford $30.00 PLUS a skein yarn!


I have to travel over 300km for a yarn shop so I generally order online. I agree about the cost of those yarns as well but I have been breaking down & treating myself to some lovely yarns lately. The yarn for my Meristem, for one... but it was so nice to work with.


> I have a hand held steamer ...


I was looking to buy one a while back but couldn't figure out what to get.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. At least you frame yours. I have several just sitting around finished....


That one - & two others - were rolled in towels waiting to be framed for about 15 years.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in a rush again today. Appointments and a hair cut to go today.
I love all the cross stitch. I started some a long time ago but never finished. Gave them to a friend to do. Found a couple of other pieces of work that just need cleaning and framing. The poppy picture I painted myself before doing the stitch work on it. The other was a kit I picked up in Holland - 40 years ago. Found these last week when cleaning out my ONE wool room. Sunday was a very busy day for me - had to buy a new printer - with hubbys' help. It turned out to be a printer - fax, copier, scanner. It took me an hour to unpack, connect and set up. This morning it took me 5 minutes to get it to print. Forgot to change the computer setting. Last night I spent starting my second sock on another KAL and looking for yarn for my shawl KAL which started Sunday. I also blocked a blanket knitted by a friend for our Community Centre craft group. I took her a picture of a scarf and hat knitting pattern and she designed a crochet pattern for the blanket. She did a really nice job. This morning I finally took pictures of my RM before and after blocking. I am hoping to read through this blog tonight and catch up on everyone. In the meanwhile here is a sheaf of pictures for you. The measurements before blocking were from bottom tip to top edge of shawl 22 inches, from starting tip to bottom tip of shawl approx 45 inches and the width from tip to tip are about 45 inches. Blocked measurements are from bottom tip to top edge 25 inches and from starting tip over to opposite ending tip approx 51 inches. I finished and 171 stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> ...Found a couple of other pieces of work that just need cleaning and framing...


Nice work - now get them framed! 
Such a cute little blanket. My son would have loved that when he was small.
I love your RM - pretty colourway. I have to get out my yarn like that! It is almost a crescent shape - which is probably where mine is headed. Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue butterfly, I love your RM. The colorway turned out really lovely and your beads show so nicely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> I did a number of pieces on darker cloth - I really like the effect. My favourite material, though, is linen & I stick to neutrals with that.
> Here is one that I did a while ago on linen: design by Paula Vaughn called "The Upstairs Sewing Room."


That is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

BlueButterfly, there is some lovely work here. RM has turned out so well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work BlueButterfly--you do fly around a lot. Great cross stitch work and your RM has great colors. How do you feel about the size of it?

I have tried to 'kill' the acrylic in blocking. It worked but didn't like how it flattened the fabric texture.

Wool doesn't do that. When young I would always hand wash my wool sweaters which I loved back then. They got laid out on a table on a towel to dry. Never knew that pushing them into shape was a big deal thing--it just seemed what should be done.

Ronie---I am a yarn snob I guess and really love nice wools and blends. However, as they say, champagne tastes and beer bottle budget! What I do is look for sales, mainly online. Discont'd colors or lines can go for real cheap. DBNY today has a great sale on Noro yarns, some as low as $6.35?? 
ICE yarns are also very cheap and often are in some higher end fibers. Have some beautiful silk/cashmere/merino and linen yarns from them. They get sold in bulk like 8 balls to a bag often under $2/ball. Price more than makes up for the shipping costs and usually they arrive within 5 days. Those are just 2 discount yarn sites. WEBS is another where you can get great yarns at discount when they are close outs. 

But I do agree with Jane that when gifting someone, easy care/machine washable fibers are often best. The baby blanket I just made is a Berroco merino/acrylic blend. It is very soft, good quality yarn and is machine washable. Berroco goes for about $10/skein which can add up on a larger project but is still reasonable on smaller items. Cascade is also a nice wool that goes on sale. Little Knits had some sock yarns at under $10/skein and am using some of them in my RM. There Heritage line is very soft and fine so great for lace knitting and machine washable.

There is no reason why we can't get better quality at reasonable prices when we have the internet so readily available.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely :thumbup:


Looks wonderful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Normaedern & eshlemania, for your compliments on my cross-stich.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful creativity, ladies!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Talking of cross stitch, here are pics of my counted cross stitch efforts, that as of now, 10+ years later, still have not been framed. The second and third ones go together. The 4th one, of the teapot is one I started on one of my trips home, many years ago, and have never picked it up since coming back to the States. I really should try and finish it. I also have a couple of tapestries (needlepoint) that are also finished and awaiting blocking and framing.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Blue Butterfly you are very talented! I lived in a house that had giant poppy's.. some where I have a picture of my friends daughter sitting in the middle of them... I love your RM it turned out wonderfully.. have you tried it on? Thanks so much for sharing.. 

"I have tried to 'kill' the acrylic in blocking. It worked but didn't like how it flattened the fabric texture"

Tamarque I have only once flattened out my stitch definitions with steaming.. and I wanted it to be light an airy and that did the trick.. it turned out to be so incredibly soft you would never know it was Red Heart! I had to steam it with the flat head that came with my steamer and push down with it! When I steam my items I have the steam head about 5 inches away from my work..

When you have had Identity Theft you don't purchase anything on the internet!!! NOTHING about ME or my personal business is on this computer.. Or my husbands, at least nothing that anyone can track... It is also why I changed my avatar... I realize broadcasting where I live isn't such a smart idea...LOL I joke around saying that they can hack my computer if they want some cool knitting patterns.. not much else is on there.. 
I do purchase items with a Gift Card from Visa.. it costs me a 28.95 just to get the card.. that is if I only spend up to $25.00 There have been weeks in the past 9 months that getting that together was rough.. its better now but will take awhile before I can make some purchases... still catching up


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my lots of pretty pictures showed up while I was typing my last reply!! Those are very pretty Sue!!! So much work to these... you should frame them !


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... here are pics of my counted cross stitch efforts...


All lovely - but I especially like that teapot.
I've got a bunch of projects waiting to be picked up, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...When you have had Identity Theft you don't purchase anything on the internet!!!...


Oh. my! Has this happened to you? Must be awful! I would be lost if I couldn't order on line.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
So sorry you had your identity stolen. How awlful!

Here's mine. My 4th child was born between the 2nd and 3rd picture. And that was it for cross stitch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> We missed you. I hope that all is going well.
> 
> Jane,
> Beautiful cross stitch. Love how the background sets off the flower.


Here I am -- just had a colonostomy this morning so my tests are over. Thank Heavens. Now I just have to wait until all the results get to my Doctor and will learn what if any thing is needing to be done. I am quite optimistic.

I came home and slept for 3 hours so feel pretty good. Going to have a shower and knit on the stashbuster cardigan I am making for my friend in the Northwest Territories. Thanks for all the kind thoughts and the pms. You have all become friends. Shirley


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my lots of pretty pictures showed up while I was typing my last reply!! Those are very pretty Sue!!! So much work to these... you should frame them !


I quite agree. They are so pretty they deserve a frame:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am -- just had a colonostomy this morning so my tests are over. Thank Heavens. Now I just have to wait until all the results get to my Doctor and will learn what if any thing is needing to be done. I am quite optimistic.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours so feel pretty good. Going to have a shower and knit on the stashbuster cardigan I am making for my friend in the Northwest Territories. Thanks for all the kind thoughts and the pms. You have all become friends. Shirley


So glad to hear your voice. Prayers for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad that the tests are over, Shirley. Praying for good results. We want you to get an A+ on these tests.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am -- just had a colonostomy this morning so my tests are over. Thank Heavens. Now I just have to wait until all the results get to my Doctor and will learn what if any thing is needing to be done. I am quite optimistic.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours so feel pretty good. Going to have a shower and knit on the stashbuster cardigan I am making for my friend in the Northwest Territories. Thanks for all the kind thoughts and the pms. You have all become friends. Shirley


Yeah! We like optimism.  I am so glad you feel good about how your tests are going. :thumbup:

Beautiful, beautiful cross stitch projects! There are probably a few projects stashed in drawers around here also. Most of what I have done are little Christmas ornaments or sweatshirts for gifts...no photos, but fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I block all my acrylic work by pinning it and then spraying it quite heavily and leaving it over night - I find it works better for me than steaming it. 

====
Question -- would any of you be interested in another 'Conversation"?

I enjoy the first two so much and I felt you all were really putting both of them to good use. 

If so I wondered whether you would be interested in incorporating a lace pattern in the the Waterfall, which was a design of mine which is extremely easy to knit. It is the has Julie's picture of hers which she changed to a shawl. 

It is in two workshops #3 and #12 workshops. 

Extremely simple pattern, just increases like in a top down sweater, only carried on into points. You could easily incorport lace panels, or lace through the whole waterfall. It is just a thought. I am putting some other stuff of mine in some pictures below and each could be used in lace knitting. Just a thought. I enjoyed the first two conversations so much and they seemed to have give you all lots of incentive to use color and texture. This might be of interest. 

Or, do you have a subject you would like to discuss in either knitting or crochet? I am open to ideas and suggestions. 

It is summer and a busy time for most of us. I am still going to be pretty quiet this summer so do have the time. I am still not sure whether I am going to start looking at new workshops. Won't know until our plans are more settled. Just post if any of you are interested in the above suggestions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's mine. My 4th child was born between the 2nd and 3rd picture. And that was it for cross stitch.


Hey - I have the pattern for that triptych! I was tempted to do it but, as with shawls these days, I had too many things in my queue.
Nice work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ... just had a colonostomy this morning so my tests are over. ...I came home and slept for 3 hours so feel pretty good


Wow - & now you are going to knit! 
Way to Go!
I will be optimistic with you & hope that everything moves along smoothly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I block all my acrylic work by pinning it and then spraying it quite heavily


Oh - I didn't think that Acrylic could absorb the water & that it wouldn't hold a block like this. We keep on learning!


> I wondered whether you would be interested in incorporating a lace pattern in the the Waterfall...


That'd be interesting to try when I get my RM finished. We've had a lot of fun with experimenting with it, as you mentioned. We should stretch ourselves a little further.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I block all my acrylic work by pinning it and then spraying it quite heavily and leaving it over night - I find it works better for me than steaming it.
> 
> ====
> Question -- would any of you be interested in another 'Conversation"?
> ...


That sounds like so much fun! I like the idea of lace in your Waterfall. It could be a good lead-in to the panel jacket pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be interesting to try when I get my RM finished. We've had a lot of fun with experimenting with it, as you mentioned. We should stretch ourselves a little further.


I wet it down quite well. It doesn't get soaked but it works for me. I have never tried to do very fine acrylics -- but scarves and sweaters.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wet it down quite well. It doesn't get soaked but it works for me. I have never tried to do very fine acrylics -- but scarves and sweaters.


That's good to know. I will have to try that with my sky scarf. I have a mixture of acrylic and wool.

I am up for more conversations. Not sure how much participating I will be able to do, as I have projects for others to get done. But I will definitely follow and eventually get drawn into the knitting. That's usually what happens.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I absolutely love all the beautiful cross stitch and other works shown here. What a talented group you are. 

I haven't done cross stitch for years but when we were snow birds in Arizona I did design some patterns for the plastic canvas and have a couple of the originals here. We were looking for classes that were a bit quicker than petit point or needle point and so I showed them how to do these. I have a cross stitch piece that must be 40 years old - must look for it and see if it is still worth finishing. My eyes find this type of thing pretty difficult now though.

I love the southwest and a lot of my work is Southwestern themed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ...I showed them how to do these.


I am sure that they enjoyed working on those projects. I especially like the painted fabric picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. it was quite a long time ago which means that they never caught the person unlike now where they can.. . and we have worked very hard to rebuild our credit so we were able to buy a house last year with a very good credit score.. we were worried sick.. that creep totally destroyed what we had built up at that time.. 
Its all good now and is behind us but we are very careful..

Shirley it is good to see you back and done with tests... I pray they all come out great!!
I am not sure about another conversation... but I would like to do the water fall.. I remember when you first posted it and I though how nice it looked on you. .. 
I would like to make it.. I just may not be as quick as everyone else!! I have a family thing I am getting ready for .. 

Bev I love those.. I like scenes like those in all mediums..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a dilemma!!! I bought my Sunstruck needles over a year ago... I love them but I always use the US4-7 and when I went to use my US8 I don't have one!! I have 2 US10.5's!!
So the problem comes from the fact that I have had this set for so long and now I wonder if Knit Picks will make it right? or if I will have to buy another needle... if they send me another one do I have to pay that shipping??? 
Any suggestions welcomed!! it might be easier to go to the store and buy a knitters pride US8...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley those are very nice.. I like the Southwest themes too... I always wanted a Katchina doll but never found one that I loved enough to buy! that is my criteria for my dolls.. I have to love it... I have limited space for them so they need to touch my heart


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If so I wondered whether you would be interested in incorporating a lace pattern in the the Waterfall, which was a design of mine which is extremely easy to knit. It is the has Julie's picture of hers which she changed to a shawl.
> 
> It is in two workshops #3 and #12 workshops.
> 
> Extremely simple pattern, just increases like in a top down sweater, only carried on into points. You could easily incorport lace panels, or lace through the whole waterfall. It is just a thought. I am putting some other stuff of mine in some pictures below and each could be used in lace knitting. Just a thought. I enjoyed the first two conversations so much and they seemed to have give you all lots of incentive to use color and texture. This might be of interest.


I am glad you have this photo of my blue waterfall shawl- I had been unable to trace it and it is now in Melbourne! I will be making a third later with a red colourway that I have plenty of. But at present I have to get two commissions finished- so I really can't undertake any other projects until I am clear of those.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley,
Thank you again for sharing. I love them all, but am especially drawn to your little people.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you have this photo of my blue waterfall shawl...


Hi - have't herd from you in a while. Hope thigns are well with you.
I really like the colours in your Waterfall.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been drooling over the photos of finished knit/crochet and the embroidery pieces.

I now have a small list to get photographed:
1. Expensive looking Tea pot - to get converted to cross stitch.
2. Various Squirrels - INCLUDING the saucy imp keeping me from capturing a photo-opportunity by escaping me when I don't have a camera in hand.

Completed list (that I've got captured from online or real-life) and have converted to cross stitch pattern already:
1. Two different views of REAL Magnolias - one with a bee.
2. Exotic flowers from a field trip I took to a local college's BIIIIG green house.

I found an oval, wood hoop that is helping me finish this current project...I just need to buy another 6-pack Dritz wire threaders. My other set with the black oval attachment isn't doing the job.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How horrible Ronie! Identity theft is such a bad problem. We had our first taste of it this year (other than credit card jacking) with the IRS. Someone filed a return with my DH's name and SSN.

Good luck with your squirrels Kaixiang. I have a friend who feeds them. They will climb up his arm and take a nut from him. Fun to watch. Your cross stitch is looking lovely.

No work on the RM but joining some of you on the posting of cross stitch work. The first is framed hence the reflection problem. I did that one about 20 years ago. The second was worked on blue Aida cloth but the pattern had only stars charted so I worked my own sky. The entire sky is worked which I thought looked better than the bare Aida cloth.

Happy knitting or cross stitching,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang, I rotated the pictures upright before I posted. Sorry they are sideways. Sometimes KP rotates, sometimes it doesn't. Gotta work on seeing the pattern here.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I love all the cross stitch. Especially the tea pot (I don't remember who posted). I am amazed at your cats Mel that is completely stitched. None of mine are. There is only one that had much stitching but many open spaces too. It is a sampler of all baby themed items, rattles, bottle, carriage, giraffe - some plaid, etc. all around the border. And the entire center is the A B C's. With a little area with my GD's name and birthdate. That was the last time I did cross stitch, though I have a couple of patterns and kits , I just can't get myself to work that any more. 

I would love to work the waterfall, only I won't have time for it too soon.
PS- I love your Babon 5 pillow Mel


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... cross stitch work...


Thanks for sharing. All of this seems to come around in waves. In another couple of years, we'll all probably we picking up our cross stitch again. I still have so many lovely patterns that I would like to do when I get in the mood again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
Love your cats and your pillow. You did a great job on the sky.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Update on accumulated photos...found one close-up of a Red Squirrel that converted nicely to cross stitch (yes, the one locally is a Red Squirrel - more on IT/him/her later <snicker!>). Make sure you don't forget to look at my #6 photo that I just got through posting on this or previous page.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> "I have tried to 'kill' the acrylic in blocking. It worked but didn't like how it flattened the fabric texture"
> 
> Tamarque I have only once flattened out my stitch definitions with steaming.. and I wanted it to be light an airy and that did the trick.. it turned out to be so incredibly soft you would never know it was Red Heart! I had to steam it with the flat head that came with my steamer and push down with it! When I steam my items I have the steam head about 5 inches away from my work..
> 
> ...


Funny, the one time I really needed to kill the acrylic it was with Red Heart, too.

Identity Theft--That must have been traumatic. Hope you got your life back quickly and w/o too much damage. I have had a few id thefts, not all online, but nothing that reached the level of identity theft. How quickly did you find out and how hard was it to recoup you life?

As for yarn online, I can understand your refusal to order online, but many companies have phone service. I often use it. Elann, in Canada was terrific to work with on the phone. So are WEBS and Little Knits. Those are just a few of all the possibilities. Of course, there is still snail mail.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang That is coming along really well..  and yay you got your picture of your 'Red Squirrel' 

Melanie did the guy get arrested?? did they catch him?? 
Ours was in 2000 and it took a long time to get our lives back.. very difficult time... I sure hope that guy didn't get credit cards or any thing else with your husbands SS!!
I love the kitty's on the shelf  very cute!

Tamarque ours didn't happen online I wasn't even on the computer at that point.. this was from a gas station/ convenience store that only took cash or a card! we used our debit card and every time my husband got paid there was about $20.00 left in the account! at first we thought we were really blowing it.. then we got smart.. it was about 3 or 4 months when we could finally prove it! and years to get through it! Its all good now .. were more cautious


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi - have't herd from you in a while. Hope thigns are well with you.
> I really like the colours in your Waterfall.


Thanks, Jane- just been a bit busy knitting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> kaixixang That is coming along really well..  and yay you got your picture of your 'Red Squirrel'


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tamarque ours didn't happen online I wasn't even on the computer at that point.. this was from a gas station/ convenience store that only took cash or a card! we used our debit card and every time my husband got paid there was about $20.00 left in the account! at first we thought we were really blowing it.. then we got smart.. it was about 3 or 4 months when we could finally prove it! and years to get through it! Its all good now .. were more cautious


I do not carry my debit card anymore, only when I need to get cash. I use a credit card that I pay off each month. If someone steals the number they can't wipe out my checking account. Glad all is good for you now Ronie. Such a horrible thing to have happen. Nothing yet on our IRS thing. I am thinking that we might be ok as we are in the process of buying a piece of property and have not had any issues with the bank. However we will keep vigilant.

Thanks for all the kind words about my cross stitch. I did enjoy doing them. Watching Kaixixang's work progressing is nice. Thanks for the continued posts Kaixixang.

Off to bed for me as I must get up and go to work if I want to pay for any new yarn 

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... just been a bit busy knitting!


That's a good kind of busy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that they enjoyed working on those projects. I especially like the painted fabric picture.


 :thumbup:

Ronie, I am so sorry about the identity theft. That happened to a friend, also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shirley* I would love to do a waterfall and had bookmarked the patterns. I do think that it would be a good way into the top down cardigan.
*Ronie* Identity theft is such a nasty crime. I am so pleased that you have come out the other end.
*Everyone* those cross stitch patterns are lovely. I have enjoyed seeing them :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really love this. Can't you imagine how appropriate a Knitting one would be with all the pics of the bright colours of a stash, plus various WIPs and a knitting needle or two lying around, and maybe some beads, a pattern or two.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> I did a number of pieces on darker cloth - I really like the effect. My favourite material, though, is linen & I stick to neutrals with that.
> Here is one that I did a while ago on linen: design by Paula Vaughn called "The Upstairs Sewing Room."


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Talking of credit card theft--rec'd a call from the central banking office claiming unusual card activity. thought it was a scam and refused to give info but did call the bank myself to verify this. Unfortunately it was true. But the bank called immediately to verify if I was suddenly spending all this money in NYC. They cancelled the card and didn't charge me. Someone had just made up a card with a number they randomly configured: it just happened to be mine. Fortunately there were no repercussions for me. Another time Hannaford supermarkets had a few million card numbers stolen, including mine. My card company cancelled that card and replaced it with a new one. Again no repercussions to me other than inconvenience. For once I was grateful for hi-tech observation.

I think these little experiences taught me to scrutinize my accounts regularly for erroneous charges or overcharging by stores or banks. Found that some places will overcharge by a couple of cents, quite literally. Most people dont even blink, they just assume they were wrong and adjust their accounting. But these pennies add up to a few million dollars over a year with big corporations. It is still theft.

Love those kitty cross stitch pieces.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your tests are over now. Hopefully the results will all be positive.

Sue


Designer1234 said:


> Here I am -- just had a colonostomy this morning so my tests are over. Thank Heavens. Now I just have to wait until all the results get to my Doctor and will learn what if any thing is needing to be done. I am quite optimistic.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's so true. At least yesterdy I got to dig out my cross stitch again. I really should get back to it. I used to pick out a pattern and then pick out the different silks and cut the fabric (even its name escapes me now, since it has been so long) and put them together in a zip loc bag all ready to go.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks for sharing. All of this seems to come around in waves. In another couple of years, we'll all probably we picking up our cross stitch again. I still have so many lovely patterns that I would like to do when I get in the mood again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished my RM last night and hope to block it later today. I also finished my Mayapple and took it off the blocking mats yesterday. Tonight I am going to devote to a little nostalgia, going through albums of photos. I had the bright idea to display some photos of Amy growing up at her wedding next week. Communicated this idea to Bryan's mother last night, so now I really have to sit down and do it. 

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ng


britgirl said:


> Finished my RM last night and hope to block it later today. I also finished my Mayapple and took it off the blocking mats yesterday. Tonight I am going to devote to a little nostalgia, going through albums of photos. I had the bright idea to display some photos of Amy growing up at her wedding next week. Communicated this idea to Bryan's mother last night, so now I really have to sit down and do it.
> 
> Sue


Looking forward to pictures, Sue. A wedding next week. You are a busy lady right now. Can't believe all the knitting you just got done.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished my RM last night and hope to block it later today. I also finished my Mayapple and took it off the blocking mats yesterday. Tonight I am going to devote to a little nostalgia, going through albums of photos. I had the bright idea to display some photos of Amy growing up at her wedding next week. Communicated this idea to Bryan's mother last night, so now I really have to sit down and do it.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Randomly Random Monet on the blocking mats. I didn't have any problem stretching the KFB side like I was half expecting. Maybe a little disappointed that I couldn't make the bind off edge more scallops despite doings a fairly stretchy bind off (or so I thought)

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Randomly Random Monet on the blocking mats. I didn't have any problem stretching the KFB side like I was half expecting. Maybe a little disappointed that I couldn't make the bind off edge more scallops despite doings a fairly stretchy bind off (or so I thought)
> 
> Sue


That is lovely. The yarn is complimented by the variety of stitches. The dropped stitch pattern seems to make a big difference. How big is it?
I am hoping to make mine grow in the next couple of days. I have been knitting my MKAL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My, Sue, that is lovely. I especially like the wavy drop stitch. How many stitches did you end with?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really didn't know quite how to measure it. Across the top from point to point is about 44", deepest part from top to bottom is 21" and around the long edge is about 100". It doesn't have the long curvy points like a regular crescent shaped shawl and I usually use those to "tie" it. I workedmuntil 201 stitches. Anyway I will get a better idea when it comes off the mats, hopefully later today. Overall I am really happy with it.
Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is lovely. The yarn is complimented by the variety of stitches. The dropped stitch pattern seems to make a big difference. How big is it?
> I am hoping to make mine grow in the next couple of days. I have been knitting my MKAL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had 201 stitches at the end.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> My, Sue, that is lovely. I especially like the wavy drop stitch. How many stitches did you end with?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Ronie, I am so sorry about the identity theft. That happened to a friend, also.


Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a very nice size Sue!!! I am with everyone.. your play with the drop stitches really stands out and makes this your own!!! I really like the yarn too... it gives it some dimension and movement!! Great job and thank you so much for sharing...

I think this is to be worn with the first end(we started with) up on our shoulder and the last end we were working on draped up on the other shoulder so the scalloped edge shows 
That border along the bottom is very nice.. I wonder how hard it would be to put it along the two bottom sides??? I was thinking of a different border but the more I see this the more I like it


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, thanks for your reply. That gives me a really good idea.
I was just going to keep knitting until it looked right!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My, Sue, that is lovely. I especially like the wavy drop stitch.


I agree! Those stitches fit this shawl wonderfully. Your color transitions are great! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I really love this.


Thanks - it is really nice in person because the stitching shows so well on the linen.


> Can't you imagine how appropriate a Knitting one would be ....


Yes - it would be lovely. I have a good many of her patterns. Many of them have the sewing theme in them: long dresses on forms, a patchwork quilt flowing out of a basket or draped on a rocking chair...
I don't remember seeing one with a knitting theme, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I had the bright idea to display some photos of Amy growing up at her wedding next week....


Great idea. I can't believe that it is next week... & I am sure it is even more unbelievable to you. 
Is Bryan's mother going to follow suit?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Randomly Random Monet ...


It looks great, Sue. I love the colourway - reminds me of your Sirenia.. but a bit darker maybe?
I really like the effect of the "random dropped stitches". I am too far along to add them now but if I do another one I will insert those as well.


> ... make the bind off edge more scallops despite doings a fairly stretchy bind off ...


Okay - must remember to make the bind off really stretchy. I am thinking that with my yarn, the scallops might not show well anyway.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I caught that too!!! S-T-R-E-T-C-H-Y BIND OFF!!  hopefully I will remember that when the time comes.. I think I have a little more to go then I'll lay it out to see if its big enough  its getting exciting the closer I get towards the end..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I caught that too!!! S-T-R-E-T-C-H-Y BIND OFF!!  hopefully I will remember that when the time comes.. I think I have a little more to go then I'll lay it out to see if its big enough  its getting exciting the closer I get towards the end..


Are we talking about adding a chain in between the cast-off st. or loosening up on tension as you Cast/bind off? This inquiring mind needs to know for future toe-up sock patterns.

ALL are asked to join in on this edge as I am the "Junior" member on the knit-side part of my skills.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie,

Initially I started doing a picot bind off. But didn't like it so and finished up doing a Russian bind off instead. I'm wondering if Jeny's Surprisingly stretchy bind off would have given deeper scallops. Actually when I look at it now, it isn't so bad as I thought, as the edge with the k2tog almost matches. If I had got deep,scallops, it might have looked funny where those two sides meet.

Sue


Ronie said:


> That is a very nice size Sue!!! I am with everyone.. your play with the drop stitches really stands out and makes this your own!!! I really like the yarn too... it gives it some dimension and movement!! Great job and thank you so much for sharing...
> 
> I think this is to be worn with the first end(we started with) up on our shoulder and the last end we were working on draped up on the other shoulder so the scalloped edge shows
> That border along the bottom is very nice.. I wonder how hard it would be to put it along the two bottom sides??? I was thinking of a different border but the more I see this the more I like it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad you are moving thru this medical ordeal well Shirley. Hope for the best for you on the results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bit of * housekeeping*. 
The Lace Party has people to start us, organised only till the first week of August, when Bev has very kindly agreed to start us. I will be too busy myself to take a week, do we have any further volunteers? We have a fair idea now of the amount of work involved- 
*How important to you is it that we continue?*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--are you sure about that 100" on the long side? That would mean the RM is 8ft long? And would love to know how your Kfb edge is stretchy. Am I remembering correctly that you used sock yarn?

Surprised that I like the drop stitches; they look very good and the colorway shows them off so well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just heard from my friend. She will lose half her colon and she has lesions on her liver. They are getting a PT scan of her chest. Way different from last week. She is stunned, but trusting Him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I lost the message I was typing for you. Tht 100" is the circular measurement around the outside, ie the bind off row and the k2tog row. The measurement from tip to tip is about 44". I don't know whether I could have stretched it out more widthwise to make it longer. For the Kfb after the first rows were very tight, I made conscious effort to make them very loose. Yes, it was a sock yarn. It was classed as #1, very fine, but I was treating it more like a fingering than a lace.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--are you sure about that 100" on the long side? That would mean the RM is 8ft long? And would love to know how your Kfb edge is stretchy. Am I remembering correctly that you used sock yarn?
> 
> Surprised that I like the drop stitches; they look very good and the colorway shows them off so well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...She is stunned...


Oh, dear. I can well imagine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sue. I knew there was something not clear to me. 
That means the long round side is a bit over 5 ft and is probably the size of the pattern.

I am well over 300 stitches on the needle now and am using extra kfb to create more width and then short rows to fill in. So I still have a ways to go I think. Keep forgetting the border which looks about 3"--is that what you have Sue?

Normaedern--Based on your yarn, needle size and tension, you should just go until it feels good to you. It will be interesting to see what this ends up being for everyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *How important to you is it that we continue?*


It is nice to have a chat in a more "intimate" group.
We don't have to have a "theme" or whatever all of the time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit of * housekeeping*.
> The Lace Party has people to start us, organised only till the first week of August, when Bev has very kindly agreed to start us. I will be too busy myself to take a week, do we have any further volunteers? We have a fair idea now of the amount of work involved-
> *How important to you is it that we continue?*


I could take a week, maybe the 17th or 24th?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just heard from my friend. She will lose half her colon and she has lesions on her liver. They are getting a PT scan of her chest. Way different from last week. She is stunned, but trusting Him.


Bev I am so sorry!!! I am sure her faith will be a great comfort to her... I'd be lost with out mine
I will continue to pray for her...

KX the bind off I will do will most likely be a loose one and Jennys surprisingly stretchy bind off.... it is a k1, k1, pass k1 back to left hand needle and k2tog once you get going you just k1 pass it back and k2tog... Look on youtube and you will see how its done.. I am typing from memory.. not the best thing for me this week!!! LOL






this is for your toe up socks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie once this reunion is over I can take a week... every so often.. like what has been said.. we just all like the more intimate setting.. we can all bounce ideas off of each other and learn better this way... I am up for keeping it going I just wish there was a easier way.. 

I am using a fingering weight yarn and I have gone from US4 to US6 and now because my US8 is missing from my set I went with a US9 and I think that 161 to 181 will be plenty big enough 

This shawl all depends on what size yarn and needles you are using so all our dimensions will be different ... than what the pattern states.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, I can well imagine that your friend is stunned. Our faith is so important during hard times. 

Julie, yes, this environment is so nice. We have a wonderful group of friends here. (Welcome to our new ones from the last few days!  ) It is a relief to me to hear that we don't always need a theme. That makes it easier for everyone to get involved.  And I am happy to take a week here and there when needed also. :thumbup:

I am on the 10th row of RM. This one will be fun to wear during cooler weather. The cotton with the slubs in it will make an interesting one for warmer weather. I look forward to using ideas from Shirley's Color Conversation and what we have learned going through this the first time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my really finished RM. I am very happy with it. It reaches down just near my elbows and is long enough that I can tie it near my waist . Think I am going to enjoy wearing this. 

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that looks so nice. I love the waves. I love the color and I love that model. 

Thanks all again for your thoughts and prayers for my friend, Sharon. I appreciate them all very much.

Julie,
I would like to keep the Lace Party going. Maybe we could drop to a start every other week if needed. It sometimes seems we need the extra week to get through a subject. 

I dropped the ball this week. I was supposed to do it this week and totally forgot. Sorry all. But having the extra week on the RM has been good also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my really finished RM.


This is absolutely beautiful - so much nicer now that it is released & relaxed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my really finished RM. I am very happy with it. It reaches down just near my elbows and is long enough that I can tie it near my waist . Think I am going to enjoy wearing this.
> 
> Sue


Yeah! It looks like it will be a very comfortable and light weight wrap. The colors combined/lined themselves up with the stitches so beautifully! (You have a very nice model also.  )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Sue that is beautiful!! and it looks great on you! WOW I am going in right now and working on mine.. hubby is working late tonight so I have a few hours .. 


I agree every 2 weeks is best we rarely get done with a subject in just a week... LOL and then sometimes we don't even follow a subject


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Just heard from my friend. She will lose half her colon and she has lesions on her liver. They are getting a PT scan of her chest. Way different from last week. She is stunned, but trusting Him.


Prayers for your friend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is lovely. You have motivated th carry on. Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I agree every 2 weeks is best we rarely get done with a subject in just a week... LOL and then sometimes we don't even follow a subject


Every 2 weeks sounds good to me!

I love your line "and then sometimes we don't even follow a subject" Ha! So true!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, will say a prayer for you and your friend. As scary as it is for your friend, several people from my DH's family have had colon or liver problems and even with losing parts of these have returned to normal active life. 

(((hugs))),

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, that looks great on! The 'waves' are a great addition.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, two weeks would be fine and we do get off topic at times, but that is fine. We really just need someone to start a new thread and then it gets a life of its own.

Sue


TLL said:


> Every 2 weeks sounds good to me!
> 
> I love your line "and then sometimes we don't even follow a subject" Ha! So true!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> >...I agree every 2 weeks is best we rarely get done with a subject in just a week... LOL and then sometimes we don't even follow a subject


I think that this should work. Don't want it to get too long & unwieldy - hard to back track & find things.
I think that the "intro subject" is great to get us started but if there isn't anything in particular to kick us off, it doesn't really matter.
If someone comes across something, we generally share it anyway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like this group and its intimacy. Our conversations have much more depth and richness and it so nice to get to know people in several dimensions of their lives. The intro topics have been interesting offering resources for our growth as craftswomen. However, we do go off into other topics and that is just fine for a party.

Bev--REally horrible news about your friend and do so relate. Yesterday a friend called me and casually said she had stage 4 cancer. It stunned me and frightened me. She has had RA for 30-40 years and is very crippled by it. This woman has such a positive attitude and we talked about how she is coping. Having been so independent for years she now needs a full time companion/aid as she has lost use of her right arm and that is what she wanted me to work on with her. I am devastated by her condition and hope when I see her next week I don't break down crying. She loves organic, fresh veggies so I will bring her some basil and chard/kale and fix her doors for her. We can only offer the support that we can.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I will keep your friend in my prayers. My father died of cancer. It's a hard road to travel. Sharon still really does not know the extent of hers. I need to get back and read your links about Vit D and cancer. I do not think Sharon will be open to anything other than what the doctors say. I am making her my RM and will take her some books on Sun that will make her laugh. She needs laughter right now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost internet service today. Just catching up now. What beautiful cross stitch pictures have been shared! 
I am so sorry to hear about your friend Bev and Tamarque. Sending love and healing prayers too. 
I have also had a brush with id theft. Someone got my name, ss number and then tried to open credit card accounts in my name. The credit card companies must have suspected something, because they got in touch with me before opening the accounts, but it was scary to know that somebody still had that info. 
Sue, your RM turned out so nice! It looks great on you and I bet you will get lots of use out of it. I think that size is perfect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque that is so sad to hear.. I pray she and everyone around her find the strength to make it though this.. 

That is a great jesture Bev.. I know she will love it...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Yesterday a friend called me and casually said she had stage 4 cancer....


So sorry to hear this. You never know what time bombs are ticking away inside you, do you? It is amazing the inner strength that people have when they face such physical adversity.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Just heard from my friend. She will lose half her colon and she has lesions on her liver. They are getting a PT scan of her chest. Way different from last week. She is stunned, but trusting Him.


Bev, I will keep praying for both of you. God is good. We need to trust and obey Him.

((((hugs))))


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque, you and your friend will be in my prayers also. Do you know anything about iodine and cancer? I have heard it can heal and/or prevent it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, Your rm is very nice. The short areas of drop stitches that make waves are a nice addition. It looks like it will be nice to wear on the cool evenings of fall.

Anxious to get mine finished. Two prayer shawls as wip's, my fire scene, the shawl I signed up for with Ronie and others that will be starting soon and I need to start Christmas gifts. Then there is life, exercise :-(, grass to mow, fur babies to care for and keep track of their shots, garden. Whew I am tired!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Randomly Random Monet on the blocking mats. I didn't have any problem stretching the KFB side like I was half expecting. Maybe a little disappointed that I couldn't make the bind off edge more scallops despite doings a fairly stretchy bind off (or so I thought)
> 
> Sue


I really love the colour of your RM and I like the way you did your drop stitch pattern. It really worked out well with the varigation in your yarn. I pulled my points out on when pinning my scallops. I did the stretch bind off according to her youtube link and it ruffelled before the blocking which you can see in my previous pictures, so when pinning out the points of the V pattern it worked out nice.

Bev - sorry for your friend. My family has had to deal with the same problem before and it is never easy. Prayers are said for both of you.

Thinking of calling my RM - Winter Monet - since some gardens are brown earth in winter and the skies are grey and in some places there is still green grass. OK?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

BlueButterfly,
Love your RM. Looks lovely blocked and on a hanger. The beads show out nicely. Your name really fits. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> ...Thinking of calling my RM - Winter Monet - since some gardens are brown earth in winter and the skies are grey and in some places there is still green grass. OK?


Great name - love the colourway even more every time that I look at it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks really good. Your beads show up nicely. Winter Monet sounds like a good name for it.

Sue


BlueButterfly said:


> I really love the colour of your RM and I like the way you did your drop stitch pattern. It really worked out well with the varigation in your yarn. I pulled my points out on when pinning my scallops. I did the stretch bind off according to her youtube link and it ruffelled before the blocking which you can see in my previous pictures, so when pinning out the points of the V pattern it worked out nice.
> 
> Bev - sorry for your friend. My family has had to deal with the same problem before and it is never easy. Prayers are said for both of you.
> 
> Thinking of calling my RM - Winter Monet - since some gardens are brown earth in winter and the skies are grey and in some places there is still green grass. OK?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue and BlueButterfly, I love both of your RM's. Absolutely gorgeous the both of them. I have not had time to knit at all this week. And am exhausted now and headed for bed. 
Tamarque, many blessings go out to your friend and yourself as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Blue Butterfly that is very pretty.. I like the size of it too.. Those colors are perfect for a Winter's Monet


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you and you are welcome for the prayers.

Never thought of associating it with butterflies, but yes - I can see that. Thank you.



eshlemania said:


> BlueButterfly,
> Love your RM. Looks lovely blocked and on a hanger. The beads show out nicely. Your name really fits. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks - I am beginning to like it more myself. I also have a ball of this yarn left - so if you need it just let me know - it will be a no charge.



jscaplen said:


> Great name - love the colourway even more every time that I look at it.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. They are 4\0 beads and I thought they would be too big at one point but now I think they are just right.



britgirl said:


> That looks really good. Your beads show up nicely. Winter Monet sounds like a good name for it.
> 
> Sue


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Knitting when tired is never good. Get your rest. I am also retiring now for the night as I am also tired out.



KittyChris said:


> Sue and BlueButterfly, I love both of your RM's. Absolutely gorgeous the both of them. I have not had time to knit at all this week. And am exhausted now and headed for bed.
> Tamarque, many blessings go out to your friend and yourself as well.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. The shawl comes down to just above my elbow. Unfortunately it could have been wider but will still work for me.



Ronie said:


> Blue Butterfly that is very pretty.. I like the size of it too.. Those colors are perfect for a Winter's Monet


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> ...I also have a ball of this yarn left - so if you need it just let me know ...


So sweet of you to offer. I will have to dig through my stash. I have a fair idea of where it is located. I bought it with no project in mind so I have no idea of how much I bought.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support on my friend's disease state. She works so hard to keep it positive and we talk healing modalities all the time. 

Toni--Iodine: yes, there is evidence that as iodine intake is reduced, cancer incidence is increased. It appears implicated in breast cancer. Having enough iodine is the best way to protect the thyroid from taking in radioactive iodine which will cause cancer. That is why seaweed has been so beneficial in Japan preventing cancer from radiation exposure. Americans are eating less iodized salt and the soil is depleted of minerals so iodine deficiency is increasing. Lugol's Iodine is promoted for thyroid protection. After Fukushima it was almost impossible to buy for months.

Blue Butterfly your shawl photos are beautiful. It has a very soft look to it and the colors are wintery. But they could also be various seashores with their soft color sands, and skytones. But as you prefer, it can be the Winter Monet.

Sue--yours looks great, too. Glad you like the feel of it on your shoulders. 

I am so happy for the joy that knitting can give.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thinking of calling my RM - Winter Monet - since some gardens are brown earth in winter and the skies are grey and in some places there is still green grass. OK?


That is a perfect name for you RM.  It turned out beautifully. Your beads really stand out. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> tamarque, you and your friend will be in my prayers also. Do you know anything about iodine and cancer? I have heard it can heal and/or prevent it.


And from me. I lost one of my closest friends to cancer two years ago. All I could do was share it with her in the way she dictated. I still miss her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

BlueButterfly said:


> I really love the colour of your RM and I like the way you did your drop stitch pattern. It really worked out well with the varigation in your yarn. I pulled my points out on when pinning my scallops. I did the stretch bind off according to her youtube link and it ruffelled before the blocking which you can see in my previous pictures, so when pinning out the points of the V pattern it worked out nice.
> 
> Bev - sorry for your friend. My family has had to deal with the same problem before and it is never easy. Prayers are said for both of you.
> 
> ...


That is a great name for a great shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fortnightly changes work for me. As for topic, it is my turn on Sunday and I don't feel knowledgeable to talk lace or knitting so my topic is.....Wait and see! I know that we will chat as we always do and it will range over many topics :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Monet Blue Butterfly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... It is the start of my weekend tonight and hubby is working late again.. So I have extra time to knit  I got quite a bit done on my Monet last night... We are having some very warm days and for the coast that is unusual so it has zapped my energy.. I know I need to finish up a row when my head starts nodding  I am liking the way it looks but kind of wish I had gone more subtle than bold.. that is ok.. I know I will like it when its done... I am wondering about the blocking??? that ribbon has no stretch to it.. I am pulling my stitches a bit with it so maybe it will stretch just enough  I am up to row 150 something I might take this a little further I 'll have to see..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We look forward to seeing your RM, Ronie. Each one is so different and beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Good morning all. Thanks for all the kind comments. Now I have to find something to wear with the shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you Toni!! I would love to see how yours is coming along to...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I found this on the main page.. it is a link to Reverse Intarsia... Brilliant!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just in case someone has 'unwatched ' the colour conversation I thought I would add this image here that comes from Pinterest- Monet's Garden at Givenchy- possibly as it is at the moment. Pink Cosmos, and Sunflowers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just in case someone has 'unwatched ' the colour conversation I thought I would add this image here that comes from Pinterest- Monet's Garden at Givenchy- possibly as it is at the moment. Pink Cosmos, and Sunflowers.


It is beautiful! Thank you for sharing, Julie!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

BlueButterfly said:


> Good morning all. Thanks for all the kind comments. Now I have to find something to wear with the shawl.


That is an excellent excuse to go shopping. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is beautiful! Thank you for sharing, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, here is what I have so far. It is mostly acrylic with a wool mixture and sequins. I have added beads in the stockinette section toward the top and quite a few of them at the lace edge for drape. It is about 24" on the right facing edge (not fully stretched) I think it is going to wrap around very well and be toasty.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Love those colours.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Just in case someone has 'unwatched ' the colour conversation I thought I would add this image here that comes from Pinterest- Monet's Garden at Givenchy- possibly as it is at the moment. Pink Cosmos, and Sunflowers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QgbR055Hq0
> 
> I found this on the main page.. it is a link to Reverse Intarsia... Brilliant!!!


That was very neat! I wish I had seen it when I knitted my colour scarf,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Ok, here is what I have so far. It is mostly acrylic with a wool mixture and sequins. I have added beads in the stockinette section toward the top and quite a few of them at the lace edge for drape. It is about 24" on the right facing edge (not fully stretched) I think it is going to wrap around very well and be toasty.


That is very pretty. I love the yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking really good. I love that colour.

Sue


TLL said:


> Ok, here is what I have so far. It is mostly acrylic with a wool mixture and sequins. I have added beads in the stockinette section toward the top and quite a few of them at the lace edge for drape. It is about 24" on the right facing edge (not fully stretched) I think it is going to wrap around very well and be toasty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am liking the way it looks but kind of wish I had ...


I am feeling the same way about mine. There are things that I now want to do but don't want to throw too much in there - it would be too busy. A sign that there will be more in the future. This pattern was well suited to my yarn - so I am glad that we (i.e. Sue) found it. I will look for my stash yarn like BlueButterfly used. That worked quite well. 


> I am wondering about the blocking...


Me, too - this doesn't seem to have a lot of give - especially on those two edges. When it is wet, it might be better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Monet's Garden at Givenchy....


Lovely - thanks for sharing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ok, here is what I have so far....


Lovely - the first that we have seen that didn't have a lot of variegation - it is working out so nicely to show off the texture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
I love your RM. You know our Parade is going to be amazing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

toni--yours is looking great. i like the simpler colorway.

ronie--have the same feeling about mine and have let it sit for days it seems thinking about how much color should be added or not. i can see adding some bright color splashes but it will turn the project into something that i know i would never wear. my new skein of yarn is due in today or tomorrow, I hope as the sock yarn being used is just about finished. this project will be the biggest one of the group i think. at last count there are 352 live stitches and the top Kfb edge is 60".

Julie--did you send that Monet pic to suggest the next project--one that will make use of our exploration into color and texture?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> I love your RM. You know our Parade is going to be amazing.


Thank you, all! This has been so fun to make and quick!...except for the end now. There will definitely be more of these in the future. :thumbup:

The color is a little washed out from the light from the window, but not very extreme in changes. IAs I took the photo, I realized that it is almost the same colors as the LionBrand Homespun shawl that I wear in the mornings. 

I am wondering if all of the beads at the hem would make it too heavy for a Prayer Shawl. For the sake of visual balance, I was planning to use 3 6/0 beads just before the hem/bind off approximately every other stitch or two. I am open to suggestions here. Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> toni--yours is looking great. i like the simpler colorway.
> 
> this project will be the biggest one of the group i think. at last count there are 352 live stitches and the top Kfb edge is 60".
> 
> Julie--did you send that Monet pic to suggest the next project--one that will make use of our exploration into color and texture?


Thank you!

Yours is going to be HUGE!

I am already thinking of colors to fit that painting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I am wondering if all of the beads at the hem would make it too heavy for a Prayer Shawl.


Why would beads make a difference for a prayer shawl?
I was thinking - for the border - to place a bead over the double decreases in rows 7, 9, 11 & 13. Maybe on row 14 on the stitch between the two YOs. I'll see how it looks when I get there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going crazy with beads on mine. This is only my second project with beads and I am loving it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> >This is only my second project with beads and I am loving it.


I beaded my first shawl in February & now if I don't have a bead project on the go, I really miss it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ...
> Julie--did you send that Monet pic to suggest the next project--one that will make use of our exploration into color and texture?


I happen to love both Cosmos and Sunflowers- if the photo inspires someone- Brilliant!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL!!! I guess I will not worry about weight then.  I have a lot of beads on my edge one by each yo, except row 7, 2 on approx. every other stitch on row 5, and then the 3 every 2 or 3 sts on row 15. Thanks for the input, ladies! Beads are so much fun, aren't they?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

BlueButterfly, your Monet is very lovely and I like the name you chose for it. I'm sure you will have fun finding something that matches to wear with it!

Julie, That Monet garden is Sooooo pretty in its subtleness! I just took a picture here of sunflowers at the Biltmore gardens. Happy flowers!

I am having fun putting beads in too, but it definitely slows down my pace and I am already pretty slow.

Love the blue Monet Toni - sequins and beads, wow, very fancy :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the pictures Julie.. I also saw them in the Color Conversation.. I never really think to un-watch a subject LOL

Toni that is looking very nice... I see your sparkles.. I can't wait to see it with those sequence and beads 
I love blue.. I would love to find a skein of yarn that goes from dark blue to almost white.. and is about 650yds!! that would be enough for a beautiful shawl.. kind of like the ones Stevieland designs.. maybe those take 1000yds.. either way.. I think some bare wool and some die pans would be a great way to experiment.. maybe that could be a new passion too

Tamarque that is going to be very large!! Something nice to wrap around you  I just feel we went with our instincts and we have to trust ourselves that it will work out in the end... This parade will defiantly be amazing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I would love to find a skein of yarn that goes from dark blue to almost white.. and is about 650yds!!


I knit a shawl in Patons Lace in the Porcelain colourway. The skein is only 85g & 455y, though. It goes from white to light then dark blue. Lovely colourway.


> kind of like the ones Stevieland designs.. maybe those take 1000yds...


Not generally that much unless you customized it to make it larger.


> I think some bare wool and some die pans would be a great way to experiment...


It certainly would.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. Is that one of the Paton's patterns? Also, how much yarn did you use?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It certainly would.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful.


Thanks


> Is that one of the Paton's patterns?


Yes - available here:
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/knit-shawl


> Also, how much yarn did you use?


I used about 1.5 skeins - 747 yards. It could easily have been made bigger since I had lots of yarn left but it was only my second shawl pattern - after I had knit Nanciann - & I wasn't brave enough to try adjusting it on my own. I should also have used a larger needle - don't know what I used now, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--love that colorway. have used Paton's lace but in brighter/darker colors. This one so soft and shows up the lace pattern beautifully. thanx for sending the pattern link.

Toni/Roni--yes hope mine will be huge. need to fill it out in the middle. would do it differently is ever to do again now that I see how the pattern moves.

Really admire all the beading work everyone is doing. So far haven't tried it myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> --love that colorway.


I do, as well. I have about 1.5 skeins left & plan another shawl - not sure which pattern yet. There was another Patons pattern using this yarn but I liked the first one better. 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/pretty-triangle-shawl
Again - it could easily have been made bigger.
I have a really nice colourway (Sachet) in the Patons Lace that I am saving for the right pattern - perhaps Revontuli.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love that!!! You did an amazing job! Did you say this is your 2nd lace shawl?? you did a great job,
and I looked at the link and the way it sits on her shoulders looks like it would stay put!!   I may have to give this one a try.. I have it saved.. thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love that!!!


Thanks.


> Did you say this is your 2nd lace shawl??


It *was* the second - I have done many since then - just a year ago.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, 
That is a gorgeous second shawl. Well done.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you seen this pattern for Echo Flower Shawl on Ravelry? Looks lovely, and it's free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Echo%20flower%20shawl

Judy in N.B.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, more beautiful lace shawls. Nice work ladies. Thanks for the links.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> That is a gorgeous second shawl. Well done.


Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> Have you seen this pattern for Echo Flower Shawl on Ravelry?


Yes - I have it in my queue - if I live long enough...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, I love how the colors on your shawls just fit the pattern. That is so amazing! You are doing great!

Lovely links, ladies. That Echo Flower looked familiar. I have it in my Ravelry library already.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of my RM closeup to see the beading. The first one was the first attempt to put 3 eyelet rows with two rows of beading in the middle. You can see there is a row of garter stitch in there. The second is the one I just finished- the eyelet and bead rows without the garter rows. I am learning as I go on this shawl. It kind of evolves between your needles and you find your way to what pleases you. 

The third picture is just for fun. My daylilies are blooming.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my RM closeup to see the beading.


 I like the colours of your beads against this yarn. You are really getting into beads, aren't you 


> My daylilies are blooming.


Nice photo.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, I love how the colors on your shawls just fit the pattern.


It's all in the magic of the yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your knitting is so neat and orderly. Stunning.

Love your lilies. Mine are very late opening and the deer have eaten all the tiger lily buds, again! The garden lilies have not even sent up flower stalks. And tomatoes are so late setting blossoms and fruit. Do you have a big stand of lilies. Love them


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice pics Bev, and I like the lilies. Beads can be quite fun and yours look good with the color choices. My RM yarn is too busy on its own for beads but have done some other projects with beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The baby blanket is done! Woo Woo! I'll try to give it a steam blocking and then it is off to Boston. Pics will follow after blocking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie and Jane. Yes, I am loving beads.  For so long I put it off. I thought it would be hard, but it's not. 

Melanie,
Yay, for the baby blanket being done. Woohoo! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie and Jane. Yes, I am loving beads.  For so long I put it off. I thought it would be hard, but it's not.
> 
> Melanie,
> Yay, for the baby blanket being done. Woohoo! Looking forward to pictures.


Beads are so easy and add a little bling. You are doing great!!!

Congratulations, Melanie! That must feel so good for you to be done and have that off your shoulders. Way to go! I look forward to your photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is very pretty. I will have to look for the wool.
Edit and the second one, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> Have you seen this pattern for Echo Flower Shawl on Ravelry? Looks lovely, and it's free.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Echo%20flower%20shawl
> 
> Judy in N.B.


I hadn't seen it but I have now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I agree about it evolving as you knit. I am really enjoying the process and I have learnt such a great deal about what I like and don't like. I don't think I had thought about these things before.
Love the beads and the daylilies :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The baby blanket is done! Woo Woo! I'll try to give it a steam blocking and then it is off to Boston. Pics will follow after blocking.


Well done. Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just in case someone has 'unwatched ' the colour conversation I thought I would add this image here that comes from Pinterest- Monet's Garden at Givenchy- possibly as it is at the moment. Pink Cosmos, and Sunflowers.


That is a beautiful picture!! I'm so glad you posted it here... The color conversation, along with lace party, have "unwatched" me, so I missed it!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Randomly Random Monet on the blocking mats. I didn't have any problem stretching the KFB side like I was half expecting. Maybe a little disappointed that I couldn't make the bind off edge more scallops despite doings a fairly stretchy bind off (or so I thought)
> 
> Sue


I love it! The yarn was perfect for your theme and variations!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> VermontMary--learned years ago from a pretty renowned visual therapist that our eyes reflect changes in our lives just as much as other parts of our body. We generally know about near and far sightedness, but not much else. For example, there is how our eyes track and converge. Both actions require flexibility as well as coordination. Often there is a problem with these functions and glasses do not work to correct them. So if your eyes are now working better, it may be because whatever stressors (either physical or emotional) were operating have changed in some subtle way. Really glad you have found visual improvement as we really challenge our eyes with the work we do.
> 
> For all who do cross stitch, I am in awe of your ability to work so finely with such detail. Beautiful work.


That's really interesting, Tamar! I thought it was just a matter of things coming together as I aged... Anyway, it's cool what our bodies can do!
Now, to go to the beach and not get scorched is my next challenge!!! I'm not bringing any knitting there...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is my RM so far... I really don't like it in worsted weight...I think I'll probably frog this and start over in a much lighter weight... Ooh! I'll have to find a yarn shop here in Denmark! Toooooo bad!!!
Actually, it looks ok in the photo... But it seems thick and heavy in real life... Maybe I'll try a few drop stitch rows before the ripping- out...hmmmm....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Here is my RM so far... I really don't like it in worsted weight...I think I'll probably frog this and start over in a much lighter weight... Ooh! I'll have to find a yarn shop here in Denmark! Toooooo bad!!!
> Actually, it looks ok in the photo... But it seems thick and heavy in real life... Maybe I'll try a few drop stitch rows before the ripping- out...hmmmm....


I think that looks very pretty but I am soo sad you will have search for a yarn shop in Denmark


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think that looks very pretty but I am soo sad you will have search for a yarn shop in Denmark


Yeah... A cryin' shame!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. That would be hard to live with. Imagine, having to get some more yarn. (Let us see what you find!)

Sue


vermontmary said:


> Yeah... A cryin' shame!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Vermontmary---Yes, it was an eye opener to me (pun intended) when I learned that about eyes and then thought "why, of course--our eyes are part of us so why wouldn't they reflect our general state of being." Think about how various practitioners read the bodies health thru the mouth, palms, soles of feet, ears. Rudolph Steiner saw that the macro is in all the micro expressions in life. He said "as above, so below." It is really fascinating to observe how all life inter-relates and reflects all the parts.

Your worsted wt yarn colors are wonderful but how it feels to you is critical. That is just so bad about needing more yarn in another country. You may even need to try new yarns. (LOL).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Now, to go to the beach and not get scorched is my next challenge!!! I'm not bringing any knitting there...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: *green with envy*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Both those color ways are wonderful with those shawls, Jane. And thanks for the links to the patterns. It is amazing how many beautiful shawls you have made in only a year!

Thanks Stitchingfree for the Echo Flower Shawl link too - another one saved to the ever growing list  

Bev, both the blue and gold beads are looking great in the eyelet patterns. Are you using a crochet hook to put them on?

Melanie, congrats on getting the baby blanket done. Can't wait to see!

Mary, it is too bad the feel of the RM is not right for you because it sure does look pretty! I too pity your dilemma of having to get new yarn in Denmark


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


Well, Happy Birthday Sue from me too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sue. Have a wonderful day. 

Caryn, I am putting them on with a crochet hook.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


And from Wales. I do hope you have a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sue!!

Oh you poor thing Vermontmary, you have to go yarn shopping in Denmark. I hear violins playing. Not.   Enjoy, and remember, yarn is lightweight, doesn't wrinkle, and packs easily.

I *might* be able to get back to my RM this week. So much to do before the road trip so we will see.

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


Yes, happy, happy birthday Sue! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love all the links to the shawls.. its 'Eye Candy' 

Bev I really like how your beads are showing up.. I wish I had gone with a little larger bead but the ones I have might surprise me once I block this  they seem to want to hide!
I like your blue ones.. I am so glad you were able to find them!!
I am getting ready for my next set of beads and your right this shawl is inventing itself as I knit it! and its fun to see what works. I wish I played more with my inserts too.. I am using what the pattern offered with a little extra I do love knitting this though.. my mind constantly is thinking of different ways to make this shawl.. This designer really gave us a great starting place for all our ideas.. 

YAY!!! Melanie!! that must feel great to have it finished... so much work but then when is over its like not going to visit a old friend anymore.. kind of bitter sweet for me when I finish a large project.. so many hate the finishing touches... I enjoy them because it gives me a little more time with the piece


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Vermontmary---Yes, it was an eye opener to me (pun intended) when I learned that about eyes and then thought "why, of course--our eyes are part of us so why wouldn't they reflect our general state of being." Think about how various practitioners read the bodies health thru the mouth, palms, soles of feet, ears. Rudolph Steiner saw that the macro is in all the micro expressions in life. He said "as above, so below." It is really fascinating to observe how all life inter-relates and reflects all the parts.
> 
> Your worsted wt yarn colors are wonderful but how it feels to you is critical. That is just so bad about needing more yarn in another country. You may even need to try new yarns. (LOL).


Our health food store, owner reads eyes.. at least he use too.. his health is frail and so someone else is keeping it open.. but he will sit you down and read your eyes and then suggest supplements or if he sees something that alarms him he would have you talk to your dr about having it tested and he was right on a lot of the time!

Mary that is coming along wonderfully... I do think your dropped stitch section will make it lighter.. I am using a fingering and it seemed a bit tight when I started too.. I love that yarn.. but you know we could always use more yarn..  
I would love to see your stash!! its International  Do you find yarns from Paris and Denmark different from your hometown? 
Oh maybe you could host a week and spend that time showing us all your new yarns and compare them to different places you gathered them!! Kind of a Geography lesson combined with yarn!

Happy Birthday Sue !!! I hope its a great one.. and I hope all the plans for the wedding are finished and you can sit back and enjoy your special day 

Thanks Julie for keeping us informed  I always forget to look at those sections on the main page..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sue! I hope you can sit back and relax for a little bit of it anyhow. Enjoy your day. 

Mary, those dropped double yo's make such a difference. It really lightened mine up that I am working on in worsted. Maybe you could try the crossed dropped stitches, they look like fun.  But of course, you must check out the local yarns. There just might be something better to try.  Have fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Sue--hope it is a great day for you.

Yes, Chinese medicine reads the eyes for general body health and diagnosis. Fascinating work and no invasive needles or cutting.

I am really loving this conversation and group knitting. This pattern was a great one to chose because it really is generic and allows so much individual creativity. Can't wait to finish mine to show you (and me, too).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Here is my RM so far... I really don't like it in worsted weight...


Too bad you're not liking it. The colourway is lovely. Perhaps a larger size needle would make it drape better.


> Ooh! I'll have to find a yarn shop here in Denmark! Toooooo bad!!!


The sacrifices one has to make for one's art! Let us know how that goes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


Oh, yes - Happy birthday, Sue !


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Both those color ways are wonderful with those shawls, Jane.


Thank you 


> It is amazing how many beautiful shawls you have made in only a year!


As was just mentioned, it is all a part of the learning & growing process. I have been enjoying learning so much about knitting - even though I have been knitting for about 50 years.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This pattern was a great one to chose because it really is generic and allows so much individual creativity.


I agree... now. At the beginning, what with the confusion with the start, I was disappointed because I thought that we were going to have to drop the idea. It certainly has developed into an interesting exercise, though.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie-- great suggestion!! I will host a week, maybe in the fall, once I have collected a few more yarns! That would be fun! 
At the moment, I am in the seaside town of Hornbaek, in Denmark, visiting relatives of my husband's...a delightful place. It's Friday evening, so the place has really been filling up with weekenders! We walked down to the harbor, and I saw a woman sitting next to a cart of really nice knitted things...she was doing some stranded knitting....I wanted to photograph her but felt a bit shy about asking her. Maybe tomorrow I'll have more courage! Later, we went into a supermarket, where they had a small yarn section! Some nice sock yarn, and some Red Heart baby yarn of all things! I didn't purchase, though...I'm holding out for something more spectacular!!
And now I'm going to have a go at dropping stitches... I may have to look up crossed drop stitches...they would be nice and lacy! 
Perhaps tomorrow I can continue my research...after all, I really do need a skinnier yarn!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I will host a week, maybe in the fall, once I have collected a few more yarns!


...which gives you a sound reason for more purchases since you have to have a good range to showcase.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, VermontMary, I love that idea!! And Jane has the right of it. You now have offical dispensation to purchase yarns for your week.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, VermontMary, I love that idea!! And Jane has the right of it. You now have offical dispensation to purchase yarns for your week.


 :thumbup: This will be fun!

I used size 11 needle for my worsted weight. It is very soft. I am hoping that it will have a very nice drape also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VermontMary--yes, this is your punishment--purchasing interesting yarns and bringing back info on the Danish knitting scene for us. And please do not be shy about photographing this woman knitter. Do it from a distance to not be invasive, but then ask her to pose with her pieces. I bet she will be tickled especially when you tell her of your knitting adventures here on KP. She also may be able to tell you where the best yarn places are--and even introduce you to them and other knitters. OOH, I am excited for your possibilities. Just can that shyness and enjoy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> And now I'm going to have a go at dropping stitches... I may have to look up crossed drop stitches...they would be nice and lacy!
> Perhaps tomorrow I can continue my research...after all, I really do need a skinnier yarn!!


A few pages back on here is a description of the crossed dropped stitches. I am thinking it is Miss Melba that was brave enough to try them and then shared with us how to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been buying Dritz threaders!

One package is the 35 plastic threaders...the other is the threader for Sergers. Could NOT find the 6-pack of loop wire threaders!

Main reason I'm not returning the 35-pack is that the larger tatting needles and beads won't hurt them. I HAD-TO-HAVE the Serger threader because I like working cross stitch with Quilting sharps...which I happen to have the Gold-Eye special.

The tapestry make me tear my nails too much trying to grip the needle.

I'm a little surprised that I'm enjoying the cross stitch this long...maybe because I didn't have my current glasses when I worked on it before?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> A few pages back on here is a description of the crossed dropped stitches. I am thinking it is Miss Melba that was brave enough to try them and then shared with us how to do it. :thumbup:


Yep, that was me. Found the stitch in the Mon Tricot book. Since it is easy for me to look up my own posts faster than scrolling back in the thread I did just that so here are the instructions.

Crossed Insertion
multiples of 6 plus selvage (plan ahead, and don't forget the borders)
Row 1 (RS): * K1, YO twice * repeat
Row 2 (WS): * slip 3 stitches onto cable needle letting the yo's drop off, k3 also letting the yo's drop off, k3 from cable needle * repeat

I held my cable needle to the front as it is easier for me to hold but either front or back will work. I might try the back next time to see how it looks.

Do not forget to knit the single YO's at each end, don't drop them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
I tried them. (Crossed drop stitches) I really did. But decided that I wanted this to be an easy knit. It was really hard because of the dropped stitch. The cable needle kept drooping down and loosing the stitches. So you are a better woman than I am.  YOurs looked really good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I tried them. (Crossed drop stitches) I really did. But decided that I wanted this to be an easy knit. It was really hard because of the dropped stitch. The cable needle kept drooping down and loosing the stitches. So you are a better woman than I am.  YOurs looked really good.


Awe, too bad! It makes sense though that they would be hard to hang onto as they are so loose. They look good though. :?

KX, I can totally understand the whole glasses things. Enjoy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

VermantMary, it does sound wonderful in Denmark. Your idea is great!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Sue (Britgirl)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Too true. Evolving is a good word to describe it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Bev, I agree about it evolving as you knit. I am really enjoying the process and I have learnt such a great deal about what I like and don't like. I don't think I had thought about these things before.
> Love the beads and the daylilies :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried the drop loop cross stitch for practice once. Got to tell you that working with a cable needle is for the birds. Makes me feel like there are five left thumbs all working in opposite directions. However, it is much simpler to work with that extra needle just as you would with any cable. If just working on the main needles it is so much simpler and less awkward--at least for me. Would suggest trying it. There are videos for doing cables without that extra needle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I was invited up to my older twin daughter's house and she was going to take me out to lunch. However, with two little ones and, this being her day off and day to get shopping done, we didn't make it to eat out, but just brought in a lunch. She and Alexandra,her three year old, baked a cake for me. It was an enjoyable day. Now DH is supposed to be taking me out to dinner.
After we get home I need to get back to knitting on a shawl that I want to be finished before Wednesday as it will go nicely with the dress I am wearing for the wedding on Friday.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> I tried them. (Crossed drop stitches) I really did. But decided that I wanted this to be an easy knit. It was really hard because of the dropped stitch. The cable needle kept drooping down and loosing the stitches. So you are a better woman than I am.  YOurs looked really good.


I had to keep tension on the cable needle, all the time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I tried the drop loop cross stitch for practice once. Got to tell you that working with a cable needle is for the birds. Makes me feel like there are five left thumbs all working in opposite directions. However, it is much simpler to work with that extra needle just as you would with any cable. If just working on the main needles it is so much simpler and less awkward--at least for me. Would suggest trying it. There are videos for doing cables without that extra needle.


I think you are right, Tamarque. You could just lay those stitches over. They are too big to come undone. Then pick them up after the others. I'll probably try that on my next one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad you had a good day, Sue. Just as well you didn't eat lunch out if you are going out for supper.
I do need to know, though, why one of your twins is considered the older one. Was there as big lapse in time between them?
Hope you get your shawl finished.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary I'm glad you like the idea!!! now you have a great excuse to take pictures.. maybe pretend you are taking a picture of the street or building behind the locals knitting LOL a little James Bond 

I think a cable needle that closes like a large safety pin would work best for the crossed stitch dropped stitch !! 

I have one more section to finish up.. and its my dropped stitch section then I do my border and mine should be done. 

I like the idea of a bead in the K3tog how ever you do it.. a bead right there will be a perfect touch! in my version anyway .. LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think a cable needle that closes like a large safety pin would work best for the crossed stitch dropped stitch !!
> 
> LOL


I've got one of those too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think a cable needle that closes like a large safety pin would work best for the crossed stitch dropped stitch !!


Great idea!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Just always called them the older or younger,when talking about them. There is all of four minutes between them. Kat is the older and Amy the younger. Achually we never called them the twins, we always used their names, mindful that each was an individual.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I'm glad you had a good day, Sue. Just as well you didn't eat lunch out if you are going out for supper.
> I do need to know, though, why one of your twins is considered the older one. Was there as big lapse in time between them?
> Hope you get your shawl finished.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sounds like such a pleasant day. You are so right about calling the girls by their names and not their relationship. Kids really need all the help possible to learn to grow up with a strong and positive sense of self.

Bev--when first trying cables they looked so difficult and the cable needle, which I did use, was always falling out and dropping. then I saw an article on how to do cables w/o the extra needle and was intrigued. it looked scarey. so tried it on worsted weight and saw how easy it was. it is only if doing an 8 st cable that i might resort to that extra needle and that size cable does not happen often. i actually find it a lot of fun doing those cables w/o the cn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I will have to check out you-tube.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw where there is a way to do a cable without the special cable needle.. I didn't watch it though.. at that point taking my stitches off my needles was very scary! Now I do it when I need to and its not so scary


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that is the point it looks scarey, but really isnt once you do it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--that is the point it looks scarey, but really isnt once you do it.


I know... and now that I know how to pick up stitches I don't even worry when one slips off.. but I never really have to pick up too many.. the loop usually stay's put (unless it is a cobweb weight in silk!)
But when I was first starting that is when it was scary... 
I think I got over it when my needle got pulled out of a zillion stitches when I was grafting!!!! I picked them all up and carried on and you can't even tell  that is when I had a huge confidence boost and began to relax more and more with my knitting


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, VermontMary, I love that idea!! And Jane has the right of it. You now have offical dispensation to purchase yarns for your week.


It was that dispensation I was looking for!!! And purchase is necessary for proper research!!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: This will be fun!
> 
> I used size 11 needle for my worsted weight. It is very soft. I am hoping that it will have a very nice drape also.


I started out with size ten or eleven needles... It made a bad fabric with my yarn, which is a bit on the DK side of worsted-- I'm using 8s now... It's better... I'm making a lot of eyelets to open it up...I tried doing drop stitches, but they just didn't look right, somehow. So I ripped those out and jumped back in my rut!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--yes those are the learning moments we have. we make big leaps forward then. not only do we get confidence on those little techniques, but we grow generally learning how much we can learn, if that makes sense to you.

Rec'd my yarn order yesterday, on schedule, so now can relax about having enough to finish this never ending RM. Am really hoping that blocking will stretch it out to a decent length. Am also so happy with this single skein of Alpaca lace to which i treated myself. It was very inexpensive, and is so soft. It is lace wt and should be enough for a really luscious scarf. After working with all these darker colors, this one is a light wheat tonal--they call it flax. The purple they sent matches that color in my RM multi-color but now it is too late to add it in. I am really liking this Cascade sock yarn-so soft.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Tamaraque you are so right.. I always say I have to learn things the hard way .. LOL I'm glad you yarn made it!! and I love that Wheat color.. I have a lot of it in my stash.. I had hubby pick some yarn for his vest I made.. and when we got home I discovered I had plenty of it in my stash .. I crocheted a afghan some years back... in that color.. and had forgotten how much was left over


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I started out with size ten or eleven needles... It made a bad fabric with my yarn, which is a bit on the DK side of worsted-- I'm using 8s now... It's better... I'm making a lot of eyelets to open it up...I tried doing drop stitches, but they just didn't look right, somehow. So I ripped those out and jumped back in my rut!!!


that's ok at least you have a stitch pattern to fall back on! I have a way of thinking of what I am going to do next with my inbetween rows  I am sure as you move along yours will take shape like ours all are.. we are all doing things so differently all will be amazing! and unique


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You and I have so much in common with our designing process. My RM is taking so long because it is getting thought out, literally, row by row. But it has been great fun doing it collectively and sharing as we go.

Wish I had gotten more of that Alpaca Lace Flax color. I think I will really enjoy working with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Wish I had gotten more of that Alpaca Lace Flax color. I think I will really enjoy working with it.


It sounds heavenly. Enjoy!

Hang in there, Mary. Each RM is turning out so different from the other. Whatever you do will be unique and special. Maybe you will find something on your yarn hunting excursions that you like better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For all of you tatters out there, this recently came to my email: http://freevintagecrochet.com/crochet-pattern/tatting-patterns


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni.
I really want to get back into tatting when my knitting slows down a bit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Toni I thought Bev when I saw that!! I some how get a niggle in the back of my mind that I should be able to organize my time so I can do it all!!!! but I sure as heck can't figure it out yet!  I'll let you all know when I do..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I thought Bev when I saw that!! I some how get a niggle in the back of my mind that I should be able to organize my time so I can do it all!!!! but I sure as heck can't figure it out yet!  I'll let you all know when I do..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

We'll work it out in due time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Time and energy both at once! Remember when we thought we had them?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I thought Bev when I saw that!! I some how get a niggle in the back of my mind that I should be able to organize my time so I can do it all!!!! but I sure as heck can't figure it out yet!  I'll let you all know when I do..


Don't count on more time when you retire. I am busier than ever and don't get everything done.

I read today that your values are in what you do, not what you say. Hmmm.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Time and energy both at once! Remember when we thought we had them?


Yes! I vaguely remember working full time with a young daughter and washing clothes and cooking dinner and ironing (yuck) and vacuming the pool in the summer and walking the dogs and gardening and entertaining occasionally and doing lots of cross stitch back then. My metabolism has definitely slowed down a whole bunch with age and menopause because I sure don't have the oomph to do ALL that now.

Ps- I am totally exhausted after bible soccer 'camp' all week. My body is aching.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I sure do remember those days KittyChris. Traveling all over, taking care of a bunch of kids, preparing for classes, etc. Now it takes me hours to get off my butt in the morning. So easy to get lost in the computer, on KP you know, reading the news lists and anything else that comes in. But not moving except to get another cup of tea and do some knitting. Maybe we really do need a big daily dose of Co-Q10 as we get older.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this just came in and it is so funny--animals, & young bodies. talk about the energy that once was

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152312868961130

don't know why the hyperlink didn't do its thing, but just copy and paste the link into your browser.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152312868961130
> 
> don't know why the hyperlink didn't do its thing, ....


I think it's the s.
ETA: Cute


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> this just came in and it is so funny--animals, & young bodies. talk about the energy that once was
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152312868961130
> 
> don't know why the hyperlink didn't do its thing, but just copy and paste the link into your browser.


Cute. One of my cats thinks that my floor stretches are really cat petting movements. She winds around my legs and rubs up against me. Only becomes a problem when I am working on my splits and she tries to go under my legs, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a cat once who would come upstairs whenever I began my floor stretches. She would lie on the floor next to me doing her version of what I did. Not quite the same as the video, but these furry critters are just too much. Mine always made me laugh and we would end up with her on me or me hugging her. This video reminds me how much they want to be integral in our lives and move in whenever they see an opportunity.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So cute, Tamarque. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> I really want to get back into tatting when my knitting slows down a bit.


I have bookmarked that but I'm with you, Bev. Knitting just gets in the way :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was very cute, Tamarque. A lovely chuckle with my morning coffee.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane for being our giude this party. I enjoyed it immensely.I also learned a great deal.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272176-1.html#5679067
This the link to the new thread.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, for a lovely two weeks. It was great.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, thank you Jane. You are an excellent hostess. Wish I could attend one of your soirée's in France. Or Canada.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Jane for hosting a very enjoyable Lace Party!

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank You Tamarque for that video.. it was so funny.. with 3 fur babies in the house.. I can relate! my cat thinks my evening knitting time is her time.. she will get as close to my face as possible and the reach up and place her paw on my cheek.. Of course I have to stop and give her some special time.. its become a nightly ritual... and I can never talk on the phone in the same room as the dog.. they think I am talking to them so they talk back and climb all over me!! LOL

Thanks Jane for a great few weeks.. I think this KAL has been very enjoyable


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for thanking me. 
It was fun but I only made the first post & then everyone else makes it what it is. 
I am looking forward to our Random Monet parade, although, since a lot of people are like me - working on it in between other projects, it might be the end of the month before we are ready to strut our stuff. Mine has grown to 141 stitches & I am just a bit mote than half way through the 2nd 50g skein. I'll probably use 4, but I guess it will depend on how it grows. See you at Normaedern's party.

...and KittyChris, you're welcome to drop in on one of my soirées.  Bring your knitting.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jane! It was a great topic, and even I, who was going to frog my mess, am continuing with it! It's fun to have "fellow travelers"!!!



jscaplen said:


> Thank you, everyone, for thanking me.
> It was fun but I only made the first post & then everyone else makes it what it is.
> I am looking forward to our Random Monet parade, although, since a lot of people are like me - working on it in between other projects, it might be the end of the month before we are ready to strut our stuff. Mine has grown to 141 stitches & I am just a bit mote than half way through the 2nd 50g skein. I'll probably use 4, but I guess it will depend on how it grows. See you at Normaedern's party.
> 
> ...and KittyChris, you're welcome to drop in on one of my soirées.  Bring your knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am about to do the chart.. I have 191 stitches on my needles.. I think it will be a nice size.. more of a summer shawl though.. last night got chilly and I was able to wear my ALB It was so nice... and hubby told me.. "That's what I like you to knit"  I had no idea really.. he never said so before LOL I wonder does that give me permission to go buy more yarn??? 
I'll see everyone in the next Party.. Norma has a great treat for us all  Thanks again Jane..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It was so nice... and hubby told me.. "That's what I like you to knit"  I had no idea really.. he never said so before LOL I wonder does that give me permission to go buy more yarn???
> .


Ronie,
Sounds like permission to me!!! In fact, it almost feels like a special dispensation. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Take it as permission, Ronie. I thought I had better count my stitches and I have 181 on the needles. I will keep going but althought I bought more wool than was suggested I am getting towards the end of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... more of a summer shawl though...


Mine, too.


> I wonder does that give me permission to go buy more yarn???


I think the message is pretty clear.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, Definitely take that as permission to buy more yarn. After all, you want to keep him happy!

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me!!  I actually have some yarn in mind ..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me!!  I actually have some yarn in mind ..


Enjoy your dispensation!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And here we are...some with (hope tuna cans qualify) BAITed breath - my progress so far on the latest cross stitch:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--how nice that he even noticed. run to the nearest good yarn store and get something really nice. 

FYI, I just put my RM on two needles so it could be stretched out to try on and see which it was really doing. It is over 6 ft now and feels like something I might even wear. Can't wait to get it off the needles and blocked. Hoping it will really stretch out to cover below the elbows at the very least.

KX--you are really moving along on this cross stitch piece and it is looking good. Caught your humor, cute.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I really had to work hard to get the wings of the left Dragonfly positioned. Very little is left to do on the colorwork and outlining. I will only have one more of THIS project.

On to trying to see if I have enough spare colors to work on one of the sections of the REAL photographs I had converted to cross stitch. <G> I think the first project that I have EVERY color without new purchase will be first - not counting Aida because I intend to have more than one to work on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Kiaxixang


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I will be frogging my RM as my yarn is not pooling or striping or anything. Oh well. I will pick another yarn and eventually do a new one. Still don't know what I will do with this yarn, probably socks. Considering it is sock yarn, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang,
Love how your dragonflies are turning out. Beautiful!

Melanie,
So sorry you have to frog. Sometimes it's for the best if it doesn't please you. Having something you knit that you don't like to wear does not make a happy knitter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang that is beautiful.

I hate frogging but I do it frequently. I am sorry. Miss Melba.

I have decided to start the border of RM as I have little wool left but hopefully enough!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang Your moving along very quickly now!! and it looks great 

Bev that is how I feel about my Wingspan, I was so knew to knitting and had never done short rows before so I started playing with it and the next thing I know I'm well into it so I finished it. I just don't like the way it looks..but I really like the yarn 

Melanie I'm sorry your having to frog.. but we all have those items that we would love to give away because they just didn't knit up like we wanted 

I have a few rows of my RM border to do.. I am beading every row at the triple decrease I was just going to do it there on the knit row but it didn't show so I put it on the purl row and its better, but since I started one way I need to finish it... its taking a very long time :shock: :shock: :shock: if I can I will get the last of it done tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KX, those cross stitch pieces are turning out beautifully! :thumbup:

Melanie, I am sorry that your yarn did not work out for your RM. That is always disappointing. I am looking at mine and wishing the color changes were more dramatic. They are pretty subtle. Maybe after I get it blocked it will look more interesting.

See you all on the next link. It looks like another intriguing history lesson. 

Thank you, Jane, for another great learning experience here on Lace Party. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Despite deciding to frog my RM (it really is not pretty, lol) I enjoyed looking for and trying out new stitches for it so all is good.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Despite deciding to frog my RM (it really is not pretty, lol) I enjoyed looking for and trying out new stitches for it so all is good.


Then keep it and get more and more adventurous with your stitches.. this could turn out to be your favorite piece


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We will NOT go into how many times I had to rework parts of the left side of THIS project. Lucky for me I had more than one hoop to help get this finished!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We will NOT go into how many times I had to rework parts of the left side of THIS project. Lucky for me I had more than one hoop to help get this finished!


Oh those are crafters little secrets!! its the end results that count LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh those are crafters little secrets!! its the end results that count LOL


It sure is! :thumbup:


----------

